#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Алая-виджняна - всеобщее хранилище или субъективное?

## Орай

Алая-виджняна - всеобщее хранилище или субъективное?




> В индийской религиозно-философской традиции к идеям солипсизма близко приблизились два учения, в которых особую роль играет концепция «чистого сознания»: среди неортодоксальных учений – буддийская "виджняна-вада",среди ортодоксальных – "адвайта-веданта. "Согласно виджняна-ваде, из всех "скандх",или элементов мироздания, реальна лишь скандха "виджняны "(сознания), тогда как все остальные производны от нее. Поскольку виджняна сама продуцирует не только представления и идеи, но и чувственные данные, можно считать, что эмпирический мир порожден деятельностью сознания. Тем не менее виджняна-вада удерживается от крайних солипсистских выводов благодаря постулированию некоего общего «вместилища сознания» ("алаявиджняна")". "Иначе говоря, с точки зрения буддистов-виджнянавадинов, вселенная – это не проекция моего собственного, субъективного сознания, но общая греза алаявиджняны, к которой отдельное сознание способно лишь время от времени подключаться. Согласно же представлениям адвайта-веданты, реален лишь высший "Брахман",который понимается как чистое сознание ("джняна"),или чистое восприятие ("чит",упалабдхи). Весь мир обязан своим существованием временнóй замутненности этого восприятия (поэтому он по сути своей определяется как "авидья",или неведение), или, что то же самое, развертыванию «космической иллюзии» ("майя")". "В некоторых направлениях адвайта-веданты существование эмпирического мира прямо сведено к его воспринимаемости (такова "дришти-сришти-вада",или учение о видении, равнозначном творению, адвайтиста Пракашананды (16 – нач. 17 в.). Однако еще до формирования этого учения, в компендии, приписываемом адвайтисту "Шанкаре",излагается концепция «эка-джива-вада», своеобразное представление о «единой душе» – грезящей или видящей сны, частью которых все мы и являемся (см. «Сарва-даршана-сиддханта-санграха», 12.77–78). Адвайта-веданта пытается уберечься от солипсистских импликаций благодаря представлению о вечном Брахмане, существующем до и независимо от чьего бы то ни было отдельного, субъективного сознания. Онтологические гарантии спасения и твердая уверенность в существовании этого Брахмана обеспечиваются в ней безусловной опорой на тексты откровения (шрути). 
>     Н.В.Исаева


Ранее думал, что субъективное.

----------

Vidyadhara (28.10.2015), Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Алая-виджняна - всеобщее хранилище или субъективное?


_Алая_ (хранилище\сокровищница) - индивидуальна, но полностью тождественно у каждого живого существа. Она по  _природе_ подобна пространству, свободна то есть _пуста(шунья)_ от любых характеристик, таких как: _форма, цвет, запах, вкус и т.д. и т.п._, но не пуста от _собственной природы_.

_АлаяВиджняна_ (сознание -хранилище\сокровищница) - индивидуальна, кармически обусловлена у каждого живого существа. Она является основой _формы-сознания_ в _рупа-лока_(мире\области-форм), которое в свою очередь служит основой: _рассудочного-сознания, зрительного-сознания, слухового-сознания, вкусового-сознания, тактильного-сознания, обонятельного-сознания_: которые также обусловлены причинноследственной  и взаимозависимой обусловленностью с другими _группами_(скандхами) и поэтому лишены самосуществования, свободны от самобытия, тоесть - _пусты_(шунья).

----------

Aion (28.10.2015), АртёмМ (01.11.2015), Сергей Хос (28.10.2015), Шуньяананда (16.03.2018)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Интересно было бы выяснить, какие пассажи в первоисточниках и переводах виноваты в том, что АВ считают общей, и какие--что индивидуальной.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что АВ считают общей


А кто считает общей? Вроде как в махаяне общепризнано, что потоки ума - индивидуальны. Идея о том, что в итоге все они должны слиться во всеобщем "сверхсознании" - это веданта (разных изводов).

----------

Tong Po (29.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2015), Шуньяананда (16.03.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> А кто считает общей? Вроде как в махаяне общепризнано, что потоки ума - индивидуальны. Идея о том, что в итоге все они должны слиться во всеобщем "сверхсознании" - это веданта (разных изводов).


Почему-то идея о том, что все сливается туда, откуда взялось, выглядит логичнее. Или это только для меня так?

----------


## Фил

> А кто считает общей? Вроде как в махаяне общепризнано, что потоки ума - индивидуальны. Идея о том, что в итоге все они должны слиться во всеобщем "сверхсознании" - это веданта (разных изводов).





> Почему-то идея о том, что все сливается туда, откуда взялось выглядит логичнее. Или это только для меня так?


И то и другое логично, если не подвергать сомнению, что потоки ума чего то _должны_.

----------


## Neroli

> И то и другое логично, если не подвергать сомнению, что потоки ума чего то _должны_.


Если потоки ума существуют до и после жизни, то они действительно хоть что-то хоть как-то должны. Двигаться, например, он ж потоки. Не в смысле кому-то, а в смысле _кукуся_.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если потоки ума существуют до и после жизни, то они действительно хоть что-то хоть как-то должны. Двигаться, например, он ж потоки. Не в смысле кому-то, а в смысле _кукуся_.


Ну вот "хоть что-то как-то" - уже похоже на правду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И то и другое логично, если не подвергать сомнению, что потоки ума чего то _должны_.


вот тут-то нам и понадобится шабда-прамана ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему-то идея о том, что все сливается туда, откуда взялось, выглядит логичнее. Или это только для меня так?


вероятно, это просто значит, что вам по воззрению ближе теизм в той или иной форме

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вот "хоть что-то как-то" - уже похоже на правду.


Вы, Фил, приписываете "невыразимость" относительному, а она - для абсолютного ))

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Идея о том, что в итоге все они должны слиться во всеобщем "сверхсознании" - это веданта (разных изводов).


Уже спрашивал у вас: откуда вы это берете? Можете подтвердить свои слова ссылками на первоисточники?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже спрашивал у вас: откуда вы это берете? Можете подтвердить свои слова ссылками на первоисточники?


первоисточники какие вы имеете в виду: буддийские или ведантистские?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> первоисточники какие вы имеете в виду: буддийские или ведантистские?


Ведантистские естественно. Вы же о веданте говорите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ведантистские естественно. Вы же о веданте говорите.


Мне кажется, что идея о мокше как о соединении воплощенного духа (дживатмы), или индивидуальной жизни, с Высшим Духом (Параматмой) - общее место для Веданты, разве нет?

----------

Neroli (28.10.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Мне кажется, что идея о мокше как о соединении воплощенного духа (дживатмы), или индивидуальной жизни, с Высшим Духом (Параматмой) - общее место для Веданты, разве нет?


Вероятно подобные интерпретации имеют место, но они тоже не говорят о том, что существует только одно сознание. Множественность потоков ума - несомненный факт даже в адвайта-веданте. А кроме последней существует еще целая куча разновидностей веданты: Вишишта-адвайта Рамануджи (12 в.), Двайта Мадхвачарьи (13 в.), Двайта-адвайта Нимбарки (13 в.), Шуддха-адвайта Валлабхачарьи (15 в.), Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда Чайтаньи (16 в.).  Все они признают вечность индивидуальных джив. Шанкара тоже признавал судя по всему. В комментариях на Веданта-сутру он пишет, что освобожденная джива отличается от Ишвары тем, что не может сотворить вселенную. Значит она сохраняет индивидуальность, в той или иной степени.

----------

Neroli (28.10.2015), Tong Po (29.10.2015), Балдинг (17.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2015), Сергей Хос (28.10.2015), Фил (28.10.2015)

----------


## Vidyadhara

Вечность индивидуальных джив - это учение древней Бхагавад-Гиты. Ни один ведантист не мог пройти мимо нее. Это основной текст любой ведантийской школы.

Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать. (Бх.Г. 2.12)

----------

Балдинг (17.03.2018), Сергей Хос (28.10.2015), Фил (28.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Множественность потоков ума - несомненный факт даже в адвайта-веданте.


Это понятно. Но вопрос в том, какой онтологический статус этому придается. Можно говорить, что множественность иллюзорна (как в веданте) а можно - что сущностна (как в буддизме).




> Шанкара тоже признавал судя по всему. В комментариях на Веданта-сутру он пишет, что освобожденная джива отличается от Ишвары тем, что не может сотворить вселенную. Значит она сохраняет индивидуальность, в той или иной степени.


Да, в адвайте Шанкарачарьи есть элементы воззрения, сближающие ее с буддизмом.

----------

Tong Po (29.10.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Можно говорить, что множественность иллюзорна (как в веданте) а можно - что сущностна (как в буддизме).


Множественность разве не подобна иллюзии, как всякая относительная истина?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (02.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Множественность разве не подобна иллюзии, как всякая относительная истина?


"Единственность" в смысле иллюзорности ни чем не отличается от "множественности", такая же относительная истина.
Мы либо строим дискурс, либо просто молчим.
Если строим, то нет смысла огульно обвинять понятия в иллюзорности. Надо просто иметь в виду, на каком уровне и для чего мы оперируем понятиями.

----------

Vladiimir (29.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> "Согласно виджняна-ваде, из всех "скандх",или элементов мироздания, реальна лишь скандха "виджняны "(сознания), тогда как все остальные производны от нее.


В 12-ти ступенчатой формуле бытия можно увидеть, что из авидьи (невежества) происходит санскара (продукты речи, мыслей и поступков) и только это уже в свою очередь порождает виджняна, т.е. сознание. 




> Ранее думал, что субъективное.


все познаваемое всегда объективно. По отношению к непознаваемому Субъекту

----------


## Фридегар

> Идея о том, что в итоге все они должны слиться во всеобщем "сверхсознании" - это веданта (разных изводов).





> Уже спрашивал у вас: откуда вы это берете? Можете подтвердить свои слова ссылками на первоисточники?


это реальная древняя ведантийская истина. Справедливости ради следует заметить)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему-то идея о том, что все сливается туда, откуда взялось, выглядит логичнее. Или это только для меня так?


То, что возникает в _пространстве_ Ума, то в него и возвращается. 
О самом же _пространстве_ Ума невозможно сказать, что оно когда-то возникло, и естественно невозможно предположить, что оно когда-то раствориться, например в неком гипотетическом Супер-Уме.

----------


## Фридегар

> То, что возникает в _пространстве_ Ума, то в него и возвращается.


Ум (с определенной точки зрения) не существует без предыдущих его формирователей. То есть, чувств и восприятий. Даже суммарный УМ Дхиан Коганов - это следствие их существований в земных формах, когда они были людьми.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ум (с определенной точки зрения) не существует без предыдущих его формирователей. То есть, чувств и восприятий. Даже суммарный УМ Дхиан Коганов - это следствие их существований в земных формах, когда они были людьми.


Причём  ум к _пространству_ Ума ? оно же _Алая_, оно же _Дхармадхату_, его же постижение\_прозрение_ - _Дхармакая_  :Smilie: 

...........................................................................................................................

(п.с. это что - "суммарный УМ Дхиан Коганов" ?  видать транслитерация  19века.
Их вообще сколько - семь или пять  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это что - "суммарный УМ Дхиан Коганов" ?


Это Елена Петровна ))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2015), Фил (29.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это Елена Петровна ))))


Пионеры - первооткрыватели!  :Smilie: 
И не гнушались же у буддийских Учителей и наставников учиться, Прибежище приняли,с уважением относились к буддийским культурам и традициям. Полковнику вон даже памятник на Шри-Ланке установили.

Сейчас уже софисты не те  :Frown:

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2018)

----------


## Фридегар

> Причём  ум к _пространству_ Ума ? оно же _Алая_, оно же _Дхармадхату_, его же постижение\_прозрение_ - _Дхармакая_


А как образуется пространство Ума? Ваш ум тоже имеет некое пространство, в котором вы своей волей переходите с одного ментального объекта на другой. Теперь представьте, что несколько групп близких друг другу существ объединили усилия и слили их сознания в одно. Это коллективное сознание может входит в контакт с другим, еще более высшим. И т.д.

----------


## Фридегар

> Это Елена Петровна ))))


и она тоже. Зачем себя ограничивать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем себя ограничивать?


чтоб не лопнуть )))

----------

Neroli (29.10.2015), Tong Po (01.11.2015), Дубинин (29.10.2015), Кузьмич (02.11.2015), Фил (29.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

подстебнул, ишь ты)

Тем более, что сознание, даже человеческое безразмерно. Всё влазит, но не всё уживается мирно. Отсюда неврозы и т.п.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> подстебнул, ишь ты)
> Тем более, что сознание, даже человеческое безразмерно. Всё влазит, но не всё уживается мирно. Отсюда неврозы и т.п.


Видите ли, Фридегар...
Я же совершенно не против разносторонности. И в чтении Блаватской нет ничего зазорного, ИМХО. Я вот, к примеру, тоже порой перечитываю любимые места из "Розы мира". Но мне не придет в голову публиковать сведения об Уицраоре на буддийском форуме (ну разве что в Разговорном разделе).
Это примерно как с питанием: нет ничего дурного ни в водке, ни в пончиках. Но пить водку в пончиковой - это моветон, согласитесь ))))

----------

Tong Po (01.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.10.2015), Фил (29.10.2015), Фридегар (29.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2018)

----------


## Фридегар

> Видите ли, Фридегар...
> Я же совершенно не против разносторонности. И в чтении Блаватской нет ничего зазорного, ИМХО. Я вот, к примеру, тоже порой перечитываю любимые места из "Розы мира". Но мне не придет в голову публиковать сведения об Уицраоре на буддийском форуме


Я тоже не публикую сведения об Уицраоре на буддийском форуме. Тем более, что "Роза мира", это не Блаватская. 
Мне главное понимание _процессов_, прежде всего. Процессов, понимаете? Будда говорил где-то, что "человек - это процесс" 
Потому, ищу везде. И в Бхагавад гите, и у Блаватской, и у Шопенгауэра с Гартманом. Да мало ли. А на форумах часто идет спор о значении понятий, оторванных от реальных процессов. Тогда как понятие или термин - это отражение процесса, прежде всего. А процесс подпитывается всегда реальными чувствами, восприятиями.

----------

Алик (30.03.2018)

----------


## Фридегар

К сути вопроса. Владимир Николаевич, (если вернуться к начальной точке наезда на меня) утверждает что существует "пространство Ума". Я со своей стороны рискнул предположить как это пространство Ума формируется. Что это есть суммарный разум Высших Существ, а не что-то само-по-себе существующее. Что-то типа христианского бога.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как образуется пространство Ума? Ваш ум тоже имеет некое пространство, в котором вы своей волей переходите с одного ментального объекта на другой. Теперь представьте, что несколько групп близких друг другу существ объединили усилия и слили их сознания в одно. Это коллективное сознание может входит в контакт с другим, еще более высшим. И т.д.


Наверное не внимательно тему с самого начала читали:





> О самом же _пространстве_ Ума невозможно сказать, что оно когда-то возникло, и естественно невозможно предположить, что оно когда-то раствориться, например в неком гипотетическом Супер-Уме.





> Причём  ум к _пространству_ Ума ? оно же _Алая_, оно же _Дхармадхату_, его же постижение\_прозрение_ - _Дхармакая_





> _Алая_ (хранилище\сокровищница) - индивидуальна, но полностью тождественно у каждого живого существа. Она по  _природе_ подобна пространству, свободна то есть _пуста(шунья)_ от любых характеристик, таких как: _форма, цвет, запах, вкус и т.д. и т.п._, но не пуста от _собственной природы_.


Следует, также заметить, что у топикстартера в профиле написана традиция йогачара. Так называют Учения, которые АрьяБодхисатва Майтрея передал Асанге. В них разъясняются ключевые понятия Махаяны, такие как: Путь и Уровни Бодхисатв, Праджня-парамита, Качества и Активности Просветления, Природа самсары и Нирваны, Природа Будды - присущая всем живым существам и т.д.
Сам Асанга составил трактат  Йогачара-бхуми-шастра, отсюда скорее всего и пошло название этих Учений - йогачара. Также их называют - Третий Поворот Колеса Учения Будды. В Тибете же было принято называть - Махамадхьямака или по тибетски Жен-тонг\Щен-тонг.

В тибетских традициях присутствуют линии передач различных буддийских Учений и буддийских Взглядов\Воззрений. В Кагью и Ньингма основной Взгляд\Воззрение - Махамадхьямака. Основные методы реализации: в Кагью - Махамудра, в Ньингма - Дзокчен(Махаати), С позиции Кагью  я и писал сообщения в этой теме.


(п.с. из чего Вы взяли, что на Вас был наезд. наоборот смайлики ставлю как символ чего-то позитивного и хорошего  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (30.03.2018), АртёмМ (01.11.2015), Сергей Хос (30.10.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> О самом же _пространстве_ Ума невозможно сказать, что оно когда-то возникло, и естественно невозможно предположить, что оно когда-то раствориться, например в неком гипотетическом Супер-Уме.


Думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь относительно ума. Хотя само Пространство вечно и бесконечно. Но то, что его наполняет, может быть вечным, если не имеет формы. В ведийской традиции есть понятие Парабраман - это синоним вечного пространства. А вот Ум или Махат, в данном случае не может быть неизменным, а следовательно не может быть и вечным. Вечное, то что не может меняться. Если есть хоть малейшее изменение, то рано или поздно все то, что подвержено такому изменению станет другим. 

Можно, конечно, пуститься в рассуждения о "вечной изменчивости".

----------


## Фридегар

> _Алая_ (хранилище\сокровищница) - индивидуальна, но полностью тождественно у каждого живого существа. Она по  _природе_ подобна пространству, свободна то есть _пуста(шунья)_ от любых характеристик, таких как: _форма, цвет, запах, вкус и т.д. и т.п._, но не пуста от _собственной природы_.


Кстати, я слышал, что хранилище или сокровищница - это Акаша. То, что исходит из Алайи или мировой души. Интересен сам термин "алайя". Насколько я могу судить, "а" - это частица отрицания, тогда как "лайя" означает некий центр, в котором прекращается всякое разделение. На "то и это", "я и остальное", на "субъект и объекты". То есть, "алайя" первичный источник, исходящий из "лайя", но уже не "лайя". Как есть "суры", а есть следующие за ними "асуры".

Есть еще "пралайя". Или ночь Брамы. В индусской традиции, период противоположный манвантаре или дню. Тот же корень "лайя" и приставка "пра", что означает первоначальность, наибольшую древность. "Пра-родитель", к примеру. Потому, пралайя - погружение природы и существ в некое пра-состояние полного Единства с Бытием.




> (п.с. из чего Вы взяли, что на Вас был наезд. наоборот смайлики ставлю как символ чего-то позитивного и хорошего  )


принято так говорить)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаю, что Вы ошибаетесь относительно ума. Хотя само Пространство вечно и бесконечно. Но то, что его наполняет, может быть вечным, если не имеет формы. В ведийской традиции есть понятие Парабраман - это синоним вечного пространства. А вот Ум или Махат, в данном случае не может быть неизменным, а следовательно не может быть и вечным. Вечное, то что не может меняться. Если есть хоть малейшее изменение, то рано или поздно все то, что подвержено такому изменению станет другим. 
> 
> Можно, конечно, пуститься в рассуждения о "вечной изменчивости".


Можно и не опускаться до рассуждения о вечном.

Так как выделения курсивом оказалось недостаточно, выделю ещё жирным шрифтом, подчеркну и напишу с заглавной буквы  :Smilie: 




> То, что возникает в _Пространстве_ Ума, то в него и возвращается. 
> О самом же _Пространстве_ Ума невозможно сказать, что оно когда-то возникло, и естественно невозможно предположить, что оно когда-то раствориться, например в неком гипотетическом Супер-Уме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, я слышал, что хранилище или сокровищница - это Акаша. То, что исходит из Алайи или мировой души. Интересен сам термин "алайя". Насколько я могу судить, "а" - это частица отрицания, тогда как "лайя" означает некий центр, в котором прекращается всякое разделение. На "то и это", "я и остальное", на "субъект и объекты". То есть, "алайя" первичный источник, исходящий из "лайя", но уже не "лайя". Как есть "суры", а есть следующие за ними "асуры".
> 
> Есть еще "пралайя". Или ночь Брамы. В индусской традиции, период противоположный манвантаре или дню. Тот же корень "лайя" и приставка "пра", что означает первоначальность, наибольшую древность. "Пра-родитель", к примеру. Потому, пралайя - погружение природы и существ в некое пра-состояние полного Единства с Бытием.
> 
> принято так говорить)


Давайте всё-таки вернёмся из дебрей ведантагочара в буддийское учение об _элементах-внутреннего[опыта_](абхи-дхарма). 

дхарма-акаша есть самсарный _элемент_(дхарма) _внутреннего_(абхи) индивидуального опыта, переживаемый нами как "внешнее пространство".

Алая это вместилище\хранилище, то что содержит, то что охватывает, то в чём происходит, весь наш внутренний опыт.
Для обозначения этого, используется также термин Дхармадхату - _Пространство_ дхарм(элементов [внутреннего опыта])


В Махамудре также говориться -  _Пространство_ Ума.  
*Ум* здесь не элемент абхидхармы.  Понятие *Ум* в Махамудре охватывает _ВСЁ_-в полном смысле этого слова.

................................................................................................................................................................................. 

(п.с. насколько позволяет мой мизернейший опыт в санскрите, в слове _аалая_ нет  отрицания _лая_. Если бы было отрицание, то писалось бы - _нирлая_ или  начиналось бы с краткого _а_ . (если не прав, пусть знатоки санскрита поправят) )

(п.с.(п.с. зачем Вы в последнее время всё пишете - "Я слышал". Ведь Вы об этом читали. А данным выражением принято начинать сутры содержащие Слово Будды. Оно указывает на древнюю передачу Слова идущую непосредственно со времён Будды, когда в Индиях ещё небыло писменности и Слово Дхармы передавалось изустно вместе с обьяснением смыла) )

----------

АртёмМ (01.11.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Видите ли, Фридегар...
> Я же совершенно не против разносторонности. И в чтении Блаватской нет ничего зазорного, ИМХО. Я вот, к примеру, тоже порой перечитываю любимые места из "Розы мира". Но мне не придет в голову публиковать сведения об Уицраоре на буддийском форуме (ну разве что в Разговорном разделе).
> Это примерно как с питанием: нет ничего дурного ни в водке, ни в пончиках. Но пить водку в пончиковой - это моветон, согласитесь ))))


А есть ли сейчас пончиковые?

Когда раньше были - с рюмочными нередко совмещались...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда раньше были - с рюмочными нередко совмещались...


Не, никогда, поверьте старому москвичу. Могли быть рядом, но входы всегда разные ))

----------

Кузьмич (02.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2018), Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мне главное понимание _процессов_, прежде всего. Процессов, понимаете? Будда говорил где-то, что "человек - это процесс"


Ну не мог Будда такое говорить. "человек - это процесс" - ну настолько эуропейская терка, уши торчат пронзительно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2015), Сергей Хос (02.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну не мог Будда такое говорить. "человек - это процесс" - ну настолько эуропейская терка, уши торчат пронзительно.


Что бы там не говорил Готама устами Елены Рерих, но человек - это сначала статья, и только потом - процесс, срок и все остальное )))

----------

Aion (18.03.2018), Алик (30.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2015), Кузьмич (02.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2018), Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Человек - это сначала статья, и только потом - процесс, срок и все остальное )))


 :Smilie: )
Ахеджакову запостить?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Человек - это сначала человек. А уж потом - кухня, беломор и тараканы.

P.S. Ой, дошло!  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Хос (02.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Давайте всё-таки вернёмся из дебрей ведантагочара в буддийское учение об _элементах-внутреннего[опыта_](абхи-дхарма). 
> 
> дхарма-акаша есть самсарный _элемент_(дхарма) _внутреннего_(абхи) индивидуального опыта, переживаемый нами как "внешнее пространство".
> 
> Алая это вместилище\хранилище, то что содержит, то что охватывает, то в чём происходит, весь наш внутренний опыт.
> Для обозначения этого, используется также термин Дхармадхату - _Пространство_ дхарм(элементов [внутреннего опыта])


Я не знаю, какую эмоцию или реплику это должно вызвать. Мы говорим о значении понятий, которые приняты вами и мной на веру из разных источников. Они никак не выведены из непосредственных восприятий окружающих явлений. Следовательно и сопоставить эти восприятия нельзя. Следовательно, когда возникают разногласия их невозможно в данном случае разрешить. Это похоже на детский садик, когда дети показывают друг другу свои игрушки. У кого-то машинка, у кого-то кораблик. Но объяснить друг другу что означают эти предметы во взрослом мире они, увы, не могут. 

Потому, надо обсуждать то, что можно воспринять непосредственно.

----------


## Фридегар

... или пуститься в стеб, как выше тут можно увидеть. Но, это без меня.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю, какую эмоцию или реплику это должно вызвать. Мы говорим о значении понятий, которые приняты вами и мной на веру из разных источников. Они никак не выведены из непосредственных восприятий окружающих явлений. Следовательно и сопоставить эти восприятия нельзя. Следовательно, когда возникают разногласия их невозможно в данном случае разрешить. Это похоже на детский садик, когда дети показывают друг другу свои игрушки. У кого-то машинка, у кого-то кораблик. Но объяснить друг другу что означают эти предметы во взрослом мире они, увы, не могут.
> .


Когда, что-то невозможно постичь прямым опытом, то полагаются на авторитетное свидетельство, ссылки на тексты Гьялва Лонгчен Рабжам (Лонгченпы) и Третьего Гьялва Кармапы Ранджунг Дордже, я Вам давал.

(п.с. насчёт _акаша_, можете обратиться к Абхидхармакоша-бхашья Васубандху)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому, надо обсуждать то, что можно воспринять непосредственно....


Зачем же  Вы пустились в обсуждение темы  _алая-виджняна_?




> ... или пуститься в стеб, как выше тут можно увидеть. Но, это без меня.


Это точно можно выше увидеть -  мешанину из различных не-буддийских взглядов )

----------

Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Носитель информации алайя-виджняны, паттернов - *время* как таковое.
Объект информации - *событие*.

Это нефизический носитель.

----------


## Михаил_

*Индивидуальность*, Орай - определяется только тем, что ты можешь распознать. А что ты можешь распознать из центра "Я"? - только "свое".

----------


## Шуньяананда

Не удержался.цитирую Дандарона.
"" Поскольку само развитие сансары есть невидимый путь алая — виджняны к нирване, алая — виджняна, как ее называют йогачары, или мано — виджняна, как ее называют прасангики, наделенная вместерожденными клешами, не могла сосуществовать с Ясным Светом, или нирваной, но по своей природе в чистом виде она и есть Ясный Свет. Она стремится к сосуществованию, слиянию с нирваной, для этого ей необходимо потерять свои клеши. Проходя через сансарные страдания, алая — виджняна полностью проявляет все свои клеши и этим создает богатую, разнообразную индивидуальную карму, которая, в свою очередь, создает рациональную, закономерную картину сансары ""

----------

Михаил_ (17.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто в качестве напоминания: в форуме в начале того же 2015-го была опубликована статья досточтимого Валпола Рахулы "Алая-виджняна — сознание-хранилище". См.?

----------

Михаил_ (17.03.2018), Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алая-виджняна - всеобщее хранилище или субъективное?
> 
> 
> 
> Ранее думал, что субъективное.


Алая-виджняна - это то, как впервые видится рождение пяти совокупностей, словно семя, из которого еще не пробился росток, еще не сформировались корни, стебель и листья. 
В этом смысле Алая-виджняна индивидуальна. Но она не проявленная во времени жизнь, а только семя жизни, подобно тому, как ДНК определяет рождение организма, а воззрения определяют развитие идей и размышлений.

Но разглядывать можно рождение разных существ, и разглядывая так обнаруживается, что природа Алаи (само-природа или природа самости) - универсальна и содержит все возможные рождения всех существ всех времен. Это как печать и отпечатки печати. В зависимости от свойств бумаги отпечатки могут выходить по разному. Поэтому бхава, словно печать, упадана словно краска, а джати - словно бумага, на которой отпечатывается краска с печати, образуя отпечаток джарамарана, пока печать прокатывается по свитку жизни. 

Метафоры обманчивы, но иногда могут ослабить привязанность к ложным воззрениям и показать другой способ исследования, ранее незнакомый и непривычный.

Будда учит 12-звенной цепи, и учения абхидхаммы и праджняпарамиты лишь проясняют и уточняют это учение для разных типов умов. Алая-виджняна это способ более подробно раскрыть связь звеньев рождения и смерти, джати и джарамарана.

----------

Михаил_ (17.03.2018), Монферран (02.08.2019), Сергей Хос (25.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Алая-виджняна - это то, как впервые видится рождение пяти совокупностей, словно семя, из которого еще не пробился росток, еще не сформировались корни, стебель и листья. 
> В этом смысле Алая-виджняна индивидуальна. Но она не проявленная во времени жизнь, а только семя жизни, подобно тому, как ДНК определяет рождение организма, а воззрения определяют развитие идей и размышлений.
> 
> Но разглядывать можно рождение разных существ, и разглядывая так обнаруживается, что природа Алаи (само-природа или природа самости) - универсальна и содержит все возможные рождения всех существ всех времен. Это как печать и отпечатки печати. В зависимости от свойств бумаги отпечатки могут выходить по разному. Поэтому бхава, словно печать, упадана словно краска, а джати - словно бумага, на которой отпечатывается краска с печати, образуя отпечаток джарамарана, пока печать прокатывается по свитку жизни. 
> 
> Метафоры обманчивы, но иногда могут ослабить привязанность к ложным воззрениям и показать другой способ исследования, ранее незнакомый и непривычный.
> 
> Будда учит 12-звенной цепи, и учения абхидхаммы и праджняпарамиты лишь проясняют и уточняют это учение для разных типов умов. Алая-виджняна это способ более подробно раскрыть связь звеньев рождения и смерти, джати и джарамарана.


все же алая виджняна не сводится к Бидже или биджам-семени или семенам.от алая виджняна как плод предыдущих рождений,как какой то там огурец набит семечками,набита биджами..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Алая-виджняна - это то, как впервые видится рождение пяти совокупностей


Кому так "впервые видится рождение пяти совокупностей"?




> Но разглядывать можно рождение разных существ, и разглядывая так обнаруживается, что природа Алаи (само-природа или природа самости) - универсальна и содержит все возможные рождения всех существ всех времен.


Откуда идея отождествления: "природа Алаи (само-природа или природа самости)"?
Или предыдущее "впервые видится" и толкование Алаи как само-природы или природы самости -- сугубо авторские разработки?

----------

Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> Не удержался.цитирую Дандарона.
> "" Поскольку само развитие сансары есть невидимый путь алая — виджняны к нирване, алая — виджняна, как ее называют йогачары, или мано — виджняна, как ее называют прасангики, наделенная вместерожденными клешами, не могла сосуществовать с Ясным Светом, или нирваной, но по своей природе в чистом виде она и есть Ясный Свет. Она стремится к сосуществованию, слиянию с нирваной, для этого ей необходимо потерять свои клеши. Проходя через сансарные страдания, алая — виджняна полностью проявляет все свои клеши и этим создает богатую, разнообразную индивидуальную карму, которая, в свою очередь, создает рациональную, закономерную картину сансары ""


[Sorry. Рекомендация, если не затруднит, воздерживаться от применения знака тире вместо дефиса]

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2018), Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> [Sorry. Рекомендация, если не затруднит, воздерживаться от применения знака тире вместо дефиса]


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 
Мистер Монк!!ММужик,это же цитата.. Самого Дандарона!!Рекомендую видеть текст в целом.если это не особо тонкий юмор

----------


## Юй Кан

> мужик,это же цитата.. Самого Дандарона!!Рекомендую видеть текст в целом.если это не особо тонкий юмор


В Вашем случае, это -- кривой набор или неправленный OCR того, что представлено в Инете и вполне корректно. См. здесь.
Хотя у Вас у самого прорва косяков со знаками препинания, пробелами и т.п. И этого дефисами не исправишь... %)

----------

Балдинг (17.03.2018), Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В Вашем случае, это -- кривой набор или неправленный OCR того, что представлено в Инете и вполне корректно. См. здесь.
> Хотя у Вас у самого прорва косяков со знаками препинания, пробелами и т.п. И этого дефисами не исправишь... %)


  апять двое из ларца.про смысл нечего сказать-погнали пургу по дефисам..С облегчением,старые знакомые..ситуация повторяется.загадили одну тему ,посвященную Пятигорскому.и тут,как коллективная Ээмпуза..за критику мерси,конечно..

----------


## Юй Кан

> апять двое из ларца.про смысл нечего сказать-погнали пургу по дефисам..С облегчением,старые знакомые..ситуация повторяется.загадили одну тему ,посвященную Пятигорскому.и тут,как коллективная Ээмпуза..за критику мерси,конечно..


Хоть пардон, хоть мерси, а хамить-то всё одно не нужно...

----------

Шуньяананда (17.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Хоть пардон, хоть мерси, а хамить-то всё одно не нужно...


согласен,особенно менторским тоном.обидно,когда дискуссия уходит из базовой  для моей школы Алаи ,притом и цитаты учителя моего учителя,в треш

----------


## Балдинг

> апять двое из ларца.про смысл нечего сказать-погнали пургу по дефисам..С облегчением,старые знакомые..ситуация повторяется.загадили одну тему ,посвященную Пятигорскому.и тут,как коллективная Ээмпуза..за критику мерси,конечно..


Sorry еще разок.
1. По дефисам было указано в квадратных скобках для информации (не для обсуждения) :-) [Разумеется, какая-то надежда на то, что разум внемлет рекомендации, присутствовала, и, как следствие, присутствовала надежда на то, что впредь, при чтении слов Дандарона, можно будет не так сильно спотыкаться]
2. Если посты для информации (не для обсуждения) имеют, например в данном случае, такие последствия, то грустно представить то, что получилось бы в случае публикования мнений "про смысл". Предлагаю интерпретировать это (сдержанность) как благо :-)
3. Интересное совпадение (уже и не помнил участников темы про Пятигорского). Кстати, вот Вы говорите испортили, но с другой стороны мне удалось узнать о личности Пятигорского кое-что как бы новое. Поэтому предлагаю попробовать сделать рефрейминг :-) [качество информации в теме повысилось]

----------


## Юй Кан

> согласен,особенно менторским тоном.обидно,когда дискуссия уходит из базовой  для моей школы Алаи ,притом и цитаты учителя моего учителя,в треш


Вам были сделаны корректорские рекомендации. Только и всего. Это одно.
Второе: Вы могли не нервничать/обижаться (плодя тот самый треш), а просто заменить кривую (не по Вашей вине) цитату из труда Дандарона -- правильной.
Третье: "сам дурак" -- никогда не аргумент.

На полях косвенного обсуждения цитаты: не заметили, что хамовато (с обращением к собеседнику на "ты") объявив эту цитату принадлежащей лично Дандарону, Вы тем самым выставили Дандарона безграмотным?

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

Сознание - это 5 сознаний органов чувств + ментальное сознание + эмоционально загрязняющее сознание.
Алая-виджняна - это подсознание, являющееся базисом, фундаментом для всех остальных видов сознания, резервуар с кармическими отпечатками. В алае-виджняне скапливаются отпечатки всех когнитивных актов (мометов восприятия вышеназванных сознаний).
Все это в свою очередь является основой для двойственного восприятия (и является причиной рождения в сансаре).
В практиках мы очищаем алая-виджняну.

Природа ума и основа бытия - одно и то же.
Природа ума состоит из пустотного измерения и измерения ясности восприятия. Их единство наделено способностью осознавать.
В медитации мы постигаем единство пустоты и ясности восприятия. 

зы. взято из внешних источников.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Сознание - это 5 сознаний органов чувств + ментальное сознание + эмоционально загрязняющее сознание.
> *Алая-виджняна - это подсознание, являющееся базисом*, фундаментом для всех остальных видов сознания, резервуар с кармическими отпечатками. В алае-виджняне скапливаются отпечатки всех когнитивных актов (мометов восприятия вышеназванных сознаний).
> Все это в свою очередь является основой для двойственного восприятия (и является причиной рождения в сансаре).
> В практиках мы очищаем алая-виджняну.
> 
> Природа ума и основа бытия - одно и то же.
> Природа ума состоит из пустотного измерения и измерения ясности восприятия. Их единство наделено способностью осознавать.
> В медитации мы постигаем единство пустоты и ясности восприятия. 
> 
> зы. взято из внешних источников.


мне кажется что смешение йогачарски и психоаналитических(например бессознательное) термино-синкретизм!!и нагромождение, что затемняет смысл введения этого термина виджнянавадинами .Вот же выше цитата Дандарона..

----------


## Шварц

> мне кажется что смешение йогачарски и психоаналитических(например бессознательное) термино-синкретизм!!и нагромождение, что затемняет смысл введения этого термина виджнянавадинами .Вот же выше цитата Дандарона..


Не надо воспринимать слово "это" как знак равно. Я не вижу никакого противоречия с той цитатой. Наоборот, весьма ясная картинка, к той цитате и написал в общем-то. Так же не стоит термины воспринимать буквально в лоб), или же воспринимать это как попытку объяснить буддизм психоаналитическим пониманием.

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не надо воспринимать слово "это" как знак равно. Я не вижу никакого противоречия с той цитатой. Наоборот, весьма ясная картинка, к той цитате и написал в общем-то. Так же не стоит термины воспринимать буквально в лоб), или же воспринимать это как попытку объяснить буддизм психоаналитическим пониманием.


если вы все же за практику ,а не за резонирование на форума,то динамика практики быстро или медленно даст вчувствоваться в собственную алая виджняну,все клеши,что будут тормозить,все лесом прорсшие биджи.и все трепетное проращивание благого из новы бидж и приобретение парамит

----------

Михаил_ (18.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> если вы все же за практику ,а не за резонирование на форума,то динамика практики быстро или медленно даст вчувствоваться в собственную алая виджняну,все клеши,что будут тормозить,все лесом прорсшие биджи.и все трепетное проращивание благого из новы бидж и приобретение парамит


и в мыслях не было ничего "резонировать". наоборот, сейчас все больше думаешь, стоит ли вообше писать или нет. просто желание поделиться (тем (важным для меня) пониманием, что приходит).

ps. под "внешними источниками" имелись ввиду не небуддийские, а то, что это не мои лично слова.

----------

Шуньяананда (18.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> все же алая виджняна не сводится к Бидже или биджам-семени или семенам.от алая виджняна как плод предыдущих рождений,как какой то там огурец набит семечками,набита биджами..


Алая не сводится к биджа, напротив, биджа сводятся к Алае. Алая не плод, но хранилище. Хотите, пусть будет огурец с семечками. 
Но в целом это именно то, как видится звено джати, как оно прозревается тем, кто внимательно и основательно исследует джарамарана.

Хотя сначала это кажется только некоторой концепцией, рассуждением, идеей, не связанной с чем-то действительно воспринимаемым. Когда ум освобождается от цепей обусловленности и выходит за пределы обусловленного рождением потока сознания, то, что видится - это сама обусловленность.

----------

Михаил_ (18.03.2018), Монферран (18.03.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Алая не сводится к биджа, напротив, биджа сводятся к Алае. Алая не плод, но хранилище. Хотите, пусть будет огурец с семечками. 
> Но в целом это именно то, как видится звено джати, как оно прозревается тем, кто внимательно и основательно исследует джарамарана.


Откуда это известно, можете сослаться и процитировать?




> Хотя сначала это кажется только некоторой концепцией, рассуждением, идеей, не связанной с чем-то действительно воспринимаемым. Когда ум освобождается от цепей обусловленности и выходит за пределы обусловленного рождением потока сознания, то, что видится - это сама обусловленность.


Ага: в первом варианте было "Алая-виджняна - это то, как *впервые* видится рождение пяти совокупностей", а теперь -- "*сначала* это кажется некоторой концепцией..." Именно так?

Вторым вопросом было (напомню): «Откуда идея отождествления: "природа Алаи (само-природа или природа самости)"»?
И вопрос итоговый: *такие сложносочинённые умопостроения -- сугубо авторские или декларируются в какой-то конкретной будд. школе*?

----------

Aion (19.03.2018), Шуньяананда (18.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Алая не сводится к биджа, напротив, биджа сводятся к Алае. Алая не плод, но хранилище. Хотите, пусть будет огурец с семечками.


А если семечки вытряхнуть, что останется? (Есть, кстати, такая метафора, она иногда звучит в молитвах устремления: "Вытряхну сансару как мешок с семенами", или типа того)

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Шуньяананда (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> А если семечки вытряхнуть, что останется? (Есть, кстати, такая метафора, она иногда звучит в молитвах устремления: "Вытряхну сансару как мешок с семенами", или типа того)


Нет никаких семечек, кроме как в уме. Аленькая создаётся умом, а ум - это то, как всё создаётся и разрушается. 

Когда прекращена Алая, обнажается авидья, когда прекращена авидья - обнажается пища, когда прекращена пища - обнажается общение, обуславливающее любые представления о "вытряхнуть" и "останется".  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аленькая создаётся умом


Это кто вам сказал? Точную формулировку по первоисточникам можете привести?



> Когда прекращена Алая


Это кто вам сказал? Всеобщая основа безначальна и неуничтожима.
Она может только, будучи очищена от семян и привычных интенций (биджа и васана) трансформироваться в Дхармакаю пробужденного состояния.
И даже при этом остается индивидуальной - у каждого существа своя. В этом смысле индивидуальность сохраняется и по достижении состояния будды.

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018), Михаил_ (25.03.2018), Шавырин (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Этернализм - это идея неуничтожимой субстанциональной всеобщей первоосновы. Исполнительного механизма, стоящего за тем, что и так прекрасно справляется - взаимозависимость. Вы же заядлый любитель мистических первооснов в разных возникавших здесь прежде контекстах. И так же индийские брахманы были любителями выдумывать первооснову в виде Брахмана.

----------

Михаил_ (25.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этернализм - это идея неуничтожимой субстанциональной всеобщей первоосновы.


Ну, началась говорильня. Вы конкретно можете подтвердить свои слова ссылками на источники или хотя бы разъяснения учителей?
Или у вас только "обще соображения" из того, что вы по верхам нахватались из популярной литературы?
Это ж надо такое сказануть - "Аленькая создаётся умом" ))))

----------

Aion (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну, началась говорильня. Вы конкретно можете подтвердить свои слова ссылками на источники или хотя бы разъяснения учителей?
> Или у вас только "обще соображения" из того, что вы по верхам нахватались из популярной литературы?
> Это ж надо такое сказануть - "Аленькая создаётся умом" ))))


Вы можете прекратить свою говорильню в любой момент. Не хотите говорильню? Обнаружьте внутреннее молчание.  :Wink: 
А умом вообще всё создаётся. И дзенские учителя ссылаются на литературу. Неужели Вы думаете, я сам это придумал?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вы можете прекратить свою говорильню в любой момент. Не хотите говорильню? Обнаружьте внутреннее молчание. 
> А умом вообще всё создаётся. И дзенские учителя ссылаются на литературу. Неужели Вы думаете, я сам это придумал?


Дзен это же Махаяна, а мне показалось что Вы эту традицию с Вонг Соном, интерпретируете через призму переводов и идей сайта тхеравада ру.

----------


## Монферран

> Дзен это же Махаяна, а мне показалось что Вы эту традицию с Вонг Соном, интерпретируете через призму переводов и идей сайта тхеравада ру.


Вы можете устраивать охоту на ведьм, и она будет весьма полезной для всех, если - не от предвзятости.  :Smilie:  В частности, идеи с этого сайта могут совпадать с вышесказанным лишь как подтверждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неужели Вы думаете, я сам это придумал?


Я думаю, что вы слышали какой-то звон, но откуда он происходит и что означает - в этом разобраться не удосужились.
Учите матчасть, дорогой друг, и не позорьтесь. Для начала - краткая сводка некоторых формулировок:

Вообще, алая-виджняна рассматривается с точки зрения трех ее аспектов, или трех природ: ложно-приписанное (парикальпита), зависимое от другого (паратантра) и подлинно установленное (паринишпанна). При этом из них полностью не существующим (в воззрении читтаматры) считается только парикальпита
Тогда как паратантра "по своей сущности существует субстанциально (rdzas su grub, dravyasiddha), а для заблуждающегося сознания возникает из причин и условий" (Джамгон Конгтрул).
О паринишпанне же у Конгтрула говорится так:
То несозданное-несоставное (‘dus ma byas, asamskrita), что пусто от отрицаемого (dgag byas stong pa), то есть от существующего мнимо, –
Это неконцептуальное-неприписывающее сознание, пустое от двойственностью (gnyis stong shes pa mi rtog), существующее в абсолютном смысле (don dam, paramааrtha).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вы можете устраивать охоту на ведьм, и она будет весьма полезной для всех, если - не от предвзятости.  В частности, идеи с этого сайта могут совпадать с вышесказанным лишь как подтверждение.


Ну дело Ваше конечно), но вот даже то что Вы Алику написали что Ум/Я это образное выражение, тогда как, насколько я понимаю, речь идет о дхармакаи и это не образно там понимается. Просто не нужно смешивать разные традиции. Если что извините. Про дзен так-то вообще много не поговоришь), корейский сыним Ман Гонг говорил: "Учебная фраза: «Если вы откроете рот, это уже ошибка!» прямо указывает на ум, который до имени и формы".

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Алик (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Я думаю, что вы слышали какой-то звон, но откуда он происходит и что означает - в этом разобраться не удосужились.
> Учите матчасть, дорогой друг, и не позорьтесь. Для начала - краткая сводка некоторых формулировок:
> 
> Вообще, алая-виджняна рассматривается с точки зрения трех ее аспектов, или трех природ: ложно-приписанное (парикальпита), зависимое от другого (паратантра) и подлинно установленное (паринишпанна). При этом из них полностью не существующим (в воззрении читтаматры) считается только парикальпита
> Тогда как паратантра "по своей сущности существует субстанциально (rdzas su grub, dravyasiddha), а для заблуждающегося сознания возникает из причин и условий" (Джамгон Конгтрул).
> О паринишпанне же у Конгтрула говорится так:
> То несозданное-несоставное (‘dus ma byas, asaµsk¨ta), что пусто от отрицаемого (dgag byas stong pa), то есть от существующего мнимо, –
> Это неконцептуальное-неприписывающее сознание, пустое от двойственностью (gnyis stong shes pa mi rtog), существующее в абсолютном смысле (don dam, paramааrtha).


Тем более позорно для Вас, мой юный друг, что Вы не способны обсуждать буддизм без своего надутого эго, которое лопается при малейшем прикосновении.  :Smilie: 
Ваши познания в буддизме - это начетничество. Вы цитируете много, но без малейшего осознания своих крайних этерналистических взглядов. 
Дравья - это субстанция только в представлениях этерналистов. Если Вы посмотрите в санскритский словарь, заметите, что это совсем не обязательный смысл.
Парикальпита - является истинной или ложной только с той точки зрения, которая задана критерием истинного и ложного, а таких в буддизме не один. Но Вы же этого до сих пор не знаете.
Парикальпита - это концептуальный взгляд на субъективную реальность, возникающую вследствие жажды и цепляния, и только с этой точки зрения она ложна. Но для этерналиста кажется, что ложное - это непременно то, чего нет. Срединное воззрение исследует возникновение субъективной реальности, и с точки зрения нецепляния оно всё - ложное, т.е зыбкое, недостоверное, не рассмотренное в контексте условий его возникновения.

----------


## Монферран

Денис Васильевич, если Вы хотите обсуждать то, что я сказал Алику, приглашаю Вас высказаться там, где это было сказано. Здесь это будет оффтопом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Срединное воззрение исследует возникновение субъективной реальности, и с точки зрения нецепляния оно всё - ложное, т.е зыбкое, недостоверное, не рассмотренное в контексте условий его возникновения.


Всеобщая основа в воззрении читтаматры и маха-мадхьямаки - это не субъективная реальность. Трактовка этого в гелуг, конечно, иная, но и только. А читтаматра и наследующая ей линия мадхьямаки излагают вполне себе содержательную онтологию. Причем она у них включена в воззрение и является основой практики (в частности в дзогчен и вообще в ньингма). Так что хотя гелугпинцы и ругали их субстанционалистами (а те в свою очередь обзывали своих противников нисвабхававадинами, то есть ничевойниками), тем не менее, это вполне себе кошерный буддизм.
То есть вы конечно можете сказать: "Все что я знаю, я прежде помыслил в словах" и на этом основании сделать вывод, что все номинально. Но такой вывод - это факт вашей личной биографии, возможно, от недостатка опыта переживания и прозрения, но не более.
И еще на закуску пару слов про этернализм и личность:
==================
"Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь *принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца*, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. *Но это не значит, что личность исчезает.* Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". (Намкай Норбу, «Беседы в Конвее»)

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Всеобщая основа в воззрении читтаматры и маха-мадхьямаки - это не субъективная реальность.


Какая ещё основа? Вам основы везде мерещатся. Это была заметка о Вашем:




> При этом из них полностью не существующим (в воззрении читтаматры) считается только парикальпита

----------


## Монферран

> не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность


Конечно.  :Smilie:  Дубинин, слившийся с моей личностью, сказал бы: дяденька так долго распинался ради вот этой банальности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая ещё основа? Вам основы везде мерещатся.


Монферран, вы же сами писали:



> Срединное воззрение исследует возникновение субъективной реальности, и с точки зрения нецепляния оно всё - ложное, т.е зыбкое, недостоверное, не рассмотренное в контексте условий его возникновения.


А субъективная (индивидуальная) *реальность* (именно как реальность, дравья-сат, подлинно существующее) - это как раз и есть всеобщая основа, она же дхату, она же гарбха.
И она вполне объективна, потому что:
1. Является основой и источником возникновения всех видимостей (вот они-то действительно субъективны, бессущностны и не имеют собственного признака)
2. Безначальна, а значит, не имеет причины своего существования (хотя и причинно-зависима как поток индивидуального бытия).
2. Бесконечна, поскольку не имеет причин своего уничтожения, сохраняя свою индивидуальную самотождественность вплоть до обретения состояния будды (см. выше из Намкая Норбу)

Если же под "субъективной реальностью" вы понимаете лишь собственные "догоны" и видимости, так их ложность, зыбкость и недостоверность слишком тривиальны, чтоб о них столько рассуждать )))

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Михаил_ (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Монферран, вы же сами писали:
> 
> А субъективная (индивидуальная) *реальность* (именно как реальность, дравья-сат, подлинно существующее) - это как раз и есть всеобщая основа, она же дхату, она же гарбха.
> И она вполне объективна, потому что:
> 1. Является основой и источником возникновения всех видимостей (вот они-то действительно субъективны, бессущностны и не имеют собственного признака)
> 2. Безначальна, а значит, не имеет причины своего существования (хотя и причинно-зависима как поток индивидуального бытия).
> 2. Бесконечна, поскольку не имеет причин своего уничтожения, сохраняя свою индивидуальную самотождественность вплоть до обретения состояния будды (см. выше из Намкая Норбу)
> 
> Если же под "субъективной реальностью" вы понимаете лишь собственные "догоны" и видимости, так их ложность, зыбкость и недостоверность слишком тривиальны, чтоб о них столько рассуждать )))


Да, субъективная реальность, порождённая жаждой и цеплянием вполне объективна с точки зрения рассмотрения её в звеньях джати-джарамарана.
Именно в звене джати ум рождает представление о субъекте, но не забывайте, что джати - рождённые совокупности _цепляния_. 
Субъективное не возникает без танхи и упаданы, а они - огорчают паратантру.
Объективное - это объекты, рождённые умом. Среди них нет никакого субъекта. Если воображается субъект - это иллюзия.
В существовании в рамках рождения и смерти есть своя истина и своя иллюзия. Это можно продемонстрировать примером с верёвкой и змеёй. Для этернализма первооснова подобна верёвке, а иллюзия - змее. Но верёвка - первооснова только в относительном смысле. Она сама - "змея" по отношению ещё к какой-то "верёвке", и так до бесконечности. Как объяснял ув. Вон Сонг: есть бесконечное принятие одного за другое. Цвет, форма, запах, вкус, вес, температура, фактура, плотность ошибочно принимаются за реально бытийствующую веревку. И так далее. Без начала.
Безначальность потока моментов не следует рассматривать как мистический атман, сокрытый в потоке. Так же как в водном потоке можно умственно разделить движение вод на отдельные струи, так же и отдельные потоки только умом привязаны к говорящим головам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это можно продемонстрировать примером с верёвкой и змеёй. Для этернализма первооснова подобна верёвке, а иллюзия - змее. Но верёвка - первооснова только в относительном смысле. Она сама - "змея" по отношению ещё к какой-то "верёвке", и так до бесконечности. Как объяснял ув. Вон Сонг


В читтаматре это трактуется иначе:

Примерами им [служит] магическая иллюзия: при этом *коренной ум* (rtsa ba’i sems, mula-citta) и *таковость* (de bzhin nyid, tathatā) подобны *мантре*, вызывающей иллюзию, и основе для иллюзии – кусочку дерева (*дощечке*))), [соответственно]. Возникающий за счет этого образ, проявляющийся в виде слона, существует зависимо (*паратантра*). [Сам] слон существует всецело приписано (*парикальпита*), а [осознание] отсутствия этого [слона] в этом [видении слона] существует всецело обоснованно (*паринишпанна*).
Джамгон Конгтрул

А по поводу индивидуального потока сознания, сохраняющего свою самотождественную индивидуальность вплоть до становления буддой - это не я придумал. Об этом говорят все учителя, включая Далай-ламу. Можете записать их всех в этерналисты, этим вы лишь еще раз подчеркнете свою упертую неосведомленность.
В буддизме есть онтология, как бы вам не хотелось полагать иначе. Это "мантра", "дощечка", "изначальный ум", татхагата-гарбха и всякое такое )))

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> В читтаматре это трактуется иначе:
> 
> Примерами им [служит] магическая иллюзия: при этом коренной ум (rtsa ba’i sems, mula-citta) и таковость (de bzhin nyid, tathatā) подобны *мантре*, вызывающей иллюзию, и основе для иллюзии – *дощечке*, [соответственно]. Возникающий за счет этого образ, проявляющийся в виде слона, существует зависимо. [Сам] слон существует всецело приписано, а [осознание] отсутствия этого [слона] в этом [видении слона] существует всецело обоснованно.
> Джамгон Конгтрул


Ну так и какой Ваш тезис? То, что Аленькая - это основа для субъективного, непреложный факт. Мы же Ваши дурацкие атманы обсуждаем. Хотите сказать, в читтаматре есть атман? Это с Вами проходили уже пару лет тому. Читта - это не атман.




> А по поводу индивидуального потока сознания, сохраняющего свою самотождественную индивидуальность вплоть до становления буддой - это не я придумал. Об этом говорят все учителя, включая Далай-ламу. Можете записать их всех в этерналисты, этим вы лишь еще раз подчеркнете свою неосведомленность.
> В буддизме есть онтология, как бы вам не хотелось полагать иначе. Это "мантра", "дощечка", "изначальный ум", татхагата-гарбха и всякое такое )))


Сергей Хос, как Вам объяснить простую вещь, что Вы из года в год талдычите опровержение совсем не того, что Вам говорят? Ну глупость же несусветная. :Smilie:  Наглядно: потоки моментов не сливаются воедино, Намкай Норбу совершенно прав. Думаете я сказал "конечно" шутя? Но это же банальность, про неслияние. А Вы боретесь с идеей слияния как с ветряными мельницами годами. Потратьте свою энергию лучше на новые цитаты, а не копипаст одних и тех же снова и снова без понятия, о чём Вам говорят.

----------


## Юй Кан

Верну чуток к топику.
Алая-виджняна -- великолепная идея: гибкая, трансформируемая и т.д.
Оттого обсуждать её нелепо, не определившись с той или иной школой, в которой она предстаёт/определяется такою или иною.
Но если не разбегаться умом : ), то, к примеру, в читтаматрийской Ланкаватара сутре о той же Алае говорится так:

*IV
[Виджняны и Алая-виджняна]*

Затем бодхисаттва-махасаттва Махамати вновь спросил Благодатного:

— Сколько есть видов возникновения, существования и прекращения виджнян?

Благодатный ответил:

— Есть, Махамати, два вида возникновения, существования и прекращения виджнян, чего не постигают рассуждающие1. А именно, возникновение виджнян двояко: возникновение непрерывности и возникновение признаков. Существование [виджнян] также двояко: существование непрерывности и существование признаков. Двояко и прекращение виджнян: прекращение непрерывности и прекращение признаков.
———————————————————————————————————
1 Рассуждающие: таркика — букв. «рассуждающий исходя из логики/здравого смысла».

Тремя видами [проявления] виджняны являются её развитие (правритти), действие (карма) и её изначальное состояние (джати). Двойственность [каждой] виджняны, Махамати, коих, как сказано, восемь, состоит, если вкратце, в восприятии и различении объектов. Как схватывает формы зеркало, так воспринимает [объекты] воспринимающая виджняна. Махамати, две эти виджняны, воспринимающая и различающая, неразделимы и взаимообусловлены.

Далее, Махамати, воспринимающая виджняна обусловливается созреванием немыслимых васан1. (38) Виджняна же, различающая объекты, обусловливается различением воспринимаемых объектов и васанами, развивающимися с безначальных времён.
———————————————————————————————————
1 Васана — глубоко укоренённая склонность, пристрастие, привычное устоявшееся желание, представление либо стремление, «управляющее» человеком, образующее, в совокупности с другими, основу его индивидуальности и определяющие его характер. Множественными васанами-отпечатками прошлых событий, содержащимися в памяти, обусловливаются и индивидуальные особенности восприятия. Васаны уподобляются семенам, «хранящимся» в сознании-сокровищнице (алая-виджняне) и «созревающим» или «прорастающим» при появлении соответствующих условий.

Далее, Махамати, прекращение виджнян всех органов чувств означает прекращение множественных васан ложного различения, являющихся из Алая-виджняны. Это, Махамати, называется прекращением признаков.

Кроме того, Махамати, прекращение непрерывности означает [прекращение] того, из чего [виджняна] происходит и на чём [она] основывается. То, из чего она происходит, это вредоносные васаны, развившиеся с безначальных времён, а то, на чём она основывается, — различение виджняной видящегося самому уму.

Это подобно, Махамати, комку глины и неисчислимым мелким глиняным частицам, [его образующим]: они ни отличны, ни не-отличны друг от друга, как и золото и всевозможные украшения, из него изготовленные. Если бы, Махамати, комок глины отличался от [образующих] его глиняных частиц, из них никогда не получился бы [этот] комок. Но поскольку комок из них получился, он [ни в чём] не отличен от [образующих его] частиц. Стало быть, если нет никаких различий меж ними, комок ничем не будет отличаться от [образующих его] частиц.

Так же, Махамати, если бы возникающие виджняны отличались от Алая-виджняны в своём изначальном виде, Алая не могла бы служить их причиной. Если же они не отличаются [от неё], то прекращение возникновения виджнян будет означать прекращение Алая-виджняны. Однако не может быть никакого прекращения самóй изначальной сущности. Стало быть, Махамати, прекращается не сама изначальная сущность виджнян, но их [порождающее следствия] действие. В случае же прекращения самóй изначальной сущности, прекратилась бы Алая-виджняна. (39) В случае же [утверждения] прекращения Алая-виджняны такое воззрение ничем не будет отличаться от учения о полном разрушении, проповедуемого тиртхакарами.

Тиртхакары, Махамати, придерживаются следующего воззрения: с прекращением схватывания чувственно воспринимаемых объектов прекращается и непрерывность виджняны; с прекращением же непрерывности виджняны разрывается непрерывность, происходящая с безначальных времён.

Далее, Махамати, тиртхакары полагают, будто непрерывность порождена начальной причиной. Они утверждают, что виджняна зрения является не следствием сочетания формы и света, но порождается иной причиной. Этой первопричиной, Махамати, они объявляют Первовещество, Первочеловека, Творца Мира, время либо мельчайшие частицы (ану).
[...]

*VII
[Алая и пять виджнян]*

Затем Махамати сказал:

— Наставь меня, о Благодатный, поворотом [колеса] изысканной Дхармы об уме-читте, мысли-манасе, виджняне мышления, пяти дхармах и [трёх] собственных природах [дхарм], коей следовали будды и бодхисаттвы и коя не связана со сферой видящегося самому уму. [Яви Дхарму,] сокрушающую признаки истинности всех словесных суждений и доказательств и являющую средоточие всего, провозглашаемого буддами. Поведай [всем], пребывающим во главе с бодхисаттвами в городе Ланка у горы Малайя, (44) своё учение о воспетом Татхагатами Теле Дхармы, подобном волнениям океана Алая-виджняны.

И Благодатный сказал так бодхисаттве-махасаттве Махамати:

— Виджняна зрения возникает в силу четырёх причин. Каковы они? Они таковы:

— связанное с не-пробуждённостью восприятие-схватывание видящегося самому уму;
— приверженность к вредоносным формам и васанам, развившимся с безначальных времён;
— изначальная собственная природа виджняны;
— страстное влечение к признакам множественных форм.
В силу этих четырёх причин, Махамати, из внутреннего потока вод Алая-виджняны возникают волны виджнян. Как у виджняны зрения, Махамати, так в мельчайших порах всех органов чувств мгновенно или постепенно проявляется восприятие внешних объектов, подобное отражению в зеркале. Как в океане, ветрами волнуемом, так же, Махамати, являются волны в океане ума, [колеблемого] ветрами воспринимаемых объектов.

Эти пять виджнян непрерывно источают признаки не связанных1 друг с другом причины и действия и неотделимые друг от друга признаки кармы и рождения вместе с неустановимой собственной природой форм. Наряду с телами этих пяти виджнян, Махамати, существует виджняна, определяющая признаки [для] различения объектов и причины, именуемая мыслеразличающей (мано-виджняна), из коей возникает причина рождения плотского тела (таддхету-джа-шарирам).
———————————————————————————————————
1 Не связанных (а-винирмукта) — в китайских переводах частица «не» отсутствует.

Однако ни те [пять виджнян], ни эта [мановиджняна] не догадываются, что, взаимно обусловливая друг друга, они берут своё начало из приверженности к различению видящегося самому уму. Более того, при разделении воспринимаемых объектов они источают неразрывно связанные друг с другом признаки, наделяя [ими эти объекты].

(45) И как [виджняны] источают [признаки, не ведая этого], так даже пребывающие в самапатти йогины не постигают тонких проявлений васан. Йогины также полагают: «У достигшего самапатти прекращено [действие] виджнян». И непрекращённые, в силу неустранения семян васан, виджняны представляются в самапатти прекращёнными в силу прекращения чувственного восприятия объектов. Таково, Махамати, утончённое проявление действия Алая-виджняны, труднопостижимое для всех, кроме Татахагат и бодхисаттв, утвердившихся на уровне [Тахагат]. Трудно его постижение и для совершенствующихся в йоге шраваков, пратьекабудд, тиртхьев, даже достигших самадхи, обладающих особыми силами и мудростью-праджней.

Кроме познавших признаки уровней [совершенствования], обретших знание и мудрость-праджню, удостоверившихся на опыте в проницательном познании [108-ми] слов-понятий, преуспевших в возделывании безмерных благих корней Победителей, освободившихся от развившегося различения [всего,] видящегося самому уму, удалившихся и пребывающих в лесных или горных обителях, Махамати, совершенствующихся в йоге низшего, высшего или среднего уровня [— никому, кроме них,] недоступно осознание потока видящегося, различаемого самим умом, а также — удостоиться помазания в землях Победителей, обрести самообладание-ващиту, силы-бала, сверхзнание-абхиджню и переживание самадхи.

Сопровождаемые добрыми друзьями-Победителями, Махамати, способны превзойти ум и виджняну мышления, преодолеть различение внешнего мира, собственной природой коего является видящееся самому уму, и пересечь океан сансары, обусловливающими причинами коего являются действие, желание и неведение. Потому, Махамати, (46) йогинам надлежит совершенствоваться, сообщаясь с добрыми друзьями-Победителями.
———————————————————————————————————
1 Добрые друзья (кальяна-митра) — опытные наставники в практике.

После чего в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такие гатхи:

99. Как волны в океане, ветрами вздымаемые,
словно танцующие и не ведающие покоя,

100. так в потоке Алаи, возмущаемом непрерывно ветрами чувственного восприятия,
словно танцуя, являются волны разных виджнян.

101. Тёмно-синие, красные и иных цветов,
с солью, витыми раковинами, с сахаром и молоком,
с шафранными и иными плодами, цветами в сиянии луны или солнца

102. волны ни отличаются, ни не-отличаются [меж собою], зримые из океана.
Так же и семь виджнян связаны с читтой-умом.

103. Как изменения в океане являют собою множество волн,
так и в Алае возникают волнения, виджнянами именуемые.

104. Виджняны ума-читты, мышления-манаса [и прочие шесть]
различаются благодаря признакам,
[однако] у этой восьмёрки нет отличительных признаков,
и нет различаемого и различающего.

105. Как не существует различий меж океаном и волнами,
так и в уме не найти виджнян изменения.

106. Карма накапливается умом-читтой, разделяется мышлением-манасом,
различается виджняной [ума]. Пятёркой [виджнян] воображается видимый мир.

(47) 107. — [Согласно сказанному тобой,] тёмно-синими и разных других цветов
представляется людям виджняна [ума].
Зачем, Махамуни, ты говоришь о сходстве ума с волнами [океана]?

108. — Тёмно-синего, как и другие цветов, не существует в волнах,
и о появлении их как признаке читты-ума говорится [лишь] для невежд.

109. В нём их не обнаружить. Сам ум лишён схваченного-воспринятого.
Постигшим стать и познать-ухватить Истину — всё одно, что ухватить волны.

110. Виджняна представляется людям телом, имуществом и положеньем в пространстве
так же, как видится им движение-существование волн.

111. — Благодаря существованию волн, океан ясно предстаёт танцующим.
Почему же волненья Алаи не воспринимаются столь же [ясно]?

112. — В силу несовершенного разума невежд Алая уподобляется океану,
а происходящее в ней — движению волн, что даётся [лишь] для наглядности.

113. — Как солнце в равной мере восходит для людей возвышенных и униженных,
так и ты, мир озаряющий, являешь невеждам Истину.

(48) 114. Отчего же, достигнув проникновения в учения-дхармы, ты не возглашаешь Истину?
— Возглашаемое как Истина не является Истиною в уме.

115. Как в океане — волны, в зеркале — [отражения], [образы] — в сновидении
видятся одновременно, так же ум [воспринимает всё] в своей сфере.

116. [Но,] в силу несовершенства чувственного восприятия, происходит оно постепенно:
виджняна — распознаёт, а манас-мышление, далее, осмысляет,

117. [Так постепенно] пяти [виджнянам] предстаёт воспринимаемое,
Но в состоянии собранности1 нет никакой постепенности.
Как некий учитель живописи или его подмастерье,
———————————————————————————————————
1 Самахита, букв. «собирать или удерживать вместе», а также — «всецело сосредоточиться на чём-либо».

118. картину творя, к тем иль иным краскам-цветам прибегает, так и я наставляю.
[Суть] картины — не в красках-цветах, не в холсте и не в названии.

119. Для привлеченья вниманья существ к картине
на ней, согласно потребности, располагают цвета.
[Словесные] наставления уводят [от Истины], ибо она вне слов пребывает.

120. Достигнув проникновения в дхармы, я являю Истину1 йогинам.
Истина внутреннего постижения свободна от различённого и различения.
———————————————————————————————————
1 ... я являю Истину (таттвам дешеми), букв. «я указую на Истину».

121. Я наставляю [лишь] сыновей Победителя. Наставления эти не для невежд.
Как майя видится разнообразием, но не обнаруживается,

122. так наставления, данные разнообразно, в заблуждения вводят.
(49) Что одному — наставление, другому — не-наставление.

123. Как целитель даёт каждому из больных [верное] целебное средство,
так Пробуждённые говорят [всем] существам о просто уме.

124. Неведомо ни рассуждающим, ни шравакам
то, чему наставляют Защитники: сфера внутреннего постижения.

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Михаил_ (28.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Оттого обсуждать её нелепо, не определившись с той или иной школой, в которой она предстаёт/определяется такою или иною.


Есть ли хоть одна школа, которая бы утверждала непустотность Аленькой? Сергей Хос фанат независимой первоосновы. Примерно как дедушка Ленин фанат независимой материи, первоосновы субъективного опыта. И этернализм - распространённая болезнь руссо-буддисто независимо от школы. А цитаты - это хорошо. За цитатами легко скрыть свою несостоятельность как "знатока со стажем".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читта - это не атман.


В данном случае у нас с вами речь о как минимум мула-читте, или об индивидуальном потоке ума, или всеобщей основе, которая по достижении пробуждения трансформируется в (опять же индивидуальную) Дхармакаю.

Итак, мы выяснили, что он:
1. Индивидуальный, то есть самотождественный
2. Безначальный
3. неразрушимый, то есть бесконечный (сохраняет свое индивидуальное бытие и после окончательного пробуждения)
4. По своей природе суть ясность-и-осознавание (а согласно некоторым школам, так и вовсе изначально-пробужденнный, тогда как его ситуативная омраченность иллюзорна)
5. Истинносущий (дравья-сат)

Кажется, все классические характеристики Атмана налицо. Не хватает только свободы воли, но и это достаточно легко обосновать, просто не охота тему перегружать.
 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (25.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А цитаты - это хорошо. За цитатами легко скрыть свою несостоятельность как "знатока со стажем".


Не цитируя ничего аутентичного, подтверждающего ядрёно-личное имхо, взятое с ближайшего потолка, оный нецитирующий не способен скрыть своё искусство тасовать слова, ибо ничего иного касательно обсуждаемого предмета он явить не способен.

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Сергей Хос (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Индивидуальные потоки - это рождённое цеплянием. Понимаете? Пока видимо нет. Алая - не обусловлена цеплянием. Звенья виджняна и намарупа и так далее обуславливают джати, а джати их не обуславливает. Если Вы игнорируете пратитья-самутпаду, Вы превращаете буддизм в подобие ленинского учения о первооснове.
Не вынуждайте основателей читтаматры переворачиваться в гробу от Ваших извращений их учения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В данном случае у нас с вами речь о как минимум мула-читте, или об индивидуальном потоке ума, или всеобщей основе, которая по достижении пробуждения трансформируется в (опять же индивидуальную) Дхармакаю.
> 
> Итак, мы выяснили, что он:
> 1. Индивидуальный, то есть самотождественный
> 2. Безначальный
> 3. неразрушимый, то есть бесконечный (сохраняет свое индивидуальное бытие и после окончательного пробуждения)
> 4. По своей природе суть ясность-и-осознавание (а согласно некоторым школам, так и вовсе изначально-пробужденнный, тогда как его ситуативная омраченность иллюзорна)
> 5. Истинносущий (дравья-сат)
> 
> Кажется, все классические характеристики Атмана налицо. Не хватает только свободы воли, но и это достаточно легко обосновать, просто не охота тему перегружать.


Несамосущее и ненезависимое - неатман.
Анатман всё ж.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть ли хоть одна школа, которая бы утверждала непустотность Аленькой?


Конечно, очень многие школы утверждают, что всеобщая основа - это жентонг, то есть она пуста от другого (временных загрязнений), *но не от самой себя*.
А быть не пустым от себя - значит, быть самотождественным, или самосущим ))))
По-настоящему противоположной позиции придерживается, пожалуй, только гелуг.

В Уттаратантре говорится
Элемент [природы будды, дхату] пуст от любых привнесенных  [загрязнений],
Признаков , которыми можно было бы его определить.
Но от присущих ему (нераздельных с ним)  признаков,
Каковыми являются несравненные  [356] (высшие) дхармы, он не пуст.

Комментарий:
Будучи совершенно чистой по своей природе, сущность татхагаты не имеет в себе каких-либо причин для возникновения  клеш, которые следовало бы устранять. Она свободна от любых временных загрязнений, потому что такова ее природа. В нее нечего добавлять и из нее нечего изымать для ее очищения, поскольку по своей природе она нераздельна с дхармой полной чистоты. Поэтому сугатагарбха постигается как полностью отделенная и лишенная, [то есть] пустая от любых омрачений, которые были бы ей внутренне присущи. Но она не лишена и не отделена от непостижимых качеств состояния будды, превосходящих своим числом количество песчинок в Ганге. [От них] она не пуста.

При этом, как вы наверное помните, согласно Уттаратантре сущность татхагаты имманентно присуща всем живым существа, будучи основой их разума. И она не пуста в вышеуказанном смысле.

----------

Aion (25.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не цитируя ничего аутентичного, подтверждающего ядрёно-личное имхо, взятое с ближайшего потолка, оный нецитирующий не способен скрыть своё искусство тасовать слова, ибо ничего иного касательно обсуждаемого предмета он явить не способен.


Вы напрасно драматизируете отсутствие цитат. Дзен-учителя даже кидали в печку книжки, слишком затянувшие учеников своей научностью. Осознание - это не мнение, а устранение омрачений. Вы можете что-то цитировать, и остальные почитают, проставят спасибки, но если Вы сами заблуждаетесь, кто-то Вам может на это указать. И нет нужды делать драму из того, согласитесь Вы с таким указанием или нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Несамосущее и ненезависимое - неатман.
> Анатман всё ж.


От чего зависит ясность-и-осознавание?
Да ни от чего. Это просто присущие качества. Наоборот, все остальное зависит от них. 
В "Царе всетворящем", кстати, это очень подробно объясняется, как бодхичитта, понимаемая как свет разума, порождает видимость внешних миров, причем это происходит и у обычных существ. То есть все, что мы воспринимаем, имеет причиной нашу светимость-бодхичитту, она же сама не имеет причины своего возникновения.
Так даже так говорится (цитирую по памяти:

Если бы карма имела полную власть
Не существовало бы изначальной мудрости.

Это, кстати, обосновывает свободу воли.)))

----------

Aion (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Конечно, очень многие школы утверждают, что всеобщая основа - это жентонг, то есть она пуста от другого (временных загрязнений), *но не от самой себя*.
> А быть не пустым от себя - значит, быть самотождественным, или самосущим ))))
> По-настоящему противоположной позиции придерживается, пожалуй, только гелуг.
> 
> В Уттаратантре говорится
> Элемент [природы будды, дхату] пуст от любых привнесенных  [загрязнений],
> Признаков , которыми можно было бы его определить.
> Но от присущих ему (нераздельных с ним)  признаков,
> Каковыми являются несравненные  [356] (высшие) дхармы, он не пуст.
> ...


Сергей Хос, в комментарии сказано, что татхагата свободен от клеш. Непостижимые качества Будды в татхагате - это не качества существования, бхавы. Вы, как и многие здесь, считаете существование необусловленным, но в буддизме существование - зависимо. Это бхава (на санскрите - бытие), звено пратитья-самутпады, и бхава зависима от жажды и цепляния (и Алая в основе шести опор, контакта, чувств, жажды и цепляния).

Спросите Далай Ламу или любого учителя, является ли татхагата атманом. За столько лет сражений за атман Вы могли бы попробовать обзавестись убийственной цитатой от какого-нибудь уважаемого буддиста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> От чего зависит ясность-и-осознавание?
> Да ни от чего. Это просто присущие качества. Наоборот, все остальное зависит от них. 
> В "Царе всетворящем", кстати, это очень подробно объясняется, как бодхичитта, понимаемая как свет разума, порождает видимость внешних миров, причем это происходит и у обычных существ. То есть все, что мы воспринимаем, имеет причиной нашу светимость-бодхичитту, она же сама не имеет причины своего возникновения.
> Так даже так говорится (цитирую по памяти:
> 
> Если бы карма имела полную власть
> Не существовало бы изначальной мудрости.
> 
> Это, кстати, обосновывает свободу воли.)))


Ум не существует вне существа как совокупности потока и умственного и материального.

Ясность и осознавание зависисят от ясно осознаваемого. 
Это взаимозависимо по типу зависимости - когда есть одно есть и другое.
Вне осознаваемого нет и осознавания. Это нельзя обособить, а атман типа обособленное (по крайней мере атманисты стремятся обособить способность знать от познаваемого и акта познания, называя эту способность атман). А вот мулачитта от читта не обособишь, как не обособишь природу тела от тела, так и природу ума не обособишь от ума, а ум от потока существа.

(п.с. цитатами что угодно можно доказать или опровергнуть, особенно имея соответсвующее мастерство цитирования и жонглирования возможными вариантами перевода. на текст нормально можно опереться только если он совместно изучался в русле одной традиции и понимания )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы напрасно драматизируете отсутствие цитат. Дзен-учителя даже кидали в печку книжки, слишком затянувшие учеников своей научностью. Осознание - это не мнение, а устранение омрачений. Вы можете что-то цитировать, и остальные почитают, проставят спасибки, но если Вы сами заблуждаетесь, кто-то Вам может на это указать. И нет нужды делать драму из того, согласитесь Вы с таким указанием или нет.


Не будь цитат, т.е. аутентичных источников, откуда бы всякий нечитатель узнал вообще об учителях и Дхарме?
Это -- указание, даже если кто-то с ним несогласен или нет. : )
И -- будет, потому как плодите/провоцируете оффтоп... (И это -- тоже указание.)

----------

Aion (25.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спросите Далай Ламу или любого учителя, является ли татхагата атманом. За столько лет сражений за атман Вы могли бы попробовать обзавестись убийственной цитатой от какого-нибудь уважаемого буддиста.


Конечно, никто не скажет, это табу )))
Но я привожу содержательное описание, причем беру его не из головы, а из канонических текстов и шастр. И спрашиваю: чем это отличается от Атмана? Вы не можете ответить на этот вопрос.
А между тем ответ прост.
Опровергая Атман, буддийские мыслители имели в виду две вещи:
1. Атман как самость Ишвары (причем все прочие атманы были его аспектами)
2. Атман как сат-кая-дришти, то есть воззрение о том, что "разрушающееся собрание скандх", или по-просту то, как мы себя знаем в этом воплощении, имеет абсолютный статус. такой атман, например, у христиан; он считают, что индивидуальная душа имеет вечное бытие именно так, как они себя мыслят в этом рождении (только без тела).
(можно сюда еще добавить самость феноменов, но это просто субъект-объектное восприятие, к нашей теме не относится)

То же, о чем я говорю как об атмане здесь - об этом и Будда говорил в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре, называя эту сущность Махаатманом.
Я уже когда-то приводил цитаты оттуда, щас неохота рыться.
Так что все кошерно. ))))

----------

Aion (25.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Юй Кан, никто Ваше цитирование не осуждает. Цитируйте больше. Люди узнают больше о Дхарме. Но если человек считает Алая-виджняну атманом, это его омрачение без всяких цитат, сколько бы он сам ни цитировал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Юй Кан, никто Ваше цитирование не осуждает. Цитируйте больше. Люди узнают больше о Дхарме. Но если человек считает Алая-виджняну атманом, это его омрачение без всяких цитат, сколько бы он сам ни цитировал.


Ну тогда извольте, вот вам свидетельство из Махапаринирвана-сутры. Прям от самого Будды, можно сказать))):

===============
Non-Self is Samsara, the Self is the Tathagata; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure in this manner.

*Безсамостность [актуальна для] сансары, Самость есть Татхагата; непостоянство [актуально для] шравак и пратьекабудд, Постоянство есть Дхармакая Татхагат; страдательность [актуальна для] тиртиков, Блаженство есть Нирвана; нечистое – это все составные (обусловленные) дхармы, Чистое – это подлинная Дхарма, которой владеют Будды и Бодхисаттвы.*

These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self, just as when the prince tells his various ministers that there is no such sword in his treasury. Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature]. This manner of Buddha-dhatu is shown in the Buddha-Dharma with the example of the real sword.

*Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды).*


If "[there is]" no Self, who upholds the precepts and who violates "[them]"? I, the Buddha, said: "I have never said that all beings do not have the Self; I have always said that all beings have the Buddha-Nature. Is not the Buddha-Nature the Self? Thus, I have never spoken of "not-is". All beings do not see the Buddha-Nature. Hence, "[for them there is]" the non-Eternal, non-Self, non-Bliss, and non-Purity. Such are the views of "not-is". Then, all the Brahmacarins, on hearing that the Buddha-Nature is the Self, aspired to the unsurpassed Bodhi "[Enlightenment]" mind, and then, renouncing the world, practised the way of Bodhi.

*Если нет самости, кто же хранит обеты, и кто нарушает их? Я, Будда, рек: "Я никогда не говорил, что существа не имеют Самости. Но я говорил, что у всех существ есть Природа Будды. Разве Природа Будды - это не Самость? Я никогда не проповедовал "нет-ность" Но существа не видят Природу Будды, поэтому [для них существует] не-Вечное, не-Блаженство, не-Чистота. Вот это и есть воззрение "нет-ности". А все, следующие чистому житию, услышав, что Природа Будды и есть Самость, устремляются к непревзойденному Пробуждению, и, отвергув мир, вступают на путь Бодхи"*

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый    @*Сергей Хос*  , а что скажете о атмане обособленном от читта ?
О индуисском атмане, который и ни тело и ни ум, и Сам-по-Себе.

Существует такое ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемый    @*Сергей Хос*  , а что скажете о атмане обособленном от читта ?
> О индуисском атмане, который и ни тело и ни ум, и Сам-по-Себе.
> Существует такое ?


Да, верно, это тоже отрицается. Буддийские критики говорили, что в индуистских школах он мыслился как субстанциональный предмет, "размером с сустав пальца" или типа того. Это похоже на христианскую душу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, верно, это тоже отрицается. Буддийские критики говорили, что в индуистских школах он мыслился как субстанциональный предмет, "размером с сустав пальца" или типа того. Это похоже на христианскую душу.


Та даже если и безразмерный.
Уже у вайшешиков атманы безграничны как пространство, не говоря уже о остальных даршанах.
"размером с сустав пальца" - это так, народное пураническое.

Смысл  атмана в том, что это Знающий\Переживающий\Вкушающий\Наблюдатель отличный от ума. И может существовать Самосущно. 
Именно это и есть - Сам.
(точнее мыто как буддисты знаем, что такого - нет ))) хоть изначальная способность ума знать - в буддизме не отрицается(хотя некоторые  этого не знают и отрицают ))) )

----------


## Монферран

> Конечно, никто не скажет, это табу )))
> Но я привожу содержательное описание, причем беру его не из головы, а из канонических текстов и шастр. И спрашиваю: чем это отличается от Атмана? Вы не можете ответить на этот вопрос.
> А между тем ответ прост.
> Опровергая Атман, буддийские мыслители имели в виду две вещи:
> 1. Атман как самость Ишвары (причем все прочие атманы были его аспектами)
> 2. Атман как сат-кая-дришти, то есть воззрение о том, что "разрушающееся собрание скандх", или по-просту то, как мы себя знаем в этом воплощении, имеет абсолютный статус. такой атман, например, у христиан; он считают, что индивидуальная душа имеет вечное бытие именно так, как они себя мыслят в этом рождении (только без тела).
> (можно сюда еще добавить самость феноменов, но это просто субъект-объектное восприятие, к нашей теме не относится)
> 
> То же, о чем я говорю как об атмане здесь - об этом и Будда говорил в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре, называя эту сущность Махаатманом.
> ...


Вы объяснений не желаете слушать. Вам и без меня уже говорили много раз, почему Вы заблуждаетесь.
Ваши два пункта высосаны из пальца, и Махапаринирвана их не подтверждает.
Буддийские мыслители отвергали вообще любой атман.
Махаатман махапаринирваны уже обсуждали, но Вы же талдычите своё, а именно, что каждый поток представляет из себя атман, и якобы Далай Лама это подтвердил.
Вы путаетесь в показаниях, то прибегаете к читтаматре, то ещё к чему-то, а в итоге просто перевираете всё, и Далай Ламу в том числе.
Если Далай Лама скажет: ребята, Вы все неверно понимали, атман в буддизме есть, Махапаринирвана природу Будды назвала атманом, тогда это будет весомо, но тоже будет отвергнуто, ибо простой монах может заблуждаться.
Видно же из цитаты, что нет характерного признака атмана - обладания. Природа Будды ничем не обладает. Вся самсара - это то, как проявляется природа Будды, которая не зависит от самсары. Тезис Нагарджуны о тождестве самсары и нирваны остаётся в силе и здесь.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Махаатман махапаринирваны уже обсуждали, но Вы же талдычите своё, а именно, что каждый поток представляет из себя атман, и якобы Далай Лама это подтвердил.


1. Каждый поток ума индивидуален и представляет собой природу будды, причем присущ имманентно каждому непросветленному живому существу, будучи основой его когнитивных способностей. Об этом прямо говорится в Уттаратантре и это подтверждают учителя.
2. В сутре сказано:
Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды)*.

Вывод из этих двух пунктов: природа будды есть подлинная самость каждого существа.
В чем тут ошибка? В том, что у вас шоры и вы не желаете видеть очевидное, потому что привыкли к мысли, что "в буддизме Атмана нет и быть не может"?
А он, тем не менее, нашелся. Будда в сутре говорит об этом прямым текстом. Там еще много таких мест ))))

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> 1. Каждый поток ума индивидуален и представляет собой природу будды, причем присущ имманентно каждому непросветленному живому существу, будучи основой его когнитивных способностей. Об этом прямо говорится в Уттаратантре и это подтверждают учителя.
> 2. В сутре сказано:
> Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды)*.
> 
> В чем же моя ошибка? В том, что у вас шоры и вы не желаете видеть очевидное, потому что привыкли к мысли, что "в буддизме Атмана нет и быть не может"?
> А он, тем не менее, нашелся. Будда в сутре говорит об этом прямым текстом. Там еще много таких мест ))))


Потоки ума индивидуальны, а природа охватывает их все. Природа - это не индивидуальность, а универсальность. Потоки подобны фрагментам рыболовной сети, а природа охватывает всю сеть. Прогнозы погоды могут быть индивидуальны в разных местах планеты, а метеорология охватывает их все.

Когда Вам это говоришь, Вы вновь и вновь прибегаете к цитате Намкая Норбу о неслиянии потоков. Это неразумно.  :Smilie:  О слиянии глупо говорить, возражать, если его не подразумевают.

Теперь о подлинной самости. Если есть где-либо утверждение, что самсара отличается от нирваны (то есть если не признаётся тезис Нагарджуны, не признаётся пустота всех явлений как в Сутре Сердца), тогда в паринирване в том утверждении допускают некий остаток. Он и будет искомым атманом, первоосновой непустой.

Есть нерождённое, то, что обнаруживается при прекращении цепляния. Есть глаз мудрости. Но это не более, чем метафора. Это не субстанция. Всё мнимое субстанциональное рождается и только в пределах джати-джарамараны.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потоки ума индивидуальны, а природа охватывает их все. Природа - это не индивидуальность, а универсальность. Потоки подобны фрагментам рыболовной сети, а природа охватывает всю сеть. Прогнозы погоды могут быть индивидуальны в разных местах планеты, а метеорология охватывает их все.
> 
> .


Природа ума - существует ли вне индивидуальных умов ?

----------


## Монферран

> Природа ума - существует ли вне индивидуальных умов ?


Существование - это бхава, звено ПС. Бхава обусловлена. Природа ума охватывает все 12 звеньев. То есть природа ума - это то, как возникает зависимое существование и страдание из-за него. Владимир Николаевич, Вам ни о чём не сказало упоминание ПС Нагарджуной с первых же слов МК?  :Wink: 

Индивидуальные потоки не имеют первого момента, но они рождены цеплянием.  :Smilie: 
Почему это так, уже объяснялось недавно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Существование - это бхава, звено ПС. Бхава обусловлена. Природа ума охватывает все 12 звеньев. То есть природа ума - это то, как возникает зависимое существование и страдание из-за него. Владимир Николаевич, Вам ни о чём не сказало упоминание ПС Нагарджуной с первых же слов МК?


Не нравится слово - существование ? (и причём бхава ?. ну перевел ктото_ бхава_ как _существование_ (или откуда Вы _это-бхава_ взяли )) Подругому можно вопрос построить:

*Есть ли природа ума вне индивидуальных умов ?*

Суть вопроса таже.

(ну а это трактовка Ваша:   _То есть природа ума -  это то, как возникает зависимое существование и страдание из-за него._  - вообще из пальца высосана, ктото попутал _татхата_ и _татхагата_, а затем _татхагата_ и _татхагата гарбха_, а Вы это повторяете )

----------


## Монферран

Владимир Николаевич, Вы зациклены на есть или нет. В Алая виджняне нет ничего индивидуального кроме признаков. Это основа для того, чтобы песчинки-дхармы (или огуречные семена, как здесь приводили пример) сформировали структуры в виде опор, контакта, чувства и т.д., и только при условии жажды, цепляния и бхавы проявляются индивидуальные потоки - в джати. В джати они рождены, а до джати - только основа для них в виде разрозненных дхарм-признаков. Природа ума - это то, как из неведения появляются побуждения, благодаря которым осознаются признаки... При этих условиях ничего индивидуального не рождено. Выходите за рамки рождения и смерти, досточтимый Владимир Николаевич, это и есть настоящее буддство, доложу я Вам.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый Монферран - алая виджняна это индивидуально.
Ум - индивидуально.
Природа ума (оно же природа будды (оно же джняна (изначальное осознавание (способность знать)))) - индивидуально.

Нет природы ума(природы будды) вне ума.
И нет какогото ума вне индивидуальных потоков умов существ.

(а если бы такое самосущее было, то имя ему дано индусами, это был бы ни кто иной, как Сам  - атман дорогой)

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Сергей Хос (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потоки ума индивидуальны, а природа охватывает их все. Природа - это не индивидуальность, а универсальность. Потоки подобны фрагментам рыболовной сети, а природа охватывает всю сеть. Прогнозы погоды могут быть индивидуальны в разных местах планеты, а метеорология охватывает их все.


Про универсальность - это фантазии. Ваши, или Вонг Сонга (что вероятнее). В буддизме нет такого
Универсальность лишь в том, что потоки не имеют собственного признака, позволяющего отличить один от другого; изначальный ум каждого существа в равной мере только-ясность-и-осознавание, но это не лишает их индивидуальности. Нет общего универсального "ума-для-всех", и Намкай Норбу это подчеркивает.





> О слиянии глупо говорить, возражать, если его не подразумевают.


В таком случае причем тут универсальность, о которой вы говорили? что это за универсальность?




> Теперь о подлинной самости. Если есть где-либо утверждение, что самсара отличается от нирваны (то есть если не признаётся тезис Нагарджуны, не признаётся пустота всех явлений как в Сутре Сердца), тогда в паринирване в том утверждении допускают некий остаток. Он и будет искомым атманом, первоосновой непустой.


Сансара и нирвана иллюзорны и в этом смысле тождественны, а дхармадхату - реальна.
В Уттаратантре это сравнивается с реальной луной на небе и ее множественными отражениями в сосудах с водой на земле.




> Это не субстанция. Всё мнимое субстанциональное рождается и только в пределах джати-джарамараны.


А я и не говорю, что дхармадхату - субстанция. Онтологический статус вовсе не обязательно подразумевает субстанциональность как вещественность. для этого вполне достаточно ее самотождественности и неуничтожимости, а они ясно постулированы в каноне. ))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Уважаемый Монферран - алая виджняна это индивидуально.
> Ум - индивидуально.
> Природа ума (оно же природа будды (оно же джняна (изначальное осознавание (способность знать)))) - индивидуально.
> 
> Нет природы ума(природы будды) вне ума.
> И нет какогото ума вне индивидуальных потоков умов существ.
> 
> (а если бы такое самосущее было, то имя ему дано индусами, это был бы ни кто иной, как Сам  - атман дорогой)


Нет, Вы ошибаетесь. Для моего ума и Вашего ума не нужны разные природы Будды. Природа одна. Более того, обозначения ваши мои - это дань конвенциальной истине. В таковости нет никаких индивидуальных умов без условий их возникновения (вот та паринишпана, что здесь упоминалась). Вы с Сергеем слишком привязаны к индивидуальному существованию. Просто не исследовали таковость на практике, а не по цитатам. Вы вполне в состоянии заметить состояние, когда нет ничего индивидуального, до всяческих побуждений (санскара).

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Про универсальность - это фантазии. Ваши, или Вонг Сонга (что вероятнее). В буддизме нет такого
> Универсальность лишь в том, что потоки не имеют собственного признака, позволяющего отличить один от другого; изначальный ум каждого существа в равной мере только-ясность-и-осознавание, но это не лишает их индивидуальности. Нет общего универсального "ума-для-всех", и Намкай Норбу это подчеркивает.


Ну конечно, опять Намкай Норбу. Конечно, нет никакого общего ума. Он прав. А Вы не слушаете, что Вам говорят не об общем уме, а об универсальной природе. Ну хотя бы Татхата одна, а?





> В таком случае причем тут универсальность, о которой вы говорили? что это за универсальность?


ПС.




> Сансара и нирвана иллюзорны и в этом смысле тождественны, а дхармадхату - реальна.
> В Уттаратантре это сравнивается с реальной луной на небе и ее множественными отражениями в сосудах с водой на земле.


Обычная метафора таковости.




> А я и не говорю, что дхармадхату - субстанция. Онтологический статус вовсе не обязательно подразумевает субстанциональность как вещественность. для этого вполне достаточно ее самотождественности и неуничтожимости, а они ясно постулированы в каноне. ))))


Замечательно.

Онтоло́гия (новолат. ontologia от др.-греч. ὄν, род. п. ὄντος — сущее, то, что существует + λόγος — учение, наука) — учение о сущем[1]; учение о бытии как таковом; раздел философии, изучающий фундаментальные принципы бытия, его наиболее общие сущности и категории[2], структуру и закономерности[3]. Философское учение об общих категориях и закономерностях бытия, существующее в единстве с теорией познания и логикой[4].

Это всё о бхаве, друг мой, а бхава - звено ПС.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто не исследовали таковость на практике, а не по цитатам.


Ааа, вот оно что: на практике, оказывается, он исследовал. 
А я-то думаю, откуда такие понты.
Вы на какой уже бхуми, товарисчь? ))

----------


## Монферран

> Ааа, вот оно что: на практике, оказывается, он исследовал. 
> А я-то думаю, откуда такие понты.
> Вы на какой уже бхуми, товарисчь? ))


Рассмотрите этот дискомфорт ума. Откуда он возник. Не торопитесь объявлять ум своим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, Вы ошибаетесь. Для моего ума и Вашего ума не нужны разные природы Будды. Природа одна. Более того, обозначения ваши мои - это дань конвенциальной истине. В таковости нет никаких индивидуальных умов без условий их возникновения (вот та паринишпана, что здесь упоминалась). Вы с Сергеем слишком привязаны к индивидуальному существованию. Просто не исследовали таковость на практике, а не по цитатам. Вы вполне в состоянии заметить состояние, когда нет ничего индивидуального, до всяческих побуждений (санскара).


Природа ума, Вашего ли, моего ли, Будды ли, или когото другого - одинакова. Именно одинакова, а не то что одна. Так напр. близнецы одинаковы - но это не один близнец. И вот если рассмотреть близнецов, то они и одинаковы и индивидуальны, так и с природой ума присущей каждому уму каждого потока существа и не самосущей вне умов. 
То что потоки умов - индивидуальны, это изначально и нерождённо, это не то что когдато возникло (а с древней позиции индийского академического\махавихарского буддизма - это и не исчезает и не исчезнет). 

Таковость - это то как есть. Причём татхата разная, что у руп, что у читт, что рупа что читта есть носители собственных присущим лишь им признаков. Говоря же о природе ума, имеется ввиду лишь татхата читт - способность знать и формировать знаваемое ("свет" и "ясность") плюс "внутреннее" вмещающее охватывающее и пронизывающее это умственное безформенность\пространство ("вместилище\сокровищница").
И это я даже Махаяны не касаюсь, это основополагающий буддизм  первого поворота. У Вас в самой основе воззрений ошибка, и уже это окрашиват всё остальное: начиная от предвзятости в понимании пс и до шуньяты ( и всё это начиная с лекции первого поворота, давалось Буддой не простонароду селян и горожан, а аудитории образованнейших(тем образованием) шраман и брахманам таким как Каунтилья и  Шарипутра(прекрасно ориентирующихся во всех тонкостях древнеиндийских научных понятий, методологиях исследований и специальных оборотах речи), а также плюс к образованию  ещё и мастерам майтри(каруны, мудиты и упекши) как Субхути и арья бодхисаттвы махасаттвы).

----------


## Монферран

Владимир Николаевич, Вы считаете, что природа должна быть _чья-то_. Это заблуждение. Вы привязаны к "моё", "не моё". Совокупности цепляния рождаются в джати, и только здесь появляется это "моё", рождённое. 
А природа ума охватывает не только джати и джарамарану. Рассмотрите условия джати. 

Для Вас, как и для Сергея, коль скоро для оппонента ПС универсальна - стало быть оппонент хочет навязать общую природу для всех. Но природа - это не чьё-то, даже всех. Принадлежность - это то, что чуждо пустотной таковости. Одно принадлежит другому только в омрачённом цеплянием уме. В бытовой реальности принадлежность как указатель действует.

ПС - это природа не существ, а природа того, как всё возникает и прекращается, являясь зависимым. И когда совокупности цепляния рождены, среди них есть рупа, читта, четасики, нирвана - не кого-чего -существ, а то, как надо видеть существа. 

Для справки:

Затем, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что не наличествует, так что не возникает рождение? С прекращением чего происходит прекращение рождения?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне: «Когда нет существования, то рождение не возникает. С прекращением существования происходит прекращение рождения».
Затем, монахи, мысль пришла ко мне: «Что не наличествует, так что не возникает существование? С прекращением чего происходит прекращение существования?» И тогда, монахи, через тщательно [направленное] внимание, постижение посредством мудрости возникло во мне: «Когда нет цепляния, то cуществования не возникает. С прекращением цепляния происходит прекращение cуществования».

----------

Won Soeng (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "русские цветные слова" .


Не говорил Будда того что Вы читаете.
Нет там слова: существование.

Вы цепляетесь к русским словам, к современному контексту мышления и понятий. Пытаетесь построить буддизм по переводам текстов, вместо того чтоб изучать буддизм изнутри буддийского мировоззрения начиная с азов (изучать то что в этих текстах говориться (ну раз Вы сутты цитируете, то Вам наверно это нужно, хоть в подписи и стоит Дзен)), изучаете понимание переводчика.  И самый прикол, что потом  же при случае и с этим переводчиком  будете спорить и доказывать ему что лучше его поняли его же понимание  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Нет там слова: существование.


भव bhava

всё хорошо, Владимир Николаевич: 

http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/

bhava - бытие bhavati - становиться





> изучаете понимание переводчика


Дело не в понимании, а в осознании. Понимание должно быть следствием осознания. Вы так рассуждаете, будто только Вам доступна истина об уме, да она ещё и заключается в понимании. Будда сначала осознал, а потом понял, так и дай бог каждому  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> В данном случае у нас с вами речь о как минимум мула-читте, или об индивидуальном потоке ума, или всеобщей основе, которая по достижении пробуждения трансформируется в (опять же индивидуальную) Дхармакаю.
> 
> Итак, мы выяснили, что он:
> 1. Индивидуальный, то есть самотождественный
> 2. Безначальный
> 3. неразрушимый, то есть бесконечный (сохраняет свое индивидуальное бытие и после окончательного пробуждения)
> 4. По своей природе суть ясность-и-осознавание (а согласно некоторым школам, так и вовсе изначально-пробужденнный, тогда как его ситуативная омраченность иллюзорна)
> 5. Истинносущий (дравья-сат)
> 
> Кажется, все классические характеристики Атмана налицо. Не хватает только свободы воли, но и это достаточно легко обосновать, просто не охота тему перегружать.


Индивидуальность, вечность и прочие характеристики татхагатагарбхи это не тоже самое, как воспринимают эти характеристики омраченные люди. Не просто так постоянство татхагатагарбхи называется истинным постоянством - это надо исследовать, омраченный ум тут не уловит суть. 
Сравнивать это с воззрением об атмане вообще неуместно, это было бы игнорированием всего учения Будды.

----------


## Михаил_

> Нет общего универсального "ума-для-всех", и Намкай Норбу это подчеркивает.


Но, и четкой фиксированной границы индивидуальности тоже нет, где закончилась "одна" личность и началась "другая".
Если вы просите других людей что-то отбросить, вы тоже можете что-то отбросить, чтобы начать диалог )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сравнивать это с воззрением об атмане вообще неуместно, это было бы игнорированием всего учения Будды.


Не всего учения, а учений Первого и Второго поворотов. В Третьем как раз проповедан особый буддийский Маха-атман, каковым является изначальный ум.
Это тема затрагивается в  Сутре белого лотоса, об этом же говорится в знаменитом Кунжед гьялпо, но особенно ясно это высказано Буддой в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре, цитаты оттуда сам выше.
По сути, об этом же и Уттаратантра. И даже в Манджушринамасамгити упоминается Маха-атман в таком же значении.

----------

Aion (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Алексей А., у Вас, конечно, опыта побольше буддет, но Ваши доводы самоотрицающие. Если Сергей Хос считает, что татхагата - это атман, то кто сказал, что он более омрачен, чем Вы, и не в праве судить, а Вы в праве? Он неомрачённо видит, априори. Априори, все неомрачены, пока не показано обратного.  :Smilie: 

Но Сергей Хос уже не первый раз сыплет россыпь цитат, одних и тех же, ничего нового, создавая видимость дискуссии: типа, а что на это скажете, а вот ещё на это, и здесь ещё неизвестно, что вы не профан - в таком духе, не желая рассматривать аргумент оппонента корректно, как будто его не понял. А в сухом остатке оказывается, что всего лишь Махапаринирвана сутра кошерность атмана видите ли оправдывает.

Индивидуальность дхармакаи доказывается Сергеем всегда одной и той же цитатой Намкая Норбу о неслиянии потоков воедино. Но никто никогда не утверждал о слиянии разных потоков, кроме адвайтистов. В представлении Сергея индивидуальный поток течет- течет и притекает к дверям трансформации в дхармакаю. Это такой естественный приз в конце течения. Это всего лишь превратное понимание того, как возникают потоки моментов в звене джати, в совокупностях цепляния, в виджняна-упадана-скандхе. Всё дело именно в игнорировании ПС. Условия до джати (авидья- - - бхава) обуславливают возникновение индивидуальных побуждений, санскар, и также индивидуальных актов чувственного оценивания контакта, и также индивидуального становления вследствие цепляния. И все эти индивидуальности не относятся к конкретному потоку. Только индивидуальная жизнь в теле, в звеньях джати джарамарана относится к индивидуальному потоку. Потоки рождаются и не выходят за рамки джати и джарамараны - вот это заметить и понять этерналисту затруднительно.

----------


## Алексей А

> Не всего учения, а учений Первого и Второго поворотов. В Третьем как раз проповедан особый буддийский Маха-атман, каковым является изначальный ум.
> Это тема затрагивается в  Сутре белого лотоса, об этом же говорится в знаменитом Кунжед гьялпо, но особенно ясно это высказано Буддой в Махаяна-махапаринирвана-сутре, цитаты оттуда сам выше.
> По сути, об этом же и Уттаратантра. И даже в Манджушринамасамгити упоминается Маха-атман в таком же значении.


Именно всего учения. Все, что вы цитировали по этой теме, видел. Это относительное описание реальности с точки зрения наивысшего пробуждения, оно не имеет отношения к примитивному омраченному пониманию вечности и самости.

Да и вообще учение о татхагатагарбхе дано как упайя для конкретных учеников с конкретными проблемами в воззрении (привязанность к непостоянству, бессамостности и прочему), что и описано в самих текстах (Ланкаватаре и Уттаратантре точно, в остальных возможно тоже есть, не читал), принимать эти слова (о постоянстве и прочем) за чистую монету было бы наивно. Учитывая, что большинство более склонно к привязанности к постоянству и самости, это учение в неправильной интерпретации может усугубить эти привязанности - ваши теории об буддийском "атмане", как пример.

----------

Won Soeng (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Именно всего учения. Все, что вы цитировали по этой теме, видел. Это относительное описание реальности с точки зрения наивысшего пробуждения, оно не имеет отношения к примитивному омраченному пониманию вечности и самости.


А из чего следует, что я предлагаю примитивное омраченное понимание вечности и самости? В Махапаринирване ясно сказано, как надо это понимать. Там говорится, что учения о бессамостности (Первого и Второго поворотов) были даны для устранения клеш и примитивной атмаграхи, свойственной "простакам". А Махаатман, проповеданный в Третьем повороте - это как раз, да, как вы и говорите, "описание высшей реальности  с точки зрения пробуждения", буддийская онтология. Оно относительно как всякое описание в словах, но может вести к правильному пониманию, просто не надо накладывать табу на слово "атман" и говорить, что "такого в буддизме быть не может". Это глупо и неверно.




> Да и вообще учение о татхагатагарбхе дано как упайя для конкретных учеников с конкретными проблемами в воззрении


Это позиция не всего буддизма, а школы гелуг, если говорить о тибетском буддизме, - считать учения Второго поворота нитартхой, а Третьего - нейартхой. В других школах, и особенно в ньингма - наоборот.

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Александр С (28.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> Алексей А., у Вас, конечно, опыта побольше буддет, но Ваши доводы самоотрицающие. Если Сергей Хос считает, что татхагата - это атман, то кто сказал, что он более омрачен, чем Вы, и не в праве судить, а Вы в праве? Он неомрачённо видит, априори. Априори, все неомрачены, пока не показано обратного.


Сравнение постоянства для омраченного ума и постоянства из сутр третьего поворота мне кажется ошибкой. Естественно я могу быть не прав, просто выражаю свое понимание.

Как сказал Хуэй Нэн своему ученику Чжи Че : "Природа Будды непостоянна, все дхармы и ум постоянны", когда объяснял ему смысл Махапаринирвана сутры. Чжи Че тоже неправильно понял постоянство и непостоянство, изложенные в этой сутре. Ни постоянство, ни непостоянство не имеют отношения к правильному видению.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> Это позиция не всего буддизма, а школы гелуг, если говорить о тибетском буддизме, - считать учения Второго поворота нитартхой, а Третьего - нейартхой. В других школах, и особенно в ньингма - наоборот.


Причем тут гелуг, если это написано в исходных текстах.

Уттаратантра
158. (Об обладании татхагатагарбхой) изрекли для того, чтобы [существа]
могли избавиться от пяти скверн: малодушия, презрения, ложных представлений, недооценки истинных достоинств и чрезмерного себялюбия.
(далее подробное объяснение)

Правильное постижение шуньяты или пратитьясамутпады не приведет к этим сквернам, это ошибки конкретных учеников.

Ланкаватара
Татхагаты, являющиеся архатами и совершеннопробуждёнными, *для избавления невежд от страха, [вызываемого у них] словом «бессамостность»,* прямым указанием на Татхагата-гарбху наставляют о сфере неразличения и безóбразности.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> А из чего следует, что я предлагаю примитивное омраченное понимание вечности и самости?


Сложилось такое мнение на основе многих ваших высказываний. Если я не прав, хорошо.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Сравнение постоянства для омраченного ума и постоянства из сутр третьего поворота мне кажется ошибкой. Естественно я могу быть не прав, просто выражаю свое понимание.
> 
> Как сказал Хуэй Нэн своему ученику Чжи Че : "Природа Будды непостоянна, все дхармы и ум постоянны", когда объяснял ему смысл Махапаринирвана сутры. Чжи Че тоже неправильно понял постоянство и непостоянство, изложенные в этой сутре. Ни постоянство, ни непостоянство не имеют отношения к правильному видению.


Ну, в принципе, Вы разъяснили затем подробнее. И это находит, так скать, отклик в моей пустотной душе. Кажется, там была Чжи Че (У Цзиньцан) с вопросами о махапаринирване, но о постоянстве разговор с Чжи Дао.  Ошибся, Вы верно сказали. Спасибо, что обратили внимание на это. Я совсем забыл о этой истории.

----------


## Won Soeng

Природа универсалия в том смысле, что это не нечто, что может быть одним или множеством. 

Например соленость. Этот признак распознается или не распознается в разных актах, но эти акты не владеют соленостью, не обладают ей.
Ну да, это бывает трудно понять, каждый ученик однажды прозревает, а до этого строит разные гипотезы хоть годами, хоть десятилетиями. Когда уже понятно - удивляет непонимание такого простого понятия, которое совершенно на поверхности и оно настолько тривиально, что всякие сложности тут же отметаются. Когда это уже понятно, тексты вдруг проясняются и становятся так же тривиальными. 

Когда этот простой принцип прояснился, сразу становится видно, кому принцип ясен, а кто загоняется с текстами, никак не понимая - о чем это сказано. 

Монферран молодец, прояснил для себя один из важнейших принципов. Сергей Хос так и не может этого уяснить поэтому моделирует умозрительные модели, которых никогда не сможет обнаружить. Непонимание разницы между явлением и природой явлений - та еще заморочка. Пока не прояснилось отношение явления и природы явления нет ни малейшего шанса увидеть, что Дхарма - это применимое здесь и сейчас знание.
Поэтому Сергей Хос так раздражается, что кто-то утверждает об опытном прозрении и задает вопросы о бхуми. То есть для него это не практический вопрос, а мистический. Как-то где-то когда-то с кем-то, но не с нами.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Мне кажется, критерии реального достойны аккуратного и подробного освещения. Я знаю лишь по вершкам. Часто же всё упирается в это - существует - не существует. Аргументы этернализма: существа - есть, и не говорите нам, что их нет, позорные нигилисты. Понятно, что речь о крайностях, но вот критерии реального (всё - реально, или всё - зыбко и непостоянно) можно и обсудить где-то отдельно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сложилось такое мнение на основе многих ваших высказываний. Если я не прав, хорошо.


А по поводу нитартхи и нейартхи, то есть о соотношении проповеди строгой бессамостности Второго поворота и высшей самости Третьего приведу вам цитату из все той же Махапаринирваны (в переводе вашего покорного слуги))). Гляньте, если хватит терпения прочитать.
Правда, в гелуг даже Сутру окончательного разъяснения замысла, которая по самому своему названию относится к сутрам окончательного смысла, занесли в нитартху. Этому даже посвящена работа Цонкапы "Сущность красноречия". Действительно, нуно иметь изрядное красноречие, чтоб обосновать такое ))
============
О сын благородных, вот чему это подобно. Представь, что у кормящей женщины заболел ребенок, и она, обеспокоенная, позвала врача. Врач сделал для ребенка трехкомпонентное лекарство из масла, молока и сахара, и сказал матери:
«Давай ребенку это лекарство, но пока оно не переварится, он не должен пить твое молоко». [352] Тогда мать смазала свои сосцы желчью, чтобы ребенок не пил молока. А ребенку сказала, что грудь стала ядовита, и поэтому ее нельзя сосать. Младенец, проголодавшись, попробовав взять грудь, но не смог сосать от горечи.
Когда же лекарство переварилось, мать омыла грудь водой и позвала ребенка, сказав: «Теперь бери грудь и соси». Но младенец, даже мучимый голодом, не пошел на ее зов, потому что помнил о горечи.
Тогда мать сказала ему: «Ты принимал лекарство, и пока оно не растворилось, тебе нельзя было пить молоко, потому я смазала грудь желчью. Теперь же, когда лекарство растворилось и ты исцелен, я омыла свою грудь, и горечи ты больше не почувствуешь». После таких слов страх младенца постепенно исчез, и он снова стал сосать.
О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, *для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту*. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью.
*А ныне*, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, *я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь!* Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте:* Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей*! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.

===============

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне кажется, критерии реального достойны аккуратного и подробного освещения. Я знаю лишь по вершкам. Часто же всё упирается в это - существует - не существует. Аргументы этернализма: существа - есть, и не говорите нам, что их нет, позорные нигилисты. Понятно, что речь о крайностях, но вот критерии реального (всё - реально, или всё - зыбко и непостоянно) можно и обсудить где-то отдельно.


Утверждения о реальности - всегда крайности.

Нужно рассмотреть возникновение и прекращение. Не рассуждать, а рассмотреть. Все возникает и прекращается. 
Абхидхарма рассматривает уровни реальности: к чему сводятся явления и каковы явления, которые больше нельзя к чему-то свести. 

Но это не значит, что какие-то явления не возникают и не прекращаются. Даже абсолютная реальность (парамартха) - это обусловленные явления и один необусловленный элемент. Обусловленные явления возникают и прекращаются.
Глубже чем Нагарджуна это рассмотреть уже не получится. Природа ума не является ни обусловленной, ни необусловленной. Она ни возникает, ни прекращаетя, ни существует, ни разрушается, ни едина, ни множественна, ни концептуальная, ни эмпирическая. Пока не ясно, как сладкое соотносится со сладостями, не понятно, как природа соотносится с умом. Природа чего-либо - не объект, не предмет, не субстанция, не сущность. Это категория, за пределами таких категорий.

Это очень просто, даже дети легко понимают сущность природы и всякое существо пользуется природой каждый момент.

Ограниченные представления о природе (вроде сладость конфет, мокрость лужи, алаявиджняна или татхагатагарбха) - это способ указать на природу. Природу нельзя охватить, природа не владеет ничем и ничто не владеет (не обладает природой). 

Природа - это то, что охватывает свой предмет полностью, не имея при этом никакой специальной дополнительной сущности. Синее - и есть природа синего. Не красного, не зеленого, не соленого, не усталого. Но синее - это признак, которого нет отдельно от того, что этим признаком распознается. 

Природа ума - это не механизм, не устройство, не принцип, не совокупность, не предмет, не образ. Это признак отличающий ум от не ума (и от неопределенности). Просто элемент определенности, элемент классификации, информация. Это не то, что создает, не то, что управляет, не то, что порождает, не то, что изменяет.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> А по поводу нитартхи и нейартхи, то есть о соотношении проповеди строгой бессамостности Второго поворота и высшей самости Третьего приведу вам цитату из все той же Махапаринирваны (в переводе вашего покорного слуги))). Гляньте, если хватит терпения прочитать.
> Правда, в гелуг даже Сутру окончательного разъяснения замысла, которая по самому своему названию относится к сутрам окончательного смысла, занесли в нитартху. Этому даже посвящена работа Цонкапы "Сущность красноречия". Действительно, нуно иметь изрядное красноречие, чтоб обосновать такое ))
> ============
> О сын благородных, вот чему это подобно. Представь, что у кормящей женщины заболел ребенок, и она, обеспокоенная, позвала врача. Врач сделал для ребенка трехкомпонентное лекарство из масла, молока и сахара, и сказал матери:
> «Давай ребенку это лекарство, но пока оно не переварится, он не должен пить твое молоко». [352] Тогда мать смазала свои сосцы желчью, чтобы ребенок не пил молока. А ребенку сказала, что грудь стала ядовита, и поэтому ее нельзя сосать. Младенец, проголодавшись, попробовав взять грудь, но не смог сосать от горечи.
> Когда же лекарство переварилось, мать омыла грудь водой и позвала ребенка, сказав: «Теперь бери грудь и соси». Но младенец, даже мучимый голодом, не пошел на ее зов, потому что помнил о горечи.
> Тогда мать сказала ему: «Ты принимал лекарство, и пока оно не растворилось, тебе нельзя было пить молоко, потому я смазала грудь желчью. Теперь же, когда лекарство растворилось и ты исцелен, я омыла свою грудь, и горечи ты больше не почувствуешь». После таких слов страх младенца постепенно исчез, и он снова стал сосать.
> О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, *для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту*. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью.
> *А ныне*, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, *я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь!* Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте:* Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей*! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
> ...


И тут все правильно написано. И тут снова об ошибке учеников - "если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто". Это нигилистический взгляд, когда вместо видения татхаты ученик зацикливается только на пустоте.
Правильное понимание шуньяты и пратитьясамутпады не приведет к этой ошибке.

----------

Won Soeng (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А по поводу нитартхи и нейартхи, то есть о соотношении проповеди строгой бессамостности Второго поворота и высшей самости Третьего приведу вам цитату из все той же Махапаринирваны (в переводе вашего покорного слуги))). Гляньте, если хватит терпения прочитать.
> Правда, в гелуг даже Сутру окончательного разъяснения замысла, которая по самому своему названию относится к сутрам окончательного смысла, занесли в нитартху. Этому даже посвящена работа Цонкапы "Сущность красноречия". Действительно, нуно иметь изрядное красноречие, чтоб обосновать такое ))
> ============
> О сын благородных, вот чему это подобно. Представь, что у кормящей женщины заболел ребенок, и она, обеспокоенная, позвала врача. Врач сделал для ребенка трехкомпонентное лекарство из масла, молока и сахара, и сказал матери:
> «Давай ребенку это лекарство, но пока оно не переварится, он не должен пить твое молоко». [352] Тогда мать смазала свои сосцы желчью, чтобы ребенок не пил молока. А ребенку сказала, что грудь стала ядовита, и поэтому ее нельзя сосать. Младенец, проголодавшись, попробовав взять грудь, но не смог сосать от горечи.
> Когда же лекарство переварилось, мать омыла грудь водой и позвала ребенка, сказав: «Теперь бери грудь и соси». Но младенец, даже мучимый голодом, не пошел на ее зов, потому что помнил о горечи.
> Тогда мать сказала ему: «Ты принимал лекарство, и пока оно не растворилось, тебе нельзя было пить молоко, потому я смазала грудь желчью. Теперь же, когда лекарство растворилось и ты исцелен, я омыла свою грудь, и горечи ты больше не почувствуешь». После таких слов страх младенца постепенно исчез, и он снова стал сосать.
> О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, *для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту*. Это подобно тому, как женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью.
> *А ныне*, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, *я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. О бхикшу, не бойтесь!* Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте:* Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей*! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
> ...


Хоть Вы и переводили эту Сутру, Вы не проявляете и малейшего признака распознавания ее сути. 
Сначала Будда указывает на одержимость этернализмом - как на заблуждение. Но многие ученики усвоив пустотность привязываются к ней и не могут исследовать возникновение и прекращение. Поэтому им нужно дать учение, избавляющее от привязанности к пустоте. 

Чтобы освободиться, нужно видеть возникновение и исследовать его. Татхагатагарбха это обусловленность рождения склонностями. Рождения всех существ. Пустотность говорит о том, что нет владеющей сущности, которую следовало бы изучить. Татхагатагарбха - это то, что необходимо исследовать. Дхармакая не может быть распознана, если не рассматривать возникновение и прекращение - таковость.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хоть Вы и переводили эту Сутру, Вы не проявляете и малейшего признака распознавания ее сути.


Да, Won Soeng, мне у вас учиться и учиться. Жаль, что мы не знакомы ))))

----------

Aion (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И тут все правильно написано. И тут снова об ошибке учеников - "если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто". Это нигилистический взгляд, когда вместо видения татхаты ученик зацикливается только на пустоте.
> Правильное понимание шуньяты и пратитьясамутпады не приведет к этой ошибке.


Правильное понимание шуньяты и пратитьясамутпады как они даны во втором и в третьем поворотах соответственно не дают видения татхаты.
Потому что они трактуют пустоту как рангтонг, а вИдение татхагаты основано на жентонге.
Жентонг же как высшее учение (нитартха) дан именно в Третьем повороте.
Вы же вместе с @*Won Soeng* , упорно сводите его ко второму и первому.
Видимо, это означает недостаток способности к пониманию.
Хотя, конечно, это объяснимо еще с точки зрения читтаматринского учения о готрах, или "духовных родах" - кому на готре написано понимать только рангтонг, ему жентонг не объяснишь, сколько не парься. 
Могу лишь одно сказать вам в ответ, друзья: "О бхикшу, не бойтесь!" ))))

----------

Aion (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

ЗЫ
Для @*Алексей А* и @*Won Soeng* :

"Поимать пустоту как полное ничто" в приведенной выше цитате - это и значит "следовать строгому рангтонгу".
А вовсе не то, что вы подумали ))))

----------

Aion (26.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильное понимание шуньяты и пратитьясамутпады как они даны во втором и в третьем поворотах соответственно не дают видения татхаты.
> Потому что они трактуют пустоту как рангтонг, а вИдение татхагаты основано на жентонге.
> Жентонг же как высшее учение (нитартха) дан именно в Третьем повороте.
> Вы же вместе с @*Won Soeng* , упорно сводите его ко второму и первому.
> Видимо, это означает недостаток способности к пониманию.
> Хотя, конечно, это объяснимо еще с точки зрения читтаматринского учения о готрах, или "духовных родах" - кому на готре написано понимать только рангтонг, ему жентонг не объяснишь, сколько не парься. 
> Могу лишь одно сказать вам в ответ, друзья: "О бхикшу, не бойтесь!" ))))



Вы не понимаете, что в предельной колеснице нет одного, двух или трех поворотов. Тот, кто сразу ясно видит возникновение и прекращение, не впадает в болезни ограниченных учений. 
Вы принимаете заблуждения, которые критикуются во втором повороте, как учение первого поворота, хотя этого нет в учении первого поворота.
Вы принимаете заблуждения, которые критикуются в третьем повороте, как учение второго поворота, хотя этого нет в учении второго поворота.

Предельная колесница не делит заблуждения на повороты, потому что следует мгновенному прозрению, а не постепенному. 

Вы не осознаете учений ни первого, ни второго, ни третьего поворота, ни предельной колесницы. Просто думаете, что Ваши способности наивысшие и пытаетесь сделать выводы о наивысшем учении, но впадаете в обсуждения того, что Вам неясно, выбирая лишь позицию третьего поворота, не обнаруживая ни критикуемого заблуждения, ни его прекращения. 

Прямо сейчас не принимая обсуждение метода за метод, ответьте: какие склонности Вашего рождения?
Пытаясь направлять ум этим вопросом Вы сразу реализуете метод предельной колесницы, не пытаясь понять вероятные заблуждения, которые присущи не Вам, не здесь и не сейчас, а сразу прямо и ясно рассматривая природу "себя". 

А пока Вы не видите и не понимаете, Вы лишь пытаетесь напрасно спорить, полагая, что раз Вы не видите, то и никто не видит.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> ЗЫ
> Для @*Алексей А* и @*Won Soeng* :
> 
> "Поимать пустоту как полное ничто" в приведенной выше цитате - это и значит "следовать строгому рангтонгу".
> А вовсе не то, что вы подумали ))))


Ничего по этому поводу не нужно думать. Вы привязаны к описанным кем-то заблуждениям, при том, что Вы их не видите. 

Пустота - это неопределенность. Ни что-то, ни отсутствие чего-то. Это потенциальность всего, но без возникновения чего-то. Как комбинации покера в неразложенной колоде карт. Возможны все, но не выложено ни одной.

----------

Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Утверждения о реальности - всегда крайности.
> 
> Нужно рассмотреть возникновение и прекращение. Не рассуждать, а рассмотреть. Все возникает и прекращается. 
> Абхидхарма рассматривает уровни реальности: к чему сводятся явления и каковы явления, которые больше нельзя к чему-то свести. 
> 
> Но это не значит, что какие-то явления не возникают и не прекращаются. Даже абсолютная реальность (парамартха) - это обусловленные явления и один необусловленный элемент. Обусловленные явления возникают и прекращаются.
> Глубже чем Нагарджуна это рассмотреть уже не получится. Природа ума не является ни обусловленной, ни необусловленной. Она ни возникает, ни прекращаетя, ни существует, ни разрушается, ни едина, ни множественна, ни концептуальная, ни эмпирическая. Пока не ясно, как сладкое соотносится со сладостями, не понятно, как природа соотносится с умом. Природа чего-либо - не объект, не предмет, не субстанция, не сущность. Это категория, за пределами таких категорий.
> 
> Это очень просто, даже дети легко понимают сущность природы и всякое существо пользуется природой каждый момент.
> ...


У меня возникают затруднения при рассмотрении примера: горы - это снова горы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня возникают затруднения при рассмотрении примера: горы - это снова горы.


Ни к чему пытаться это имитировать. Посмотрите внимательно на экран. Направьте его так, чтобы увидеть отражение своего лица. Рассматривайте отражение. В это время нет этого текста на экране, нет изображения на экране - только отражение лица. Теперь снова смотрите на этот текст. 

Это и значит, что горы - снова горы.

Смотрите прямо в ум, и когда все исчезнет, наблюдайте, как снова все появляется.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы привязаны


 @*Won Soeng* вы далеко не глупый человек, но ваша самоуверенность намного превосходит ваш ум. Это все, что я могу вам сказать в свое оправдание. ))
Когда вам удастся понять, к чему привязаны вы сами, страшно даже подумать, как вы поумнеете.
Наверное, немедленно станете буддой.

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Михаил_ (26.03.2018), Шуньяананда (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не понимаете


 @*Won Soeng* вы просто словоборец, вам слово Атман не нравится.
Вот к этому и сводятся все ваши возражения.
А что я "вижу" или что я "не вижу" - это же, пока вы не достигли всеведения - ваши фантазии, сами понимаете.
И зачем только вы их публикуете на всеобщее обозрение?
Может быть, из желания полюбоваться собой? ))))

----------

Aion (26.03.2018), Шавырин (26.03.2018), Шуньяананда (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> @*Won Soeng* вы просто словоборец, вам слово Атман не нравится.
> Вот к этому и сводятся все ваши возражения.
> А что я "вижу" или что я "не вижу" - это же, пока вы не достигли всеведения - ваши фантазии, сами понимаете.
> И зачем только вы их публикуете на всеобщее обозрение?
> Может быть, из желания полюбоваться собой? ))))


Это чепуха про всеведение. Если видно омрачение - почему бы его не отметить? То же мне бином ньютона. Нужно ли стесняться говорить об очевидных вещах? Для Вас видимо отмечать омрачения - это что-то такое неприличное, нечто в буддийской среде для культурных людей непозволительное.  :Smilie:  Даже в самой манере Вашей аргументации видна жажда доказать: а вот хочу и называю атманом, ведь всё кошерно. Весьма удачный эпитет для характера Вашей аргументации Вы дали сами - кошерность.  :Smilie:  Фактически Вы защищаете свою привязанность на основе того, что эта привязанность хайлайтнута в литературе. Ну раз её отметили в высокой литературе, теперь можете ею годами бравировать и разные левые подтверждения к тому привлекать.

----------


## Aion

> Ну раз её отметили в высокой литературе, теперь можете ею годами бравировать и разные левые подтверждения к тому привлекать.


Это не левые подтверждения, а корпус текстов третьего поворота. Учите матчасть, как говорится)

----------

Сергей Хос (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это не левые подтверждения, а корпус текстов третьего поворота. Учите матчасть, как говорится)


Это корпус текстов третьего поворота. Это всё, или у Вас есть что-то добавить по существу? У Вас есть какие-то возражения о сказанном по поводу предельной колесницы?

----------


## Aion

> Это корпус текстов третьего поворота. Это всё, или у Вас есть что-то добавить по существу? У Вас есть какие-то возражения о сказанном по поводу предельной колесницы?


Не вижу смысла кого-то в чём-то убеждать. 
P.S. Тем более, если этот кто-то серьёзно считает, что алаю можно "прекратить"...

----------

Сергей Хос (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не вижу смысла кого-то в чём-то убеждать.


Ради бога. Зато я вижу смысл сказать Вам, что пожелания учить матчасть без того, чтобы коснуться сути обсуждения - просто Ваша неудовлетворённость, которую Вы можете исследовать.

Если есть сказать что-то конструктивное по теме, скажите, не стесняйтесь.

----------


## Aion

> Ради бога. Зато я вижу смысл сказать Вам, что пожелания учить матчасть без того, чтобы коснуться сути обсуждения - просто Ваша неудовлетворённость, которую Вы можете исследовать.


Мне нечем коснуться, меня нет. А неудовлетворённость у нас, слава богу, общая...

----------


## Монферран

> Мне нечем коснуться, меня нет. А неудовлетворённость у нас, слава богу, общая...


На сарае тоже написано: никого нет. А там - дрова.

----------


## Aion

> На сарае тоже написано: никого нет. А там - дрова.


Ну с сараем об этом и поговорите. Или с дровами.

----------


## Монферран

Не привязывайтесь ни к дровам, ни к сараю, ни к идее неуничтожимой Аленькой.  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> @*Won Soeng* вы просто словоборец, вам слово Атман не нравится.
> Вот к этому и сводятся все ваши возражения.
> А что я "вижу" или что я "не вижу" - это же, пока вы не достигли всеведения - ваши фантазии, сами понимаете.
> И зачем только вы их публикуете на всеобщее обозрение?
> Может быть, из желания полюбоваться собой? ))))


Вы вонсонгоборец  :Smilie:  Но ничего не выйдет, у Вас слишком деликатный троллинг, вроде "ну, потрольте себя сами". Тем не менее троллинг очевиден и не получился.

Я не испытываю к слову атман никаких чувств. Атман - обычное заблуждение о том, что есть нечто, владеющее явлениями. Если глубоко вникать в любое заблуждение, можно увидеть его ошибочность.
Я рассмотрел заблуждение атмана и обнаружил его ошибочность. Ни одной лазейки нет. 

Вы мистифицируете многие наставления учителей (если не все подряд), такова Ваша склонность (карма). Поэтому вполне ожидаемо, что Вы будете прежде всего искать мистические смыслы. А раз ожидаемо, то и предвосхитимо.
Вы не видите прямого смысла наставлений. Но и не уделяете внимания возражением на Ваши мистификации.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> @*Won Soeng* вы далеко не глупый человек, но ваша самоуверенность намного превосходит ваш ум. Это все, что я могу вам сказать в свое оправдание. ))
> Когда вам удастся понять, к чему привязаны вы сами, страшно даже подумать, как вы поумнеете.
> Наверное, немедленно станете буддой.


Когда Вы увидите истину, Ваша уверенность очень вырастет и Вы будете различать уверенность в истине и уверенность в самости. А пока Вы испытываете зависть, поскольку не испытываете уверенности и думаете, что самоуверенность это что-то подлежащее критике. 

Уверенность в истине превосходит любой ум, и никакой ум не может охватить истину. Пока Вы этого не понимаете - Вы привязаны к уму и к поумнению.

Проницательность вовсе не похожа на то, что в миру принято считать умом (эрудиция, опыт, навыки)

Проницательность - отдельная способность, не основанная на размышлениях, рассуждениях и сравнениях. Только правильная исходная точка, правильная функция и правильное отношение. Пока Вы не в правильной исходной точке - никакой умище не поможет отбросить иллюзии и просто рассмотреть ситуацию.

----------

Монферран (26.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы мистифицируете многие наставления учителей (если не все подряд)


Вам кажется, что я мистифицирую. Мне кажется, что вы не понимаете.
Ну и ладно. Обменялись мнениями и пошли дальше.




> Вы не видите прямого смысла наставлений.


Вы слишком самоуверенны для наставника. И слишком ограниченны.




> Но и не уделяете внимания возражением на Ваши мистификации.


Потому что вижу их поверхностность и малосодержательность.

Вообще вы с    @*Монферран*ом - довольно смешные ребята. Вам приводишь прямые цитаты из сутр и шастр, где говорится "татхагатагарбха" - постоянное и т.д. Вы в ответ уныло долдоните свое: в буддизме нет ничего постоянного, у тебя неправильное понимание.

Ну с чего вы взяли, что у вас правильное понимание, а у меня - нет? И что вообще такое - "правильное", вы хоть понимаете? Знаете, сколько было традиционных трактовок этого вопроса в диапазоне от Цонкапы до Долпопы, и это только в Тибете. Полемика велась вплоть до военных действий. И на всех этих разных воззрениях и трактовках построены школы и системы практики, которые реально работают и которым следуют по сей день. Даже Далай-лама, давая учения по дзогчену, трактует вещи несколько иначе, чем в учениях в рамках линии Цонкапы.

 А вы мелкую лужу своего "понимания" принимаете за великий океан.
О чем с вами толковать, понимальщики? Обменялись мнениями, и будет. В конце концов можете считать, что все тут сказанное было не для вас. А кому надо, тот поймет.

----------

Aion (27.03.2018), Silver (27.03.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (29.03.2018), Шавырин (27.03.2018), Юй Кан (26.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Полемика велась вплоть до военных действий.


Вот это пока что Ваш потолок. Менталитет: есть так много всего в мире, горацио, и гоям не понять. У Вас обычное предубеждение профана, полагающего мудростью гигабайты противоречивой инфы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот это пока что Ваш потолок. Менталитет: есть так много всего в мире, горацио, и гоям не понять. У Вас обычное предубеждение профана, полагающего мудростью гигабайты противоречивой инфы.


И то хорошо, что у меня хоть потолок. А вы просто кораблики детские пускаете в лужице своего "понимания". Ну что тут скажешь? счастливого плавания )))

----------


## Шварц

Да, интересаня тема. Хотя выглядит забавно : 
- Вы не понимаете, ...
- Да нет, это Вы не понимаете, ...
))


По мне - так все ж просто на самом деле.



> Этернализм - это идея неуничтожимой субстанциональной всеобщей первоосновы.


Вот здесь не понял. Вы отрицаете эту первооснову? Имхо, это ошибка. Основа всего, "коренной" уровень - просветленный ум и пустота ("основное пространство"), план Дхармакаи. (как для макрокосма так и микрокосма). Или же Вы Будд тоже отрицаете?

Все существует и не существует(нерожденное) в Дхармате.
И 6 типов миров, и чистые земли, и сансара и нирвана - "находятся" в Дхармате. только это все - игра просветленного ума, для осознавания самого себя же.

Источник - Лонгченпа.

зы. про индивидуальность Будд - очень интересный вопрос, даже не задумывался. но ведь их действительно много, а не один. стало быть есть какие-то отличия==индивидуальность ..

зы2. похоже тема - благодатная для холиваров традиций )

----------

Aion (27.03.2018), Михаил_ (27.03.2018), Сергей Хос (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> भव bhava
> 
> всё хорошо, Владимир Николаевич: 
> 
> http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/
> 
> bhava - бытие bhavati - становиться
> 
> 
> ...


bhava - бытие, а bhavati - становиться ? Прикольно.
А почему например не - случаться, происходить, являться, бывать ?  :Smilie: 
И почему это бхава - бытие, а может  - бывание или явление ?  :Smilie: 
Нет в русском языке эквивалента - бхава. Не случилось, в процессе становления мировоззрения и языка, явления такого понятия и словообразования. Как и нет эквивалентов многих многих других индийских слов.

Но выше Вы упирались, что бхава это - существование.
Но есть например куча всего существующего и не бхава.

----------


## Шварц

> ....


Won Soeng, а что Вы думаете про абсолютную реальность (уровень) вообще? Его тоже нет по вашему (типа заблуждение)?

----------


## Монферран

> И то хорошо, что у меня хоть потолок. А вы просто кораблики детские пускаете в лужице своего "понимания". Ну что тут скажешь? счастливого плавания )))


Ваши инсинуации несостоятельны. Вы привели всевозможные источники, и не один не подтвердил Вашу точку зрения, что анатман - это всего лишь не ишвара и не христианская душа. Цитаты сами по себе неплохие, но Вы их пристраиваете то к одной версии, то к другой атмана. В конце концов, венчает парад цитат не первой свежести объявление махаатмана кошерным. Себя только дурите, создавая иллюзию именно для себя -плодотворного участия на форуме с сигареткой в зубах.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Анатман это - отрицание хиндуского атман.

Бытующие на западе мировоззрения вообще не имеют о таком явлении никакого представления.
Несложилось (иль несбылось)

----------

Сергей Хос (31.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> bhava - бытие, а bhavati - становиться ? Прикольно.
> А почему например не - случаться, происходить, являться, бывать ? 
> И почему это бхава - бытие, а может  - бывание или явление ? 
> Нет в русском языке эквивалента - бхава. Не случилось, в процессе становления мировоззрения и языка, явления такого понятия и словообразования. Как и нет эквивалентов многих многих других индийских слов.
> 
> Но выше Вы упирались, что бхава это - существование.
> Но есть например куча всего существующего и не бхава.


Драгоценный Владимир Николаевич, упираетесь именно Вы. Не устраивает словарное значение - ищите сами. Довольствуйтесь тем переводом, который Вам нравится. Не тревожьте покой духа по-напрасну, ища противоречия там, где их нет. Одним значением смысл звена уж точно не исчерпывается. Уже много раз говорилось, что бхава - это тенденции, склонности, и тогда "бытие" явно мимо цели (это лишь ориентир, не окончательный). Вот мне лично нравятся следующие описания бхавы ув. Вон Сонгом, хотя и прочие я держу в уме. (Здесь нужно учитывать, что в разговоре всегда есть свой контекст, и в ином контексте описание будет иным.)




> Бхава - бытие или существование, вполне устойчивые переводы, вполне отражающие суть. Существование - значит соответствме сути, смыслу, то есть - функционирование. А что функционирует? Карма. Бхава - и есть карма.





> сказано так: существование (бхава) возникает при условии (пратьяя) привязанностей (упадана)





> Бхава (бытие) - это склонности, условие возникновения рождения совокупностей.





> Перерождение, значит что склонности являются условием для новых и новых рождений. Видеть склонности - это и значит видеть карму. Не одного рождения, а в общем - всех. Видеть рождение - значит видеть, что может пережить существо в этом рождении, а что нет. Рождение это склонности, реализованные в этом рождении. Качество жизни, продолжительность жизни, условия жизни, обстоятельства жизни, достигаемые плоды этой жизни - вот что значит бхавапаччая джати. Видеть разные рождения - значит множественно видеть удел и место рождения, обстоятельства рождения, видеть жизненную силу и тепло этого рождения. Эти рождения не обязательно связаны последовательностью, но если рассматривать существо в этом рождении, то можно увидеть, что это за существо (его склонности), откуда существо пришло (прошлые рождения, связанные с этим рождением), куда существо направляется (будущие рождения или париниббана).

----------

Михаил_ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Драгоценный Владимир Николаевич, упираетесь именно Вы. Не устраивает словарное значение - ищите сами. Довольствуйтесь тем переводом, который Вам нравится. Не тревожьте покой духа по-напрасну, ища противоречия там, где их нет. Одним значением смысл звена уж точно не исчерпывается. Уже много раз говорилось, что бхава - это тенденции, склонности, и тогда "бытие" явно мимо цели (это лишь ориентир, не окончательный). Вот мне лично нравится следующие описание бхавы ув. Вон Сонгом, хотя и прочие я держу в уме. (Здесь нужно учитывать, что в разговоре всегда есть свой контекст, и в ином контексте описание будет иным.)


А я ничего не ищу, а просто использую индийское понятие - бхава.  
И это - с чего Вы взяли, что покой духов тревожу ?

Учитывать надо впервую очередь - особенности индийского мировоззрения(и языка и методологии) времён Будды и развития академического\махавихарского буддизма.

----------


## Монферран

> А я ничего не ищу, а просто использую индийское понятие - бхава.  
> И это - с чего Вы взяли, что покой духов тревожу ?


Это идиоматическое выражение, можно и иначе сказать:

Великий Путь не труден, 
следует лишь избегать предпочтений. 
Когда нет ни приязни, ни неприязни, 
все становится ясным и очевидным. 
Но стоит провести тончайшее различие – 
и небеса отрываются от земли. 
Если хочешь постичь истину, 
не придерживайся мнений. 
Превозносить одно и принижать другое 
есть помрачение сознания. 
Когда глубинный смысл вещей не понят, 
сущностный покой сознания тревожится без толку.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2018), Михаил_ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кстати, Будда и буддийские учёные и без отрицания вовсю использовали слово - атма.
В простых и также возможных значениях - внутреннее, сущность, сознание.
В переводах правда это теряется, а то и вовсе переводят атма\атман, как - *я* (это вообще какаято странность, то переводить атман как душа, то как дух, то как *я*)  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Кстати, Будда и буддийские учёные вовсю использовали слово - атма.
> В простых значениях - внутреннее, умственное, ума, сознание.
> В переводах правда это теряется, а то и вовсе переводят атма\атман, как - я


И Вы полагаете, что это и есть rdzas su grub, dravyasiddha?  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И Вы полагаете, что это и есть rdzas su grub, dravyasiddha?


Непонял.
Имею ввиду, что пользовались именно словом - атма\атта (без отрицания)
(дравйа тож нормальное для буддизма понятие и тож неимеет эквивалента в современных языках)

----------


## Монферран

Ясно, как обычно словесами играетесь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ясно, как обычно словесами играетесь.


Смыслами.
Пользуюсь ииспользую впользу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем тут гелуг, если это написано в исходных текстах.
> Уттаратантра...


Ну да, именно поэтому и говорится, что Ратнаготравибхага - это единственное произведение Майтреи-Асанги, дающее взгляд с позиции мадхьямаки. Все остальные работы чисто читтаматринские.
А читтаматра учит жентонгу как высшему учению.
Поэтому я и сказал про гелуг - это единственная из тиб. школ, которая категорически настаивает на том, что учения рангтонг имеют окончательный смысл.
А в цитатах из Махапаринирваны, которые я привел, ясно следует, что там как окончательным смыслом проповедан жентонг.
О рангтонге же говорится "*Прежде* (то есть в сутрах праджняпарамиты, где дается рангтонг) я учил строгому анатману для устранения ложных воззрений, связанных с атманом. А *ныне* даю учение о махаатмане (а также постоянстве и так далее), ведущие к обретению Тел пробуждения". Это и есть жентонг. Кстати, и Далай-лама в учениях по дзогчену говорит, что рангтонг ведет лишь до уровня устранения клеш, а для обретения всеведения нужно воззрение жентонг. Так он излагает позицию ньингма.
Так что я вообще-то не понимаю, о чем мы спорим.

----------

Михаил_ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "*Прежде* (то есть в сутрах праджняпарамиты, где дается рангтонг) я учил строгому анатману для устранения ложных воззрений, связанных с атманом. А *ныне даю учение о махаатмане* (а также постоянстве и так далее), ведущие к обретению Тел пробуждения". .


О высшейсутьности\высшемвнутреннем  или о высшейсамости ?

Тоесть, имеет ли махаатман хоть какоето отношение к отрицаемому атману ?
Или просто используется слово атман.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О высшейсутьности\высшемвнутреннем  или о высшейсамости ?
> 
> Тоесть, имеет ли махаатман хоть какоето отношение к отрицаемому атману ?
> Или просто используется слово атман.


Имеет отношение потому, что формально совпадает с ним по перечисляемым характеристикам - постоянство, неуничтожимость, обладание высшими качествами, "самосластность" (то есть отсутствие причинной зависимости; наоборот, он - причина всего феноменального, как об этом ясно говорится в тантре "Царь всетворящий") и так далее.
Но, конечно, это не самость тиртиков как "Я" Ишвары, душа христиан или что-то подобное. Я об этом уже говорил.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Имеет отношение потому, что формально совпадает с ним по перечисляемым характеристикам - постоянство, неуничтожимость, обладание высшими качествами, "самосластность" (то есть отсутствие причинной зависимости; наоборот, он - причина всего феноменального, как об этом ясно говорится в тантре "Царь всетворящий") и так далее.
> Но, конечно, это не самость тиртиков как "Я" Ишвары, душа христиан или что-то подобное. Я об этом уже говорил.


В той Тантре говорится о каждом уме каждого существа, это не то что Бог Всетворящий.

Нет ничего независимого, так нет ума отдельно от рупа.
Тонкий ум также всегда совокуплён и опирается на тонкую рупу. И зависим, как одна сторона медали зависит\обусловлена второй.

Или как напр. сказал Третий Гьялва Кармапа:
_Когда исследуешь явления обнаруживаешь - ум.
Когда исследуешь ум - необнаруживаешь ничего._

Ум не самосущ.
А вне ума нет и природы ума.

Атман же именно самосущ и может быть обособлен или всегда обособлен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем тут гелуг, если это написано в исходных текстах.
> 
> Уттаратантра...


Кстати, сказанное в этом месте Уттаратантры можно понимать и так, что для особо одаренных возможно полное постижение проповеданной в сутрах Третьего поворота природы будды даже из сутр праджняпарамиты - в таком случае сутры Третьего поворота могут быть для них и не нужны. Но это вовсе не значит, что они (сутры Третьего поворота) не являются сутрами окончательного смысла (нитартха), или что жентонг не является высшим учением.
Ведь и в Восьмитысячной говорится: "В уме нет самого ума, поскольку природа его - ясный свет". Далай-лама любит повторять эту цитату ))))

----------

Михаил_ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, а что Вы думаете про абсолютную реальность (уровень) вообще? Его тоже нет по вашему (типа заблуждение)?


Абсолютная реальность это обусловленное возникновение и прекращение. Обусловленное. Необусловленный элемент не имеет никакой определенности, никакой изменчивости.

Есть много людей, полагаюих, что махаяна говорит о чем-то постоянном и первоначальном. Ну что ж, пусть полагают. Им без этого никак. Спорить смысла нет, пусть рассуждают о корабликах в лужах и думают, как глубоки их познания. Но они знают, что ничего не постигли, бьются в тисках заблуждений и бесятся, когда кто-то делает заявления о постижениях. Таковы их склоности и их омрачения. Они думают, что лишь ничтожные глупцы могут что-то заявлять. Ведь сами они даже мечтать боятся. Как можно, на святое-то. Такая болезнь ума, такая омраченность. Не видеть своего умаи не пытаться в него смотреть, сколько бы ни было прочитано наставлений, не замечать в уме склонностей и лишь проецировать их на других, гневно, ревниво и завистливо, жестко реагируя на замечания, горделиво и высокомерно порицая тех, кто смеет их делать. 

При этом свитать себя борцами за чистоту Дхармы, не представляя даже, как ее реализовать.

Таковы низкие способности. Но считая эти способности высокими они убеждены, что никому не понять больше, чем они. 

Пока они не научат ум смирению и умиротворению, так и будут до конца жизни убежденными теоретиками без шансов даже на олну попытку пребывания в нерожденном и прозрения прямо в сердце истины.

Сколько им не указывай на их ум, они его не видят. Зато всех судят своими заморочками и убеждены, что поняли учение, просто не готовы его применять, надо еще чего-нибудб ждать. 

Ученик, который понял наставление, просто выполняет его и не стесняется попросить уточнений и разъяснений.

Теоретик же тонет в своих иллюзиях, но ни за что не признается, что так и не понял теории. Его будет бесить уверенность и решимость других, ведь он задушен сомнениями.

----------

Михаил_ (27.03.2018), Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В той Тантре говорится о каждом уме каждого существа, это не что Бог Всетворящий


Именно это я и сказал )))




> Нет ничего независимого, так нет ума отдельно от рупа.


Это не верно. Даже в Ваджраччхедике говорится: Бодхисаттвы должны породить ум, не опирающийся ни на одну из скандх, ни на что не опирающийся ум. Только так они смогут практиковать парамиты. ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Его будет бесить уверенность и решимость других


Уверяю вас, ваша самоуверенность меня уже давно не бесит, а просто забавляет ))))

----------

Aion (27.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уверяю вас, ваша самоуверенность меня уже давно не бесит, а просто забавляет ))))


Что так, что эдак, Вам ее не понять. Это незнание ума. Но и не замечать не можете. Это зависть.
Мне понятны Ваши чувства и их обусловленность.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не верно. Даже в Ваджраччхедике говорится: Бодхисаттвы должны породить ум, не опирающийся ни на одну из скандх, ни на что не опирающийся ум. Только так они смогут практиковать парамиты. ))


Если так понять,  то - то что можно практиковать при таком понимании это лишь заблуждения.

Читта всегда связано с рупа.
Отсюда и двоякий метод Махамудры (с-формой и без-формы) и особые учения Дзокчэн о руупе (цвет-свет) и Мадхьямацкая связка тончайший ум + тончайшая материя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если так понять,  то - то что можно практиковать при таком понимании это лишь заблуждения.


"Так понять" - это как? Вернее, как еще это можно понять? сказано ведь прямо, иначе никак не поймешь.




> Отсюда и двоякий метод Махамудры


Так если он двоякий, значит, может существовать и читта не связанная с рупой.
Впрочем, это следует просто из возможности созерцания на уровне высших дхьян, в арупалоке.
Так что ваш тезис "Читта всегда связано с рупа" - не верный ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне понятны Ваши чувства и их обусловленность.


Я рад за вас. Надеюсь, это когда-нибудь принесет вам пользу )))) @*Won Soeng*, я, право же, нисколько не нуждаюсь ни в ваших глубокомысленных советах, ни в вашем покровительстве.
Я считаю вас человеком с сильным менталом, но весьма ограниченным. Уверен, что и вы обо мне имеете тоже мнение не весьма лестное.
Давайте на этом и ограничимся, тем более что переход на личности не одобряется правилами форма. Так что старайтесь пожалуйста держаться в рамках темы и воздержаться от нравоучений. Я ведь вас не поучаю. А ваши нравоучения на мой взгляд просто глупы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если так понять,  то - то что можно практиковать при таком понимании это лишь заблуждения.
> 
> Читта всегда связано с рупа.
> Отсюда и двоякий метод Махамудры (с-формой и без-формы) и особые учения Дзокчэн о руупе (цвет-свет)


Махамудра, как и дзогчен, и дзен, опираются не прозрение во внеконцептуальное. Викальпа аманасикара.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018), Сергей Хос (27.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я рад за вас. Надеюсь, это когда-нибудь принесет вам пользу ))))



Нерожденное не ищет пользы и не бежит от вреда.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018), Сергей Хос (27.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Ааа, вот оно что: на практике, оказывается, он исследовал. 
> А я-то думаю, откуда такие понты.
> Вы на какой уже бхуми, товарисчь? ))


Похоже эту суть всех претензий надо напоминать глубокоучёному Сергею Хосу, чтобы он таки разглядел в ней некоторые, так сказать, априорные барьеры.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я рад за вас. Надеюсь, это когда-нибудь принесет вам пользу )))) @*Won Soeng*, я, право же, нисколько не нуждаюсь ни в ваших глубокомысленных советах, ни в вашем покровительстве.
> Я считаю вас человеком с сильным менталом, но весьма ограниченным. Уверен, что и вы обо мне имеете тоже мнение не весьма лестное.
> Давайте на этом и ограничимся, тем более что переход на личности не одобряется правилами форма. Так что старайтесь пожалуйста держаться в рамках темы и воздержаться от нравоучений. Я ведь вас не поучаю. А ваши нравоучения на мой взгляд просто глупы.


Поучайте, если так хотите. Никаких проблем. Только не завидуйте. У Вас уже есть свобода давать наставления и принимать наставления.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поучайте, если так хотите. Никаких проблем. Только не завидуйте. У Вас уже есть свобода давать наставления и принимать наставления.


Не хочу, поскольку не вижу смысла. Вы идете своим путем и я желаю вам на нем всяческих успехов. И завидовать тут совершенно не чему, поскольку это ваш путь, не имеющий ко мне никакого отношения. Поэтому у мня нет ни малейшей охоты ни поучать вас, ни принимать от вас поучения. Так что не тратьте силы попусту.
Хотя... может быть, это у вас такая форма самоудовлетворения - поучать? Но заниматься таким постыдным делом взрослому мужчина, право, не к лицу ))

----------


## Алексей А

> Кстати, сказанное в этом месте Уттаратантры можно понимать и так, что для особо одаренных возможно полное постижение проповеданной в сутрах Третьего поворота природы будды даже из сутр праджняпарамиты - в таком случае сутры Третьего поворота могут быть для них и не нужны. Но это вовсе не значит, что они (сутры Третьего поворота) не являются сутрами окончательного смысла (нитартха), или что жентонг не является высшим учением.


Кому-то и нескольких слов хватит, чтобы увидеть природу Будды. Возможно найдется и тот, кто скажет, что эти несколько слов - слова окончательного смысла, что это высшее учение.  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018), Сергей Хос (27.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вот здесь не понял. Вы отрицаете эту первооснову? Имхо, это ошибка. Основа всего, "коренной" уровень - просветленный ум и пустота ("основное пространство"), план Дхармакаи. (как для макрокосма так и микрокосма). Или же Вы Будд тоже отрицаете?
> 
> Все существует и не существует(нерожденное) в Дхармате.
> И 6 типов миров, и чистые земли, и сансара и нирвана - "находятся" в Дхармате. только это все - игра просветленного ума, для осознавания самого себя же.
> 
> Источник - Лонгченпа.
> 
> зы. про индивидуальность Будд - очень интересный вопрос, даже не задумывался. но ведь их действительно много, а не один. стало быть есть какие-то отличия==индивидуальность ..
> 
> зы2. похоже тема - благодатная для холиваров традиций )


Будды - в сфере будд. А пустой ум - элемент неопределённоститм. Элемент ни на что не влияет, всего лишь обнаруживается. Не наблюдали что ли пустой ум? В дзен ему учат всех, и также учат его функции. Проблема с мистическими первоосновами в том, что Сергей их воображает, мистифицирует, толкает впереди себя на форуме, но не обнаруживает прямо не отходя от экрана компа. Эта первооснова для него - предмет споров учёных ЮВА, где иногда до драки доходит, и поэтому она как бог, никому не явлена. Но если никому не явлена, то и практику не начать. Вот он и сидит, изумлённый тем, что кто-то обнаглел и заявляет о исследовании. Ведь надо только читать, сопоставлять, как он, и из "бочки с русскими" (анекдот про бочки с грешниками в аду и стражей) не вылезать наружу. Сферу Будд и всякие локи, конечно, посложнее будет увидеть - для того пребывание в безмятежной ясности должно быть постоянно укореняемо и укоренено до уровня ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи.

----------


## Монферран

> Ни к чему пытаться это имитировать. Посмотрите внимательно на экран. Направьте его так, чтобы увидеть отражение своего лица. Рассматривайте отражение. В это время нет этого текста на экране, нет изображения на экране - только отражение лица. Теперь снова смотрите на этот текст. 
> 
> Это и значит, что горы - снова горы.
> 
> Смотрите прямо в ум, и когда все исчезнет, наблюдайте, как снова все появляется.



Позвольте мне процитировать Ваши слова о совершенном самопробуждении. Конечно же, они не для имитации, но уж больно меня сильно впечатляют!




> Совершенное самопробуждение (пробуждение в самоприроду) такое же, как если Вы вдруг глядя на экран осознаете не только то, что видите на экране, но и сам экран. И вдруг Вы осознаете не только экран, но и глаз, который видит этот экран. И Вы осознаете не только глаз, но и зрение, которое опирается на глаз. И Вы осознаете не только зрение, но и зрительные формы, которые возникают от контакта зрения со зримым. И Вы осознаете не только формы, но и движение внимания во множестве этих форм и в признаках, отличающих одну форму от другой. И Вы осознаете то беспокойство неведением того, что есть в созерцаемой ситуации, желание найти постоянную опору в зримом, что-то, что не исчезает едва возникнув, а продолжается. 
> 
> Вот какая она, опора на мудрость, праджняпарамита, глубокое созерцание самоприроды.

----------

Шуньяананда (27.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Так понять" - это как? Вернее, как еще это можно понять? сказано ведь прямо, иначе никак не поймешь.


Так, что можно читта обособить от рупа.
я не изучал Сутру Алмазного Резца, но както читал и насколько помню там именно о отсутствии самосуществования, всётаки это сутра по праджня-парамита. 




> Так если он двоякий, значит, может существовать и читта не связанная с рупой.
> Впрочем, это следует просто из возможности созерцания на уровне высших дхьян, в арупалоке.
> Так что ваш тезис "Читта всегда связано с рупа" - не верный ))


Просто можно работать непосредственно с умом и это будет воздействовать и на тело.
А можно работать с телом и это будет воздействовать на ум. 
Ум и тело взаимозависимы, как две стороны медали, изменяя чтото в одном изменяется и в другом.
Можно через манипуляции тонкой рупы дойти до постижения тончайшей природы ума и постижение природы ума вызывает соответствующие трансформации тела.

Ум находищийся в состоянии арупадхьян, также связан и опирается на рупа, только это не грубая рупа , это тонкая рупа (прасадам рупа) , то такая замедленная рупа (как описывается в одной сутре : тело на который опирается ум как золотой статуи замершее) и в нём оченьочень медленно процессы происходят, и поэтому это также называется  рупа которая арупа и это же авиджняпти рупа иэто также махабхуты. Ну и ум соответвенно более в прострациях находится и сознание всё более абстрактно имеющее опору в санджня или самскара. 
А чего абстракции и\или тем более прострации арупа дхьян - высшие ?
Это таже самсара, а прострации арупы даже для постижения не подходят(Будда для постижени использовал рупа дхьяну), и перед смертью если и достигнут навык арупа всёравно надо ум возвращать в рупа дхьяну   (как это напр. Будда продемонстрировал в момент ухода ) иначе можно надолго зависнуть в арупалока.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.03.2018), Шуньяананда (27.03.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Пожалуйста проясните, не понимаю некоторые моменты.

1. Может ли так называемый "индивидуальный поток", в котором вы так уверены, что без устали защищаете его существование.
   - Может ли он быть *фрагменрирован*?
   - т.е. может ли *предыдущее* ваше воплощение, *ждать* своего *будущего* перерождения, пока вы действуете?

пожалуйста подумайте на эту тему. 
не спешите утверждать, что ваше нынешнее перерождение - обязательно включает все предыдущие и является его конечным результатом.
подумайте по поводу фрагментации, ведь запись "событий" находится "во времени", фрагментация обязательно присутствует.

2. Можете ли вы, (и есть ли описанные случаи в Тибетской традиции) - общаться с предыдущим воплощением (уже таким образом "не своим", в классическом понимании.), и общаться с будущим воплощением?

Если нет, пожалуйста аргументируйте хоть чем-то.

3. Можете ли вы, своей нынешней практикой - освободить свое предыдущее воплощение, за эту жизнь? (ну хотябы). В качестве благодарности ему, за его труд и заслуги, которые вам позволили встретить Дхарму.

4. Каких именно, в таком случае существ - вы вызволяете из оков сансары?

неужели, с этой точки зрения, вообще никто не мыслит из присутствующих?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Махамудра, как и дзогчен, и дзен, опираются не прозрение во внеконцептуальное. Викальпа аманасикара.у


Смотря, что понимать под концептуальным умом.
При всём разлагольствовании о внеконцептуальности, у Вас в дхьяне сознание веданы (даже не сознание самджня и не сознание самскара), а если углубите то будет опора либо на самджня либо на самскара. И по другому никак, виджняна не самосуще.
Хотя вот если жить в материальной культуре и с детства привыкнуть лишь к сознанию грубой рупа , то уже сознание ведана (рупа дхьяны) кажуться внеконцептуальными, а на самом деле даже самая верхние арупа - чистые концепции.
И никакой опыт вне концепции не бывает. Тоже аманасикара это ведь викальпа, тобишь - идея.
Даже опыт природы познающести ума это - последующая читта имеющая обьектом опыта предыдущий момент читта уже ввиде концепции\идеи\запечатлённого в памяти.
И опыт постижения пустоты это определённая форма умозрительности, хотя конечно и здесь можно повторять лишь по привычке: форма пустота, пустота форма ;  лишь по-форме каждый день повторять не обращая ум на смысловое содержание слов.

Просто у китайцев была сильно развита собственная форма мировоззрения, в корне отличная от индийского, вот потребовалось наставникам разрушать в умах учеников все концепции именно китайского мировоззрения, чтоб можно было вместить индийские буддийские понятия без искажений. А многие буддийские учения и методологии даже перенести на китайскую почву тогда не удалось, ни праману, ни прасангу...; хотя вот сейчас уже успешно переносятся.
Но мы же не китайци, у нас в корне  как мышления так и языка есть общность с индийскими. Вроде есть, хотя может уже и далеко разошлись и тоже появится наставник сжигающий тексты переводов и останется лишь Дзен вне слов и понятий, если индийско-буддийские вместить и понять не сможем. Хотя вот тибетци смогли вместить и понять, и без общности корней.

----------

Шуньяананда (27.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просто у китайцев была сильно развита собственная форма мировоззрения, в корне отличная от индийского, вот потребовалось наставникам разрушать в умах учеников все концепции именно китайского мировоззрения, чтоб можно было вместить индийские буддийские понятия без искажений. А многие буддийские учения и методологии даже перенести на китайскую почву тогда не удалось, ни праману, ни прасангу...; хотя вот сейчас уже успешно переносятся.


Пунктиром.

Согласно преданиям, чань/дзэн принёс в Китай некто Бодхидхарма/Путидамо (о просветлённости коего, к слову, ныне не обнаружено никаких фактических свидетельств; да и вёл он себя, согласно тем же преданиям, совершенно дико, в результате чего попал в Китае в полный игнор, пока его, спустя аж девять лет, не отыскал некто Цзи Гуан ака Хуйкэ).

И имел он при себе неск. свитков кит. перевода Ланкаватара сутры, какую и передал Хуйкэ, ставшем вторым патриархом Чань.
Спустя время, возник пятый из патриархов Чань: Хунжэнь, проповедовавший "Алмазную сутра" и обосновавший концепцию мгновенного просветления. Он также, как и его учитель, что неудивительно, очень почитал Ланкаватару, содержащую, кроме много прочего, многократную настоятельную рекомендацию избавления от рассудочного восприятия. 

Эта рекомендация очень пришлась ко двору и пятому патриарху, вплоть до того, что задуманная и уже заказанная им художнику роспись одной из монастырских стен по мотивам Ланкаватары, была им отменена (ибо "форма есть пустота, а пустота есть форма"), а вместо неё в монастыре был объявлен своего рода тендер на звание патриарха на основе лучшего из гатх/стихотворений, созданного кем-либо из монахов... В итоге возникли две школы: шестого патриарха Хуйнэна (мгновенного просветления) и Шэньсю (постепенного просветления).

А вот чрезмерно сложная и объёмная (в отличие от Алмазной) Ланкаватара сутра, со всеми её множественными детальными и головоломными наставлениями (содержащими описание уровней просветления вплоть до непревзойдённого полного) оказалась побоку... И то сказать: рассчитана она, что подчёркивается в тексте, на людей/йогинов, практикующих даже не в монастыре, а в полном уединении.

Так в Чань и укоренилось учение об _упрощённом мгновенном просветлении_ (просветление постепенное с многотрудным прохождением вороха уровней совершенствования -- куда менее привлекательно, правда? а тут раз, и ты -- мастер! : ), ныне успешно привлекающее к себе людей по всему миру.

----------

Aion (27.03.2018), Балдинг (28.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2018), Михаил_ (27.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Абсолютная реальность это обусловленное возникновение и прекращение. Обусловленное.


Абсолютная реальность - обусловленное? Вот здесь понимаю, что наши воззрения расходятся, у меня другая дорожка )
А это ваше личное видение? Которое еще более высокое, чем, например, в дзогчене? )
Конечно можно допустить, что в дзогчене архитектура дана на концепете как точка опоры для дальнейшего постижения неконцептуального. 
Но это понимание верно и работает на 100%.
И скорее всего все же абсолютная реальность - это Дхармадхату.
Коренной уровень - пустота(потенциалное непроявленное все), просветленный ум, светоносная природа (которая "затвердевает" в омраченном сознании, "материализуется", т.е. не воспринимается в истинном виде) и безграничная способность (энергии).




> Есть много людей, полагаюих, что махаяна говорит о чем-то постоянном и первоначальном. Ну что ж, пусть полагают. Им без этого никак. Спорить смысла нет, пусть рассуждают о корабликах в лужах и думают, как глубоки их познания. Но они знают, что ничего не постигли, бьются в тисках заблуждений и бесятся, когда кто-то делает заявления о постижениях. Таковы их склоности и их омрачения. .......


Ну из текста читается, что вы сами на такой же баррикаде. 
И т.е. тибетцы, достигшие высочайших уровней, и давшие это знание, заблуждались ? )





> Теоретик же тонет в своих иллюзиях, но ни за что не признается, что так и не понял теории. Его будет бесить уверенность и решимость других, ведь он задушен сомнениями.


Понял/не понял - не те слова. Ориентироваться нужно на состояние, ощущение, изменения (прогресс).

----------


## Монферран

Абсолютная реальность охватывает то, как всё возникает и прекращается обусловленно.

Можно продемонстрировать словами Нагарджуны во вступлении к Mulamadhyamaka Karika:



yaḥ pratītyasamutpādaṁ prapañcopaśamaṁ śivam | 
deśayāmāsa saṁbuddhastaṁ vande vadatāṁ varam || 


Зависимое возникновение, умиротворение одержимости ложным, благоприятное -
Приветствую его, полностью просветлённого Будду, лучшего из ораторов, который проповедовал это!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Абсолютная реальность охватывает то, как всё возникает и прекращается обусловленно.


Я о деталях спрашивал, "архитектуре", в частности, что есть абсолютная реальность. А эти общие слова - и ежу понятно.

----------


## Монферран

> Я о деталях спрашивал, "архитектуре", в частности, что есть абсолютная реальность. А эти общие слова - и ежу понятно.


Об архитектуре ПС смотрите в суттах ПК и у самого Нагарджуны и прочих учителей. Конечно же, Нагарджуна куда подробнее сказал о двух истинах далее по тексту и в других текстах. Ваш вопрос был: АИ - обусловленное? Ответ: не АИ - обусловленное, а как всё - обусловленное. Как всё зависимо - это можно изучать подробно в Дхарме.

Вкратце: если возникает это, возникает и то. если прекращается это, прекращается и то.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не хочу, поскольку не вижу смысла. Вы идете своим путем и я желаю вам на нем всяческих успехов. И завидовать тут совершенно не чему, поскольку это ваш путь, не имеющий ко мне никакого отношения. Поэтому у мня нет ни малейшей охоты ни поучать вас, ни принимать от вас поучения. Так что не тратьте силы попусту.
> Хотя... может быть, это у вас такая форма самоудовлетворения - поучать? Но заниматься таким постыдным делом взрослому мужчина, право, не к лицу ))


Вы думаете, что поучать - постыдное дело.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И т.е. тибетцы, достигшие высочайших уровней, и давшие это знание, заблуждались ? )


Здесь нет тех тибетцев. Здесь есть эти русские, которые думают, что понимают тех тибетцев и спорят.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И скорее всего


Гадать можно годами. Прямо сейчас Вы можете опереться на ясность и невозмутимость, не откладывая ни мгновения.
Когда Вы видите что все разнообразные проявления ума имеют одну природу, Вы сразу понимаете тексты любой сложности и запутанности.  Это не значит, что Вы сможете их изложить какими-нибудь более простыми и понятными словами. Просто Вам будет очевидно, о чем идет речь.

И Вы не будете, как некоторые доморощенные эксперты, раздумывать о том, какие учения выше, какие ниже, какие сложнее, какие проще.

----------

Монферран (27.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы думаете, что поучать - постыдное дело.


лезть с непрошенными поучениями - конечно постыдное

----------

Aion (28.03.2018), Шавырин (28.03.2018), Шуньяананда (28.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> лезть с непрошенными поучениями - конечно постыдное


Это "лезть" - не более чем Ваша сентиментальная оценка. Вам только кажется, что Ваши лазанья чем-то отличаются о реплик других.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (28.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Абсолютная реальность охватывает то, как всё возникает и прекращается обусловленно.
> 
> Можно продемонстрировать словами Нагарджуны во вступлении к Mulamadhyamaka Karika:
> 
> 
> 
> yaḥ pratītyasamutpādaṁ prapañcopaśamaṁ śivam | 
> deśayāmāsa saṁbuddhastaṁ vande vadatāṁ varam || 
> 
> ...


Предложение (ненавязчивое ))) 

А давайте при цитировании, цитировать хотябы всю шлоку, а не обрывочно ; )

----------


## Харуказе

> Смотря, что понимать под концептуальным умом.
> Просто у китайцев была сильно развита собственная форма мировоззрения, в корне отличная от индийского, вот потребовалось наставникам разрушать в умах учеников все концепции именно китайского мировоззрения, чтоб можно было вместить индийские буддийские понятия без искажений. А многие буддийские учения и методологии даже перенести на китайскую почву тогда не удалось, ни праману, ни прасангу...; хотя вот сейчас уже успешно переносятся.
> Но мы же не китайци, у нас в корне  как мышления так и языка есть общность с индийскими. Вроде есть, хотя может уже и далеко разошлись и тоже появится наставник сжигающий тексты переводов и останется лишь Дзен вне слов и понятий, если индийско-буддийские вместить и понять не сможем. Хотя вот тибетци смогли вместить и понять, и без общности корней.


Да нет. Просто по жизни проще вообще не заморачиваться. Это справедливо и в Китае,и в Индии,и в Тибете,и в Сан-Марино. Какой-то философии в этом нет.

----------

Монферран (28.03.2018), Шуньяананда (28.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Предложение (ненавязчивое ))) 
> 
> А давайте при цитировании, цитировать хотябы всю шлоку, а не обрывочно ; )


А как Вы думаете, что означают палочки вертикальные справа от санскритострок? Одна и снизу ещё две?  :Smilie: 

У меня нет проблем с навязчивостью кого-то, не стесняйтесь. Если Сергей рискнёт давать навязчивые оценки мне вновь, получит зеркалку.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Смотря, что понимать под концептуальным умом.
> При всём разлагольствовании о внеконцептуальности, у Вас в дхьяне сознание веданы (даже не сознание самджня и не сознание самскара), а если углубите то будет опора либо на самджня либо на самскара. И по другому никак, виджняна не самосуще.
> Хотя вот если жить в материальной культуре и с детства привыкнуть лишь к сознанию грубой рупа , то уже сознание ведана (рупа дхьяны) кажуться внеконцептуальными, а на самом деле даже самая верхние арупа - чистые концепции.
> И никакой опыт вне концепции не бывает. Тоже аманасикара это ведь викальпа, тобишь - идея.
> Даже опыт природы познающести ума это - последующая читта имеющая обьектом опыта предыдущий момент читта уже ввиде концепции\идеи\запечатлённого в памяти.
> И опыт постижения пустоты это определённая форма умозрительности, хотя конечно и здесь можно повторять лишь по привычке: форма пустота, пустота форма ;  лишь по-форме каждый день повторять не обращая ум на смысловое содержание слов.
> 
> Просто у китайцев была сильно развита собственная форма мировоззрения, в корне отличная от индийского, вот потребовалось наставникам разрушать в умах учеников все концепции именно китайского мировоззрения, чтоб можно было вместить индийские буддийские понятия без искажений. А многие буддийские учения и методологии даже перенести на китайскую почву тогда не удалось, ни праману, ни прасангу...; хотя вот сейчас уже успешно переносятся.
> Но мы же не китайци, у нас в корне  как мышления так и языка есть общность с индийскими. Вроде есть, хотя может уже и далеко разошлись и тоже появится наставник сжигающий тексты переводов и останется лишь Дзен вне слов и понятий, если индийско-буддийские вместить и понять не сможем. Хотя вот тибетци смогли вместить и понять, и без общности корней.


в школе российской китаистики,особо в отделе и-цзин,идут жаркие споры на поднятую вами тему.мне они,поправив точку зрения на и-цзин,испортили много крови и доставили много огорчений,похоронив полгода умственного труда.мышление и представления у фонетически письменных культур и иероглифически-разное.В первом случае логика,во втором-нумерология.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

На эту тему как раз вспоминаю коллег моего деда по академии наук. Были академики, которые преломляли свою жизнь через призму полученных ими знаний и своего опыта,а были академики, которые предельно просто жили,я бы даже сказал свободно. Но и те и те обладали очень глубокими знаниями в своих областях познания (не зависимо от того технические это были науки или гуманитарные).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2018), Монферран (28.03.2018), Шуньяананда (28.03.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> На эту тему как раз вспоминаю коллег моего деда по академии наук. Были академики, которые преломляли свою жизнь через призму полученных ими знаний и своего опыта,а были академики, которые предельно просто жили,я бы даже сказал свободно. Но и те и те обладали очень глубокими знаниями в своих областях познания (не зависимо от того технические это были науки или гуманитарные).


горжусь Вашим дедушкой

----------


## Юй Кан

> лезть с непрошенными поучениями - конечно постыдное


Бесстыжему -- ничего не стыдно... 
И в этом смысле основанное на лести (что немаловажно для заботы о собственном статусе в глазах другого) гавторитетное поучательство типа "Вы уже видите. Совершенствуйтесь в этом направлении..." -- не самое неблагое.

----------

Aion (28.03.2018), Сергей Хос (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> гавторитетное поучательство типа "Вы уже видите. Совершенствуйтесь в этом направлении..." -- не самое неблагое.


Очень хорошо отмечать неблагое. Любой буддист просто учится отличать благое от неблагого.  :Smilie:  Иногда в чьё-то "неблагое" записываются собственные рефлексии, но это по неопытности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> лезть с непрошенными поучениями - конечно постыдное


Вы так считаете, но это не обязательно.

Вот сейчас Вы пытаетесь поучать, хотя Вас не просили, но не стыдитесь этого. Почему?

----------

Монферран (28.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот сейчас Вы пытаетесь поучать, хотя Вас не просили, но не стыдитесь этого. Почему?


Я лишь ответил на ваш вопрос, а не лез непрошеным со своим мнением о ваши способностях, не так ли? в этом разница.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я лишь ответил на ваш вопрос, а не лез непрошеным со своим мнением о ваши способностях, не так ли? в этом разница.


Вам захотелось увидеть там вопрос. 
Вы не замечаете, когда поучаете сами, но замечаете, когда кто-то поучает Вас и пытаетесь манипулировать, мол, это стыдно.

Это не вопрос. Это констатация факта. На что здесь отвечать? Вы пытаетесь возразить и пристыдить. Что это, как не попытка поучения?

Нет никакой проблемы, поучайте на здоровье и перестаньте стыдиться и завидовать. 
Почитайте вместе с Юй Каном про стыд и бесстыдство и не путайте больше никогда неосознанные неблагие поступки и сознательные неблагие поступки.
У Вас это не так выражено, а карма Юй Кана настолько очевидно, что и указывать не нее нет смысла, только дразнить понапрасну.

----------

Монферран (28.03.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Гадать можно годами. Прямо сейчас Вы можете опереться на ясность и невозмутимость, не откладывая ни мгновения.
> Когда Вы видите что все разнообразные проявления ума имеют одну природу, Вы сразу понимаете тексты любой сложности и запутанности.  Это не значит, что Вы сможете их изложить какими-нибудь более простыми и понятными словами. Просто Вам будет очевидно, о чем идет речь.
> 
> И Вы не будете, как некоторые доморощенные эксперты, раздумывать о том, какие учения выше, какие ниже, какие сложнее, какие проще.


Ну, если это адресовано мне, то мои сомнения закончились, это уже в прошлом) И это не (только) интеллектуальное понимание, это ежедневное состояние. И да, важные штрихи, которых не хватало для картины, мне пришли из дзогчен (выше/ниже - не важно, просто я нашел в нем для себя ответы, важные штрихи, которых не хватало для картины).

На самом деле "коренная" архитектура очень важна. Не знаю, где в ней место Алаи, но.

Как же важно видение всей картины. Причем во всех делах, явлениях, вещах вообще в жизни. 
Когда работаешь на каком-то уровне, далеком (вниз по иерархии архитектуры) от базовых сущностей и не знаешь (или забываешь вспомнить) о них - начинаются проблемы, непонятки, пробуксовки.
На работе с недавнего времени убеждаюсь в 1000-й раз, если что-то непонятно, пошла пустая трата ресурсов, пробуксовка - делай шаг вверх в "иерархии", иди даже на сами причины постановки задачи - сразу будет верное понимание и решение. Иначе можешь обрести массу негатива и безрезультатность (или топорное решение), продолжая ковыряться в конкретных деталях, в неосознанности.

----------

Алик (30.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почитайте вместе с Юй Каном про стыд и бесстыдство и не путайте больше никогда неосознанные неблагие поступки и сознательные неблагие поступки.
> У Вас это не так выражено, а карма Юй Кана настолько очевидно, что и указывать не нее нет смысла, только дразнить понапрасну.


Да, у Юй Кана такая "карма"/склонность: разоблачать лжецов и блефотворцев, т.е. здесь -- по сути -- просто жуликов от буддизма. И он этого не скрывал и не скрывает. Как и то, что дразнить его, действительно, -- дело напрасное... В силу чего надменное "только дразнить" и о прочитать про совесть достойно краткого симметричного ответа.

Так вот, что касается бесстыдства, то чуть ещё: сама авторитетненькая фраза "Вы уже видите..." потибрена неким Вон Соном из интервью с одной из наставниц Кван Ум. (И так -- не только с этой эффектно-лестной фразой.) Что само по себе -- факт постыдный.
Такова ещё одна констатация ещё одного "сознательно неблагого поступка" некоего Вон Сона, никакими играми слов, как обычно, не конвертируемого в поступок благой.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как Вы думаете, что означают палочки вертикальные справа от санскритострок? Одна и снизу ещё две?


Ааа )
Мы разными редакциями пользуемся.

(вообще _данда_  передаёт на письме паузу в речи (размером с время требуемое для набирания воздуха при говорении (две "данды" дольшую паузу передающую завершения определённого словестного выражения)). правила правописания санскрита полностью повторяют правила произношения, даже точнее: просто, как произносится так и пишиться)

и вот введение в ММК, это какбы одно выражение в одну шлоку, с четырьмя препинаниями : )

anirodham anutpādam anucchedam aśāśvatam |
anekārtham anānārtham anāgamam anirgamam |
yaḥ pratītyasamutpādaṃ prapañcopaśamaṃ śivam |
deśayām āsa saṃbuddhas taṃ vande vadatāṃ varam |

----------


## Монферран

> Да, у Юй Кана такая "карма"/склонность: разоблачать лжецов и блефотворцев, т.е. здесь -- по сути -- просто жуликов от буддизма. И он этого не скрывал и не скрывает. Как и то, что дразнить его, действительно, -- дело напрасное... В силу чего надменное "только дразнить" и о прочитать про совесть достойно краткого симметричного ответа.
> 
> Так вот, что касается совести, то чуть ещё: сама авторитетненькая фраза "Вы уже видите..." потибрена неким Вон Соном из интервью с одной из наставниц Кван Ум. (И так -- не только с этой эффектно-лестной фразой.) Что само по себе -- факт постыдный.
> Такова ещё одна констатация ещё одного "сознательно неблагого поступка" некоего Вон Сона, никакими играми слов, как обычно, не конвертируемого в поступок благой.


Что за наваждение такое,
Я всё повторяю в адрес твой:
Неблагое, Неблагое, Неблагое,
Где-то между блажью и шизой

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что за наваждение такое,
> Я всё повторяю в адрес твой:
> Неблагое, Неблагое, Неблагое,
> Где-то между блажью и шизой



Не стоило и мараться.

----------

Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не стоило и мараться.


Я считаю, люди тут все искренние, душевные, если негодуют, то за правду-матку, и за чашкой чая нашли бы о чём дружелюбно поговорить и поинтересоваться друг у друга. Но интернет как скальпель вскрывает то, что не вылезет при очном общении. А именно, слишком серьёзное отношение к вещам пустотным, тленным, которые будут забыты, случись что по-настоящему серьёзное в реале. И если кого-то такая позиция раздражает, моё отношение - как у Али.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не стоило и мараться.


Мудро, право слово, в кои веки... Добавить бы сюда ещё, для полноты, "самому марать-ся и не стóит ", дабы и впредь... За язык же никто не тянет?

*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.*

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я считаю, люди тут все искренние, душевные, если негодуют, то за правду-матку, и за чашкой чая нашли бы о чём дружелюбно поговорить и поинтересоваться друг у друга. Но интернет как скальпель вскрывает то, что не вылезет при очном общении. А именно, слишком серьёзное отношение к вещам пустотным, тленным, которые будут забыты, случись что по-настоящему серьёзное в реале. И если кого-то такая позиция раздражает, моё отношение - как у Али.


Люди так же искренне жаждают, боятся и смущаются. И не менее искренне врут, крадут и убивают. Когда люди начинают делить: это искреннее, а это неискреннее - они всего лишь оценивают исходя из своих нравится и не нравится. 
Удобно думать, что есть какая-то особенная искренность и что она нам изредка удается. Но никакой особенной искренности не нужно, чтобы просто прямо сейчас видеть явно действующие склонности и склонности еще не проявившиеся, но уже созревшие. 

Люди часто заблуждаются, пытаясь соответствовать каким-нибудь очень высоким для себя моральным установкам и принципам, думая, что пока они им не соответствуют, они не могут опираться на изначальную мудрость и успокаивать тело, чувства и ум. 
Люди часто заблуждаются, пытаясь разделить людей на более мудрых и менее мудрых, более нравственных и менее нравственных, более достойных и менее достойных. 
Люди часто заблуждаются, думая, что осуждая себя или других они делают что-то благое. 

Почему все это заблуждения? Потому что всего лишь удерживая ум спокойным и не гоняясь за ясностью неясного прямо видно: вот - жадность, вот - страх, вот - замешательство. И тогда путь совершенно ясен, что бы при этом ни фантазировали другие. 
Не нужно в безмятежность и ясность тащить ничего рожденного жадностью, страхом и замешательством. Тогда открываются все пути, и появляется спокойное восприятие самых разных заблуждений и омрачений. Они видны, но нет необходимости что-то с ними делать. Нет необходимости их изменять, разрушать, ограничивать, ломать, трансформировать, оспаривать. Есть истина, пребывание в которой вопрос одного момента, любого момента. 

Нельзя указать на истину, указывая на заблуждения. Человек сам видит какие-то заблуждения и может их отпустить. 
Если люди нападают друг на друга из-за заблуждений - не нужно становиться на сторону одних заблуждений против других. И те и другие отбрасываются. Что остается?

Если Вы еще не пили сегодня чай, давайте займемся чаепитием.

----------

Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нельзя указать на истину, указывая на заблуждения. Человек сам видит какие-то заблуждения и может их отпустить. 
> Если люди нападают друг на друга из-за заблуждений - не нужно становиться на сторону одних заблуждений против других. И те и другие отбрасываются. Что остается?


Если отбросить, прежде всего, демагогию, то...
Нелепо указывать ни истину, которая невыразима в слове или даже в умопорождённом образе. Указывать на истину -- претенциозная глупость, ибо -- претензия способность её выразить/явить.
Потому речь -- не об указаниях на истину (с любой буквы : ).

Из Ланкаватары, слова Будды:

120. Достигнув проникновения в дхармы, _являю я Истину_1 *йогинам*.
Истина внутреннего постижения свободна от различённого и различения.
——————————————————
1 ... являю я Истину (_таттвам дешеми_), букв. «я указую на Истину».
При этом разоблачать лживость и блеф жуликов от Учения -- занятие благое, как ни виляй словами, выдавая анализ за нападение/посягание.
Напомню: разоблачаю это здесь не лично кому-то (включая жулика), но всем, кто читает БФ, дабы не купились на псевдо...

----------


## Монферран

У меня не вызывает ни малейшего дискомфорта Ваш намёк о том, что я хочу чему-то соответствовать, что я могу заблуждаться, и что я принимаю удобную для себя позицию. Это всё именно так. Когда дзен учителя говорят: всё - истина, для меня это - эвристика. И точно такая же эвристика - все искренни. У меня нет иного сообщества, где бы я мог отвести душу, зачем же мне плевать в колодец, из которого я пью? Конечно же люди могут быть ведомы страхами, комплексами, заниженной самооценкой, которая взрывается возмущением: как это так! меня не принимают здесь за авторитета, знатока и главного специалиста по цитированию!

Но здесь никто никого не изнасилует и не убьёт. Опасаться так же нелепо, как опасаться букв на экране. Здесь только помогут выявить свою неуверенность и неясность. Сожалею, что не могу с Вами выпить чаю в реалке. Где Вы, а где я. Остаюсь в своём чулане, со своими тараканами в голове.  :Frown:

----------


## Юй Кан

Увы, искренность не способна заменить глубокий ум или истинную мудрость.
Более того, она не может служить оправданием чему-либо неблагому: лжи, блефу, злобе, алчности и т.п.
Кроме того, искренность свойственная далеко не всем, особенно -- жуликам, какими искренними их ни объявляй: они чётко знают свой корыстный/манипулятивный интерес и упорно (иногда -- даже творчески) преследуют именно его, искренне (т.е. на т.н. "голубом глазу") оправдывая сие каждый по-своему (см. посты Вон Сона).
Так что искренность искренности рознь... : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мудро, право слово, в кои веки... Добавить бы сюда ещё, для полноты, "самому марать-ся и не стóит ", дабы и впредь... За язык же никто не тянет?
> 
> *Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить.*


Некий мирянин:
— Как только я очищаю своё сознание от одной мысли, тут же появляется другая. В моём сознании постоянно появляются какие-то мысли. Что мне делать с ними?
Банкэй:
— Очищение сознания от возникающих [в нём] мыслей подобно тому, как если бы ты попытался смыть кровь кровью. Ты можешь смыть первоначальную кровь, но ты по-прежнему останешься загрязнён кровью, и до тех пор, пока ты будешь продолжать смывать кровь кровью, пятна крови никогда не исчезнут. Гак как ты не знаешь, что твоё сознание, изначально будучи нерождённым и неумирающим, является свободным от иллюзий, ты считаешь, что мысли твои существуют на самом деле и вращаешься в колесе перерождений. Тебе следует осознать, что мысли эфемерны и нереальны. Не притягивай и не отбрасывай их, пусть они приходят и уходят. Они подобны отражениям в зеркале. Светлое и чистое зеркало отражает всё, что бы перед ним ни предстало. Но отражение не остаётся в зеркале [при исчезновении отражаемого объекта]. Сознание будды в десять тысяч раз светлее любого зеркала, а поскольку оно наделено чудодейственной всёосвещающей силой, в свете его все мысли исчезают без следа

----------

Алик (30.03.2018), Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если отбросить, прежде всего, демагогию, то...
> Нелепо указывать ни истину, которая невыразима в слове или даже в умопорождённом образе. Указывать на истину -- претенциозная глупость, ибо -- претензия способность её выразить/явить.
> Потому речь -- не об указаниях на истину (с любой буквы : ).
> 
> Из Ланкаватары, слова Будды:
> 
> 120. Достигнув проникновения в дхармы, _являю я Истину_1 *йогинам*.
> Истина внутреннего постижения свободна от различённого и различения.
> ——————————————————
> ...


Делайте что считаете нужным, но знайте, что я не воспринимаю это на свой счет, поскольку вижу, что это лишь Ваша зависть. Вы только упоминаете о собственных недостатках, которые Вы пытаетесь сдерживать и впадаете в другие, которые не пытатесь сдерживать, поскольку раздражены, если Ваши ценности оскверняются, игнорируются, порицаются. Вы найдете благодарных читателей, которые увидят то же, что и Вы, поскольку у Вас и у них одинаковые склонности порицать и обличать, коренящиеся в зависти, страхе и замешательстве. Моему делу от Ваших слов нет ни ущерба, ни затруднений, как нет прибытка или помощи от слов благодарности других участников.

Вы не верите, что кто-то может быть невозмутим, поскольку возмущение в Вас очень легко взрывается. Поэтому уже сейчас Вы взбудоражены и возмущены. Но это проблема, с которой Вы сами можете справиться, как только сильного этого захотите. 

Я указывал, указываю и продолжу указывать только на истину, снова и снова, как бы Вас это ни цепляло и не тащило в раздражение, гнев и отвращение.
Когда Вы наконец-то обнаружите проблеск невозмутимой ясности, Вы сможете отряхнуть всю эту накопленную карму, а пока - некуда спешить и пытаться с Вами о чем-то дискутировать. Я лишь сочувствую Вам и Вашим переживаниям и страданиям.

И как бы Вы ни пытались считать себя выше, Вы не достигаете ни чистоты, ни незамутненности. Вы соревнуетесь только со своими иллюзиями. Ни на что другое Вы пока не способны, поскольку не способны видеть происходящего в Вашем же уме. Это замешательство у Вас очень сильное и очень явное. Вы в любой момент можете его легко и быстро обнаружить и рассмотреть. Но Ваше внимание захвачено другим. 

Пока Вы не видите пути, Вы не можете ни вступить на него, ни указать на него другим. Вы тонете в болоте заблуждений и взываете о помощи, но бьете по рукам, если Вам их протягивают. 
Это все могут обнаружить самостоятельно, поэтому нет нужды кому-то в этом помогать.

Реагируйте как умеете. Вы очень уязвимы, но это не значит, что Ваши чувства нужно всегда беречь. Только Вы сами раздуваетесь в самомнении и начинаете царапаться собственной короной. А думаете, что это негодная челядь Вас задевает.

Теперь попробуйте проследить, как Ваши склонности понесут Ваши мысли спорить, оправдываться и переводить стрелки. Удачных Вам попыток удержаться в невозмутимой ясности всего одно мгновение.

----------

Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Я указывал, указываю и продолжу указывать только на истину, снова и снова, как бы Вас это ни цепляло и не тащило в раздражение, гнев и отвращение.


Вызывает ли у Вас раздражение, когда я говорю, что вижу истину иначе? Истина в том, что чай со мной Вы пить не хотите, и насильно мил не будешь. Разве мы не всего лишь пыль, скомканная в воображение чего-то человеческого и душевного? Буквы на экране, которые иногда выглядят как пороки человеческие?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Делайте что считаете нужным, но знайте, что я не воспринимаю это на свой счет, поскольку вижу, что это лишь Ваша зависть.


Говорю же: РАЗОБЛАЧАЯ ВАШЕ -- НЕ ВАМ ПИШУ. (Может, так виднее?)
И, естественно, всегда поступаю так, как считаю нужным. Потому -- спасиб, что не запретили... : )




> Вы только упоминаете о собственных недостатках, которые Вы пытаетесь сдерживать и впадаете в другие, которые не пытатесь сдерживать, поскольку раздражены, если Ваши ценности оскверняются, игнорируются, порицаются. Вы найдете благодарных читателей, которые увидят то же, что и Вы, поскольку у Вас и у них одинаковые склонности порицать и обличать, коренящиеся в зависти, страхе и замешательстве. Моему делу от Ваших слов нет ни ущерба, ни затруднений, как нет прибытка или помощи от слов благодарности других участников.
> 
> Вы не верите, что кто-то может быть невозмутим, поскольку возмущение в Вас очень легко взрывается. Поэтому уже сейчас Вы взбудоражены и возмущены. Но это проблема, с которой Вы сами можете справиться, как только сильного этого захотите. 
> 
> Я указывал, указываю и продолжу указывать только на истину, снова и снова, как бы Вас это ни цепляло и не тащило в раздражение, гнев и отвращение.
> Когда Вы наконец-то обнаружите проблеск невозмутимой ясности, Вы сможете отряхнуть всю эту накопленную карму, а пока - некуда спешить и пытаться с Вами о чем-то дискутировать. Я лишь сочувствую Вам и Вашим переживаниям и страданиям.
> 
> И как бы Вы ни пытались считать себя выше, Вы не достигаете ни чистоты, ни незамутненности. Вы соревнуетесь только со своими иллюзиями. Ни на что другое Вы пока не способны, поскольку не способны видеть происходящего в Вашем же уме. Это замешательство у Вас очень сильное и очень явное. Вы в любой момент можете его легко и быстро обнаружить и рассмотреть. Но Ваше внимание захвачено другим. 
> 
> ...


Вот, опять сорвало с резьбы кран марающего-ся потока... И ни слова по теме.
Опять ничего особенного?
И опять -- инаф.

----------


## Won Soeng

Приятно встретить умиротворенного собеседника, знающего свое дело и не сбивающегося с пути.

----------

Монферран (29.03.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум не самосущ.
> А вне ума нет и природы ума.


Вне атмана также нет природы атмана.




> Атман же именно самосущ и может быть обособлен или всегда обособлен.


Поток ума точно так же всегда обособлен, поскольку разные потоки не сливаются: каждый вкушает плоды только тех действий (той кармы), которые связаны именно с ним, и по достижении своего завершения в состоянии полной пробужденности (когда все различающие следы кармы уже устранены) также остается обособленным (разные будды - это именно разные будды, а не аспекты одного общего ума).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> поскольку вижу, что это лишь Ваша зависть


У  @*Won Soeng* появился новый "конек" - повторяющаяся из раза в раз тема чужой зависти. Типа, все ему возражающие и в грош не ставящие его откровения - на самом деле ему завидуют.
Какая мощь! какая глубина духовного прозрения! поистине, тут есть чему позавидовать )))

----------

Юй Кан (31.03.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> У  @*Won Soeng* появился новый "конек" - повторяющаяся из раза в раз тема чужой зависти. Типа, все ему возражающие и в грош не ставящие его откровения - на самом деле ему завидуют.
> Какая мощь! какая глубина духовного прозрения! поистине, тут есть чему позавидовать )))


На воре шапка горит. Со стороны тоже видно, что Вы бездарь и завистник. Для Вас буддизм сводится к цитаткам в интернете, а любой намёк на практическую применимость тех цитат вызывает в Вас желание оспаривать такую возможность. И цитатки, например, Намкая Норбу, обращены именно к Вашим омрачениям. Вы с ней годами носитесь как с писаной торбой. Это же Вы рассуждаете о природе сознания в терминах слияния неоадвайтистов, а когда Вам указывают на промах, уже так было не раз, переходите к запасному варианту невозможности общего для индивидуальных существ ума. Это всё Намкай Норбу Вам показывает. А не тем, кто не поддерживает эти идеи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поток ума точно так же всегда обособлен, поскольку разные потоки не сливаются: каждый вкушает плоды только тех действий (той кармы), которые связаны именно с ним, и по достижении своего завершения в состоянии полной пробужденности (когда все различающие следы кармы уже устранены) также остается обособленным (разные будды - это именно разные будды, а не аспекты одного общего ума).


Согласен.
Но потоки умов взаимозависимы. Никто не существует полностью обособлено.
И познающесть существует лишь во взаимозависимости  с актом познания и обьектом познания.



> Вне атмана также нет природы атмана.
> 
> .


Атмана нет )
А вообще, что за природа атмана ?
Если способность знать, то атман какбы ими считается для джняха - адхикаранам. И за исключением вайшешиков и найаистов остальные даршанисты вполне считают что могут атман отделить\выделить\обособить от способности знать, (да и у вайшешиков и найаистов - атман отличен от джняха, он обладает этим качеством но не это) 
По сути атман это тотже дхармин якобы существующий и отличный от дхармы. Тоесть вот есть безграничные качества ума, а атманисты говорят что кроме этих качеств существует ещё отличный от них атман.
У них познающесть не только отлична от ума, но они ещё както умудряются наделить независимым существованием познающее от акта познания и обьекта познания; либо же вообще както запутано признают сущим лишь познающего, а акт познания и обьект познания не существующими.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Атмана нет )


Это кто сказал? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,Со стороны тоже видно


с дзен-интуицией не поспоришь, конечно 
а про вас с вон соенгом что можно сказать? каков поп, таков и причт - два сапога пара и оба с одной ноги)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это кто сказал? : )


Здравый смысл )

----------


## Монферран

> с дзен-интуицией не поспоришь, конечно 
> а про вас с вон соенгом что можно сказать? каков поп, таков и причт - два сапога пара и оба с одной ноги)))


Поповство только в Вашем уме. Ваш удел - этот милые "интеллектуальные" времяпрепровождения с сигареткой в зубах. Иного буддизма Вы для себя не мыслите. Намёк на что-то более содержательное - это для Вас вопиющий случай самоуверенности. И надо непременно навесить ярлык на чью-то уверенность, иначе неуютно в своём тесном мирке. Если кто-то посмел Ваше эго чуток пообкарнать, показав Ваши ошибки - это личный вызов для Вас. До тех пор моя персона Вас вообще не волнует. Но тут уже дело "чести" - защищаетесь как и принято у людей далёких от буддизма - обычными бессодержательными клише, попросту обзываетесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здравый смысл )


Это новый ник ВН? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это кто сказал? : )


А эТо обязательно должен сказать Кто-То  ? ; )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,Тоесть вот есть безграничные качества ума, а атманисты говорят что кроме этих качеств существует ещё отличный от них атман.


Нет, не так.
С т.зр. пустоты-жентонг, изначальный ум, или природа будды, дхату, татхагата-гарбха и т.д. пуст от всего преходящего (неблагих качеств, семян кармы и т.д.), но не пуст от качеств просветленного тела.
Вот эта его полнота, и прежде всего его "собственный признак" - ясность-и-осознавание, они и позволяют характеризовать его как маха-атман.
В этом и состоит провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота, как об этом сказано в Махапаринирване в притче о матери и дитя, которую я процитировал выше: "Прежде (то есть в сутрах второго поворота, излагающих рангтонг - СХ) я дал строгое учение об анатмане, чтобы ученики могли избавиться от ложной самости и зависящих от нее клеш. А ныне я даю учение о маха-атмане, которое ведет к обретению благих качеств дхармакаи и всеведения".

----------

Шварц (31.03.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А это обязательно должен Кто-То сказать ? ; )


Нет. Просто Будда Готама такого никогда не говорил: ни про есть, ни про нету. При этом дал очень внятное определение личности.
Такие дела...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, не так.
> С т.зр. пустоты-жентонг, изначальный ум, или природа будды, дхату, татхагата-гарбха и т.д. пуст от всего преходящего (неблагих качеств, семян кармы и т.д.), но не пуст от качеств просветленного тела.
> Вот эта его полнота, и прежде всего его "собственный признак" - ясность-и-осознавание, они и позволяют характеризовать его как маха-атман.
> ....]


Ну, да: ясность и светоносность - это собственный признак именно ума. При этом вне этого собственного признака - нет и какогото ума.  Это и есть - ум, и всё.
Как нет никакого носителя характеристик вне характеристик. Если разобрать что угодно на  характеристики - то ничего не будет в остатке оставаться.
Ни дхармина вне или внутри дхармы, ни атмана вне или внутри читта.

А называть можно что угодно как угодно. Хоть махаатман, хоть великое внутреннее, хоть великое сознание, хоть просто ум. Суть от этого не меняется, и некое самосущее вне своих признаков или внутри этих признаков - не появиться.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Просто Будда Готама такого *никогда* не говорил: ни про есть, ни про нету. При этом дал очень внятное определение личности.
> Такие дела...


Сумели прочесть *все* записи *всего* того, что сказал Будда Гаутама за сорок лет между Бодхи и уходом ? (а учил то он по несколько лекций в день и причём не только людей)
Или может даже присутствовали при каждом наставлении Будды ? Раз так уверенно написали - _никогда не говорил_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,попросту обзываетесь.


Да, да. "А кто так обзывается, тот сам так называется.  :Smilie: 
Вообще, вы с   @*Won Soeng*ом - забавные ребята. Разговор с вами происходит примерно по одной схеме:
- В буддизме нет ничего непостоянного.
- Но позвольте, вот тут сказано прямо "это - постоянное", причем не в смысле постоянства как цепочки мгновений, а именно о постоянстве как о собственной сущности. И разъясняется, почему и как.
- Да, сказано верно, но вы неправильно понимаете. А вот мы понимаем правильно.

Ну а потом, вместо содержательного обсуждения ньюансов доктрины, что было бы действительно интересно, следует переход на личности.

Кстати, с   @*Won Soeng* у нас давняя распря, еще с тех пор, как он тут на форуме пытался обосновать бредовую идею о том, что искусственный интеллект может иметь свойства полноценного ума живого существа, причем именно на том основании, что говорить об индивидуальных потоках - это мистификация, поскольку ум, дескать, качество всеобщее и нелокализованное.
А всякая локализация - это цепляние. По этой логике турникет в метро должен обладать природой будды, поскольку он функционально имеет качества живого существа, совершая выбор при различении безбилетников и законных посетителей. А любое алгоритмическое устройство отличается от него лишь степенью сложности.
Не знаю, отказался он уже от этого вздора или еще нет, но цепляние за не-цепляние остается его верным коньком.
Ну а вы со своей дзен-интуицией - просто подпевала )))

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,и некое самосущее вне своих признаков или внутри этих признаков - не появиться.


Одно то, что поток этого ума, который есть ясность-и-осозавание, индивидуален, это уже характеризует его как самосущий (не зависящий от иного).
Поэтому в махаяне и говорится: "Нет причин его уничтожения изначального ума". При этом каждый следующий момент сознания опирается на предыдущий, и в этом смысле ум опирается на самого себя.
А опирающееся лишь на себя и при этом неуничтоживое - это и есть самосущее, просто по определению.

Нагарджуна указывает, что, согласно учениям ранних буддийских традиций, в момент окончательной нирваны Будды, которая известна как «нирвана без остатка» – в обычном смысле это момент его окончательной смерти – индивидуальный поток сознания прекращает своё существование. Если бы это было так, говорит Нагарджуна, то период времени, в течение которого Будда Шакьямуни мог после своего полного пробуждения действовать на благо других живых существ, был бы чрезвычайно короток
...
Далее он доказывает безосновательность утверждения о том, что поток сознания индивида полностью пресекается при достижении им окончательной нирваны, поскольку, по мнению Нагарджуны, нет ничего, что могло бы привести индивидуальный поток сознания к полному прекращению. Действительно, рассуждает Нагарджуна, если для данного явления или события имеются необходимые меры противодействия, они вызовут полное прекращение этого явления или события. (Например, достаточное противоядие вызовет полное прекращение действия яда, против которого оно применено.) *Однако в том, что касается потока самого сознания, нет ни одного события или фактора, которые могли бы привести к его полному уничтожению.* Нагарджуна доказывает, что изначальный ум и загрязнения, или омрачения, которые затмевают присущую ему ясность, – это две отдельных сущности. Омрачения и загрязнения ума можно устранить путём практики мощных противоядий, содержащихся в учении Будды. Однако сам поток ума остаётся бесконечным.

Лама Гьяцо Тензин

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Одно то, что поток этого ума, который есть ясность-и-осозавание, индивидуален, это уже характеризует его как самосущий (не зависящий от иного).
> Поэтому в махаяне и говорится: "Нет причин его уничтожения изначального ума". При этом каждый следующий момент сознания опирается на предыдущий, и в этом смысле ум опирается на самого себя.
> А опирающееся лишь на себя и при этом неуничтоживое - это и есть самосущее, просто по определению.
> 
> ]


И ктоже у нас - самосущий и независимый.
Приведите лучше(чем синим других цитировать ))) пример самосущего независимого от других существ потока ума.
Кто опирается лишь сам на себя, когда даже Будда не становится таковым независимо от других, ибо необходимое условие становления Буддой - макаруна по отношению к другим  и  Рупа-корпус невозможно собрать без взаимодействия с другими.
Самосущее независимое существо\поток ума\или-ещё-чтото и мига не просуществует само по себе.
Независимое самосуществование это иллюзия и стремление обособить себя от других неосуществимо.

Ничто(и никто) не существует лишь от одной причины, от двух, от трёх , от .... , а всё что существует - существует как совокупность безграничного множества причин, условий, возможностей и предпосылок.

----------


## Монферран

> Да, да. "А кто так обзывается, тот сам так называется. 
> Вообще, вы с  @*Won Soeng*ом - забавные ребята. Разговор с вами происходит примерно по одной схеме:
> - В буддизме нет ничего непостоянного.
> - Но позвольте, вот тут сказано прямо "это - постоянное", причем не в смысле постоянства как цепочки мгновений, а именно о постоянстве как о собственной сущности. И разъясняется, почему и как.
> - Да, сказано верно, но вы неправильно понимаете. А вот мы понимаем правильно.
> 
> Ну а потом, вместо содержательного обсуждения ньюансов доктрины, что было бы действительно интересно, следует переход на личности.


Ой ли?  :Wink:  На личности Вы перешли в нашем разговоре немедленно. Что касается Вашей позиции, она как обезьяна прыгает с ветки на ветку - Вы то одно доказываете, то иное. А завершающее всегда, бывало не раз у Вас со многими - аргумент о величии отдельной ветви буддизма. Мол убийственный же аргумент - Библия крута, так сказано в Библии. Вот оно - поповство, а Вы ищете его где-то в других.  :Smilie:  Потроллить тхеравадинов у Вас знатно получалось. Они тоже зацикленны на аутентичности. Но Алексей А здесь Вам очень хорошо разъяснил о привязанностях, которыми Вы напрасно гордитесь.




> Вообще, с  @*Won Soeng* у нас давняя распря, еще с тех пор, как он тут на форуме пытался обосновать бредовую идею о том, что искусственный интеллект может иметь свойства полноценного ума живого существа, причем именно на том основании, что говорить об индивидуальных потоках - это мистификация, поскольку ум, дескать, качество всеобщее и нелокализованное.
> А всякая локализация - это цепляние. По этой логике турникет в метро должен обладать природой будды, поскольку он функционально имеет качества живого существа, совершая выбор при различении безбилетников и законных посетителей. А любое алгоритмическое устройство отличается от него лишь степенью сложности.
> Не знаю, отказался он уже от этого вздора или еще нет, но цепляние за не-цепляние остается его верным коньком.
> Ну а вы со своей дзен-интуицией - просто подпевала )))


Кстати, я не очень давно нашёл весьма плодотворную тему примерно 2010 года с участием вас и ещё и других сторонников и оппонентов этой идеи. У Вас интересная манера ведения дискуссий. Один раз Вам показывают, что примеры с шаром, "различившим" лузу, с арифмометром и турникетом некорректные. Конкретно показывают - почему и как. И главное - что в ИИ должно быть сверх предполагаемого Вами. Беседа продолжается дальше о чём-то ещё... Затем через год или два Вы за старое: ИИ - подобен турникету. И так во всём: любите доставать пыльных скелетов из своего чуланчика, одних и тех же. Та беседа интересная, сама по себе, много обсудили в 2010, заставили ув. Вон Сонга многое объяснить. Но эта Ваша манера возвращаться к уже пройденному с понтом ничего и не было - идиотская. Одно и то же долдоните, на что уже ответили. А на те вопросы, что Вам задают - Вы не отвечаете. Например, что такого особенного в существах Вы обнаруживаете, кроме мистифицируемых и нераскрываемых Вами терминов из тибетского буддизма. Если перед Вами признаки разумного поведения в роботе, как Вы обнаружите, что это не живое?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И ктоже у нас - самосущий и независимый.
> Приведите лучше(чем синим других цитировать ))) пример самосущего независимого от других существ потока ума.


Я цитирую других потому, что меня интересуют ньюансы воззрения, а не собственные "догоны" - я ведь в отличие от  @*Монферран* дзен-интуицией не обладаю. Можете считать меня "теоретиокм с сигареткой" - меня это ничуть не заботит.
В учениях сказано ясно: "индивидуален, обладает самоосознаванием (svasamvedana) и неуничтожим" - я неоднократно цитировал это "синеньким".
А это и есть характеристики самосущего. Ничего не могу поделать, таковы факты ))))

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Один раз Вам показывают, что примеры с шаром, "различившим" лузу, с арифмометром и турникетом некорректные. Конкретно показывают - почему и как. И главное - что в ИИ должно быть сверх предполагаемого Вами.


То есть вы как и  @*Won Soeng* полагаете, что алгоритмизированный ИИ может обладать полноценными качествами ума живого существа, включая бодхичитту и способность к обретению просветления?
Ну-ну )))

Кстати, Соенгу вздорность этой идеи объясняли многие, не только я. Но он был совершенно невменяем, по крайней мере с т.зр. тех, кто доказывал ему обратное. Так что ваше "Конкретно показывают - почему и как" - это ни о чем. Вернее, это суждение характеризует вас, а не обсуждаемую тему - вам кажется, что Соенг что-то обосновал, вот и все.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я цитирую других потому, что меня интересуют ньюансы воззрения, а не собственные "догоны" - я ведь в отличие от @*Монферран* дзен-интуицией не обладаю. Можете считать меня "теоретиокм с сигареткой" - меня это ничуть не заботит.
> В учениях сказано ясно: "индивидуален, обладает самоосознаванием (svasamvtdana) и неуничтожим" - я неоднократно цитировал это "синеньким".
> А это и есть характеристики самосущего. Ничего не могу поделать, таковы факты ))))


"индивидуален, обладает самоосознаванием (svasamvtdana) и неуничтожим" - *никак не обязательно: независимый и самосущий*.
Все и всё -  взаимообусловлены и взаимозависимо.
Кроме такого что атман, ... но такого нет, это  необнаружимо, точнее можно вполне можно обнаружить, что такого просто - нет и никогда небыло.

И когда говорится, что обязательной причиной нынешнего момента ума есть предыдущий момент ума - это *не значит* что это* единственная необходимая* причина для нынешнего момента ума.
Ничто не случается лишь от одной причины, лишь от двух, лишь от трёх, ...., а всё что случается - происходит в силу безграничного множества причин, условий, возможностей, тенденций и потенций.

А фактом это будет - когда очевидный пример приведёте (когото или чегото полностью самосущего и независимого)))
Воззрения должны соответствовать реальности и подкреплятся очевидными примерами или хотябы здравыми доводами.

----------


## Шварц

> Одно то, что поток этого ума, который есть ясность-и-осозавание, индивидуален,


А это откуда информация, что он индивидуален?



> Если бы это было так, говорит Нагарджуна, то период времени, в течение которого Будда Шакьямуни мог после своего полного пробуждения действовать на благо других живых существ, был бы чрезвычайно короток


А почему действовать на благо других живых существ должен именно некий индивидуальный поток? Возможно действует "изначальный"(вневременный) единый ум (возможно с какими-то признаками индивидуальности, остающимися после паринирваны).

----------


## Монферран

> То есть вы как и @*Won Soeng* полагаете, что алгоритмизированный ИИ может обладать полноценными качествами ума живого существа, включая бодхичитту и способность к обретению просветления?
> Ну-ну )))


Я исхожу из того, что Ваши "полноценные качества ума" - это манипуляция вот этой необоснованной полноценностью. Почему бы мне не допустить, что Вы правы? И ув. Вон Сонг допускает, что Вы можете быть правы (задавая вопрос об особенности). Просто покажите, в чём заключается полноценность. Вот допустим, есть гипотетический пример Соляриса Лема. Вы имеете дело с Солярисом. По каким признакам Вы решаете, что он живой и разумный или что он лишь "химическая реакция" на раздражитель?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А это откуда информация, что он индивидуален?


Если вас интересует тема, поищите выше цитаты из канона и авторитетных учителей, где об этом сказано прямо (где-то на 4-5 страницах, выделено синеньким))). 
Мне надоело одно и то же цитировать по нескольку раз.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По каким признакам Вы решаете, что он живой и разумный или что он лишь "химическая реакция" на раздражитель?


Это как раз просто: материя и происходящие в ней процессы не может быть причиной сознания. Об этом тот же Далай-лама говорит неоднократно, в частности, в разговорах с современными учеными.
Причем он подчеркивает, что допущение такой возможности как раз и отличает современный научный материализм, как воззрение, от буддизма. Цитаты поискать или так поверите? ))))
Так что  @*Won Soeng* в общем-то просто латентный материалист, только сам не осознает собственное цепляние за свои бредовые идеи. Отсюда и его стремление непременно опровергнуть ум как самосущее в понимании учений Третьего поворота.
Да и вы, видимо, тоже )))

----------


## Монферран

> Это как раз просто: материя и происходящие в ней процессы не может быть причиной сознания. Об этом тот же Далай-лама говорит неоднократно, в частности, в разговорах с современными учеными.
> Причем он подчеркивает, что допущение такой возможности как раз и отличает современный научный материализм, как воззрение, от буддизма. Цитаты поискать или так поверите? ))))
> Так что @*Won Soeng* в общем-то просто латентный материалист, только сам этого не осознает. Отсюда и его стремление непременно опровергнуть ум как самосущее в понимании учений Третьего поворота.
> Да и вы, видимо, тоже )))


Но это же глупо с Вашей стороны извращать позицию оппонента. Где Вы увидели материю в позиции оппонента? Речь о исследовании возникновения шадаятаны, а это не материя. И напомните, пожалуйста, точный термин на санскрите, которым Вы обозначаете материю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но это же глупо с Вашей стороны извращать позицию оппонента. Где Вы увидели материю в позиции оппонента? Речь о исследовании возникновения шадаятаны, а это не материя. И напомните, пожалуйста, точный термин на санскрите, которым Вы обозначаете материю.


Алгоритмическое устройство как основа ИИ - материально, поскольку состоит из вещества, не так ли?

----------


## Монферран

> Алгоритмическое устройство как основа ИИ - материально, поскольку состоит из вещества, не так ли?


Ваше тело точно так же материально, но это не мешает проявляться жизни. Сергей, зачем мы сейчас проходим по пути, который Вы уже в 2010 проходили? Всё это там было. Никто из материи не собирался создавать существо. Тот же вопрос там обсуждался, затем перешли к другим вопросам.

Предлагаю здесь завершить оффтоп. Найду ту тему снова, и в ней можно будет продолжить. Там масса всего интересного.


апдейт:

нашёл это старое обсуждение. отмечу с этого места: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post362139

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И когда говорится, что обязательной причиной нынешнего момента ума есть предыдущий момент ума - это *не значит* что это* единственная необходимая* причина для нынешнего момента ума.
> Ничто не случается лишь от одной причины, лишь от двух, лишь от трёх, ...., а всё что случается - происходит в силу безграничного множества причин, условий, возможностей, тенденций и потенций.
> 
> А фактом это будет - когда очевидный пример приведёте (когото или чегото полностью самосущего и независимого)))
> Воззрения должны соответствовать реальности и подкреплятся очевидными примерами или хотябы здравыми доводами.


Сансарный объектно-ориентированный ум действительно имеет множество причин своего возникновения.
Но "изначальный ум" мула-читта не имеет других причин своего существования кроме самого себя. Потому его и называют "самовозникший" (rang shar по-тибетски).
Имеющее же лишь смое себя в качестве своей причины и к тому же не имеющее причин своего прекращения - вечное и самосущее по определению. А это и есть характеристики атмана )))

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Сансарный объектно-ориентированный ум действительно имеет множество причин своего возникновения.
> Но "изначальный ум" мула-читта не имеет других причин своего существования кроме самого себя. Потому его и называют "самовозникший" (rang shar по-тибетски).
> Имеющее же лишь смое себя в качестве своей причины и к тому же не имеющее причин своего прекращения - вечное и самосущее по определению. А это и есть характеристики атмана )))


Пемасири Тхера о ниббане: "В упанишадах о Ниббане сказано очень много. Это довольно близко к учению, данному Буддой. Потому что большинство того, что вы найдёте в упанишадах было сказано Пачьекка-Буддами" - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post606987

Вот тоже интересное сообщение от бхиккху Кхеминды, судя по изложенной информации, в ней претензии только к обрядовой стороне (привнесение жертвоприношений), но не к философии - http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?p=83293#p83293

А вот из беседы бхиккху Бодхи и Алена Уоллеса: Бхиккху Бодхи: Дорогой Ален, отношение между ниббаной и сознанием стало предметом жарких споров межу нами и западными монахами на Шри-Ланке, и наши мнения разделились. Хотя я и размышляю над этим вопросом уже много лет, должен признаться, что у меня нет ясного решения. Вероятно, источник недоразумений кроется в западном способе мышления. А может, и нет. Мой учитель, досточтимый Баландагода Ананда Майтрея, говорил мне, насколько его толкование ниббаны близко к пониманию Брахмана в традиции Адвайты Веданты (с незначительными расхождениями), и он замечал, что не согласен с теми учеными монахами со Шри-Ланки, которые рассматривают ниббану лишь как прекращение.

А вот взгляд Аджана Маха Буа - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajahn_...the_&#39;Citta' , там где про читту: Some basic teachings on the 'Citta'

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Я обратил внимание, что взгляд на ниббану у учителей из традиционных тхеравадинских стран, может не совпадать с мнением австралийских представителей, например с бхиккху Суджато. А если искать взгляды традиционных учителей тхеравады, то сюда еще можно добавить Тхиттила Саядо, который учил что ниббана ни вид ничто.

Мне вот такой взгляд близок, это из трактата "Учение чань о мгновенном постижении" Хуйхая:

Вопрос: Что такое неправильное и правильное мышление? 
Ответ: Мышление с точки зрения существования и не–существования называется неправильным [мышлением], тогда как мышление, которое не имеет таких точек зрения, называется правильным. 
Вопрос: Куда сознание должно поселиться и где обитать? 
Ответ: Сознание должно поселиться в не–обитель и там обитать. 
Вопрос: Что такое эта не–обитель? 
Ответ: Это — не позволять сознанию обитать (поселяться, обосновываться) где–либо вообще. 
Вопрос: А какое это имеет значение? 
Ответ: Обитание нигде означает то, что сознание не цепляется ни за существование ни за не–существование, ни за внутреннее ни за внешнее или за что–то между ними. Это обитание нигде есть то состояние, в котором оно должно находиться; говорят, что те, кто достигает его, имеют не–находящееся нигде сознание, другими словами, они имеют Сознание Будды!

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Сансарный объектно-ориентированный ум действительно имеет множество причин своего возникновения.
> Но "изначальный ум" мула-читта не имеет других причин своего существования кроме самого себя. Потому его и называют "самовозникший" (rang shar по-тибетски).
> Имеющее же лишь смое себя в качестве своей причины и к тому же не имеющее причин своего прекращения - вечное и самосущее по определению. А это и есть характеристики атмана )))


исторически в аксиоматике буддизма атман под запретом.
Эпоха шраманов,максимализм нового учения ,чтобы не впадать в исторический материализм,требовала и смены терминологии.И это подарило миру блестящие по смыслу догадки ,находящие подтверждение и в открытии микромира и в энергетике вакуума,и в квантовой механике.
ничего крамольного ,что паралельные кривые никак в пространстве не пересекаются.Индийская мысль ,как целое не сводится ни к одной из свих частей и шире отдельных ее течений.
   если подходить к буддизму,как дхармическому плюрализму,-то стоит ли столь тщательно расковыривать и пережевывать!?понадобилось виджнянавадинам описывать феномены высшей йоги как освобождения-построили такой конструкт как Алаявиджняна.именно как инструмент и критерий в практике Йоги.
Но неминуемо на всех нас надвигающийся синтез,эпоха нью шраманизма, дает шансы ревизии атмана.

----------

Шварц (01.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> исторически в аксиоматике буддизма атман под запретом.


Из Торчинова: Такие термины, как Высший Атман (параматман) и Великий Атман (махатман) употребляются в трактате “Махаяна сутраланкара” из корпуса Майтреи—Асанги, а также в весьма авторитетной “Ланкаватара сутре”. Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из “Махапаринирвана сутры”, в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

Мне кажется верной такая картина.

Просветленное осознавание является источником индивидуальных потоков бытия.
Оно пустотно в своей сущности и не может быть разделено на фрагменты индивидуальных сознаний. Оно представляет собой единое поле-пространство.
Важно понимать, что ты есть в основе - оно.
И место себя в этой картине. И других живых существ, связь с ними.
А индивидуальность Будд - может и есть (но это точно не индивидуальность личности). Для развития и движения это и не важно, зачем сейчас глубоко лезть в эти детали. Возможно, эту индивидуальность можно описать на аналогии звука - у любого звука природа одна, но конкретный звук имеет имеет свои частоты, интенсивность, обертона.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сансарный объектно-ориентированный ум действительно имеет множество причин своего возникновения.
> Но "изначальный ум" мула-читта не имеет других причин своего существования кроме самого себя. Потому его и называют "самовозникший" (rang shar по-тибетски).
> Имеющее же лишь смое себя в качестве своей причины и к тому же не имеющее причин своего прекращения - вечное и самосущее по определению. А это и есть характеристики атмана )))


Это один и тотже ум )
И нет какогото корня читта вне читта.
Вот эти вот каждые моменты виджняна и есть моменты читта, и вне этого  или внутри этого - нет какогото другого читта.

Ум - это и вечно и не самосуще и как поток изменчиво. Природа ума - и неизмнечиво и вечно и несамосущно(так как не есть нечто отличное от ума и этого нет вне ума (как например  природа материи (именно природа, а не материя) и неизмечиво и вечно, но нет какойто природы материи вне материи, и внутри материи необнаружить некоей сущности по имени Природа, это просто то как функционируем материя, свойства материи, качества и характеристики) так и природа ума - это то как функционируем ум, свойства ума, качества и характеристики, но это не самосуще вне ума и это не некая сущность внутри ума).

Или вот напр. : число Пи - хоть и вечно, хоть и неизменно, но при это  несамосущно и не есть Самость . Нет такой Самости как число Пи вне или внутри окружностей, но есть окружности и как свойство окружностей есть и число Пи.

И ещё раз попрошу: приведите пример независимого  и самосущего от других существ  - потока ума.

( и это: с чего у Вас индийское_ мула_ превратилось в русское _изначальный_ ? ))))

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Из Торчинова: Такие термины, как Высший Атман (параматман) и Великий Атман (махатман) употребляются в трактате “Махаяна сутраланкара” из корпуса Майтреи—Асанги, а также в весьма авторитетной “Ланкаватара сутре”. Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из “Махапаринирвана сутры”, в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.


  а вот Виджнянавадины упелись в конструкты алая-виджняны,коею и назвата тэма!! мож потому,что надо как то описывать феномены йоги.они ведь с кем то должны происходить-то есть почём Ваша алая-виджняна.
и тогда клеши,биджи,практика!!!!!!!

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Из Торчинова: Такие термины, как Высший Атман (параматман) и Великий Атман (махатман) употребляются в трактате “Махаяна сутраланкара” из корпуса Майтреи—Асанги, а также в весьма авторитетной “Ланкаватара сутре”. Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из “Махапаринирвана сутры”, в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.


Хотя может быть там атман мыслится как анатман? Я не знаю, может быть это уловка так сказать, просто некая практическая безопорность подается, не подразумевая под собой некую субстанцию.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотя может быть там атман мыслится как анатман? Я не знаю, может быть это уловка так сказать, просто некая практическая безопорность подается, не подразумевая под собой некую субстанцию.


Дак нормально употребляется слово атман и Буддой и например Васубандху(Абхидхармакоша + бхашйа), и нет в этом какойто особенности именно  Третьего Поворота.
А значения могут быть у слова атман и вполне понятные и простые - _внутреннее, сознание, суть чегото_ (напр. суть высказывания), _смысл чегото_, да и просто можно использовать как местоимение - _себя_. 

Но суть в том, что специфического индуисского даршанового значения в слове атман - и в Третьем Повороте нет.

Всегда надо изучать специфику терминологического аппарата в контексте конкретных направлений и дисциплин. 

Одно и тоже слово в разных областях и предметах - может означать разное.
Разные слова в разных сферах и кругах - могут означать одно и тоже.

----------

Денис Васильевич (01.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сумели прочесть *все* записи *всего* того, что сказал Будда Гаутама за сорок лет между Бодхи и уходом ? (а учил то он по несколько лекций в день и причём не только людей)
> Или может даже присутствовали при каждом наставлении Будды ? Раз так уверенно написали - _никогда не говорил_.


1. Говорю только о проповедях Будды Готамы (т.е. о ПК), не касаясь Будды Гаутамы с его поворотами и т.д.
2. Проповедовал Будда Готама по-разному разным людям, но нигде среди известных мне сутт нет упоминания о несуществовании атты/атмана. При этом, повторюсь, есть внятное определение личности и бремени оной. Личность же без атты, если включить тот самый здравый, м.б., смысл, невозможна.
3. Единственный надёжный (а не риторико-демагогский : ) способ опровергнуть сказанное мною "никогда" -- привести пример сутты, в коей речь идёт о том самом несуществовании (и в этом смысле сутта о благородном молчании в ответ на вопрос об атте -- не годится).

Сказал, что хотел. Единственный, повторюсь, вариант продолжить обсуждение этого несложного (как по мне) вопроса -- привести текст сутты, содержащий (см. выше).
Иначе -- физкульт пока. : )

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Изучая тексты надо ведь и_ attasammāpaṇidhi_  (вот пример употребления Буддой слова атта(пали)\атма(санскрит) (можно прочесть и - _правильно направляя себя_, и - _правильно направляя сознание_ ))  опираясь на традицию изучения и понимания данного текста (а не трактовать как кому вздумается от себя*)))
Изучая впервую очередь специфику употребления терминологического аппарата того предмета** суть* которого излагает автор.

* здесь вот тоже можно было бы на индийском употребить слово _атман_
** а вот здесь например можно было употребить слово _артха_

Надо разбирать значения именно оригинальных трактатов и записей лекций в рамках наук которые там излагаются, разбирать именно внутренний присущий смысл  .
А не только вертеть  словами, и в русле совсем другой специфики использования.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это один и тотже ум )
> И нет какогото корня читта вне читта.
> Вот эти вот каждые моменты виджняна и есть моменты читта, и вне этого  или внутри этого - нет какогото другого читта.


Это позиция школы гелуг, сформулированная Цонкапой.
Там не признают "всеобщую основу" (kun gzhi).
Кстати, замечу, что "всеобщая" она не потому что одна на всех, а потому что, хоть и индивидуальна, одинаковая у разных существ, будучи по своей природе лишь ясностью-и-осознанием, то есть "пустой от иного, чем она сама" (жентонг).
Я же говорю с позиции ньингма, поэтому вам и кажется, что сказанное мною - не верно.




> ( и это: с чего у Вас индийское_ мула_ превратилось в русское _изначальный_ ? ))))


Потому что это синонимы - один и тот же вид базового сознания называется по-разному в зависимости от контекста, но смысл один.




> И ещё раз попрошу: приведите пример независимого  и самосущего от других существ  - потока ума.


Приводил несколько раз, но вас это не устраивает в силу различия воззрений.
Вообще, буддизм - он очень разный. )))

----------

Silver (01.04.2018), Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дак нормально употребляется слово атман и Буддой и например Васубандху(Абхидхармакоша + бхашйа


Неужто не знаете, что Абхидхармакоша  написана с позиции вайбхашики (в основном), еще до того, как Васубандху обратился в читтаматру. Поэтому там, естественно, много чего нет.

----------

Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Неужто не знаете, что Абхидхармакоша  написана с позиции вайбхашики (в основном), еще до того, как Васубандху обратился в читтаматру. Поэтому там, естественно, много чего нет.


Дак о чём и говорю, что вполне употребляется и вне наук преподанных Буддой в Третьем Повороте.

Там есть основа, особенно в совокупности с бхашьей. 
И без этой основы не понять ни более глубокую читтаматру, ни тем более глубокую мадхьямаку (в том числе и махамадхьямаку\йогачару-мадхьямаку (коя не есть читтаматра)))
Как не понять специальное дисциплины вышев без базы среднего образования.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это позиция школы гелуг, сформулированная Цонкапой.
> Там не признают "всеобщую основу" (kun gzhi).
> ..)))


Ошибаетесь, я по воззрению махамадхьямак )))
Это высшее буддийское воззрение, и называется оно высшим, так как именно охватывает и включает воззрения более низкого основополагающего уровня и идёт глубже и шире в постижении.
Если же некое воззрение противоречит основополагающим, то это не высшее, а скорее ошибочное.
Буддизмы не более разные чем учения начальных, средних, специальных и высших образовательных систем.
(kun gzhi это - алайа)

----------


## Shus

> Дак нормально употребляется слово атман и Буддой и например Васубандху(Абхидхармакоша + бхашйа), и нет в этом какойто особенности именно  Третьего Поворота.
> ....


Опилки пилим? :Smilie: 

Вот большое обсуждение этой темы здесь же на БФ с Вашим участием: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...82%D1%80%D0%B0 (там и отрывок из МПС есть и другие цитаты приводятся).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если же некое воззрение противоречит основополагающим, то это не высшее, а скорее ошибочное.
> Буддизмы не более разные чем учения начальных, средних, специальных и высших образовательных систем.
> (kun gzhi это - алайа)


Что значит противоречит?
Учений Третьего поворота нет и не может быть в первом и втором.
В Мазхапаринирвана-сутре будда же говорит: "Прежде я давал строгое учение об анатмане потому-то и потому-то. А теперь провозглашаю учение о природе будды, которая и есть махаатман".
Так что не противоречит, а развивает. Никто же ничего не выдумывает.

----------


## Won Soeng

Идеи самосущности искоренияются только основательным вниманием. Дискуссии только распаляют.

Когда ум охвачен идеей существования, он прежде всего всегда ищет этому опору, ищет намеки и извращает сказанное в пользу этого. Ничего с таким умом, кроме как поставить его под сомнение и отбросить сделать нельзя.

Дхарма же такова: все возникающее - прекращается. Нирвана - полный покой (а значит - полная неопределенность, нет никакого существования или несуществования). 
Любая опора (атман) - непостоянна. Нет ничего постоянного, кроме нирваны, ничего другого не найти.

Можно лишь снова и снова указывать на дхарму, а ученики сами должны обнаружить свои заблуждения и избавиться от них.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Shus

Из Кэдруб Дже «Основы буддийских тантр»

"К собранию (питака) Хинаяны относится первое из трех Колес,
а к собранию Махаяны - два других. Далее, первое Колесо
дает учение шраваков, среднее - Мадхьямики, последнее - учение
Читтаматры . Следовательно, среднее Колесо имеет
окончательный смысл, а два других - условный."
Я ж уже говорил, что "учение мадхьямики (и гелуг соответственно) истино потому что оно верно".  :Smilie: 
И какая разница, что там написано в сутрах Третьего поворота (а тем более во всяких там амидаистских и пр.).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхарма же такова: все возникающее - прекращается.


Изначальный ум не возникает и не прекращается, он просто существует как нерожденное, самовозникшее.




> Нирвана - полный покой (а значит - полная неопределенность, нет никакого существования или несуществования).


Понимание нирваны в хинаяне и махаяне отличается.
Согласно воззрению хинаяны ум угасает в нирване "подобно пламени светильника, в котором кончилось масло".
Махаяна отрицает такое прекращение. Здесь это понимается так, что исчезает лишь сансарный ум с его клешами.
Но нет причин для угасания индивидуального потока ума, который с его ясностью-и-осознанием в своей основе есть природа пробужденности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, вот еще забавное рассуждение одного буддолога:
===============
Известно, что Будда неизменно отказывался пояснить, «существует» ли или «нет», или «и да и нет», или «ни да ни нет» татхагата после смерти. Термин «татхагата» традиция понимает как синоним «архата», т. е. в смысле того, кто засвидетельствовал прижизненную нирвану. Прояснение такой апофатической тактики требует трактовки примененной логической формы (чатушкотика), что в буддологии еще не доделано до конца. Выскажу гипотезу. Предикат «существовать» логически несообразен, если «татхагата» и «бытие» суть термины для одного и того же. Неправильно и суждение «бытие существует» и «бытие не существует», а также и конъюнкция их, и конъюнкция их отрицаний. Если я прав, то Будда имел в виду то, что впоследствии вошло в буддийскую теорию под названием дхармакая. Архат после смерти сливается с дхармакаей, а к ней приведенные выше суждения не приложимы. Но мое объяснение опирается на такое допущение: если бы кто-то догадался задать вопрос иначе, а именно: «Верно ли, что татхагата после смерти и бытие — это одно и то же», то Будда сказал бы «да».

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что значит противоречит?
> Учений Третьего поворота нет и не может быть в первом и втором.
> В Мазхапаринирвана-сутре будда же говорит: "Прежде я давал строгое учение об анатмане потому-то и потому-то. А теперь провозглашаю учение о природе будды, которая и есть махаатман".
> Так что не противоречит, а развивает. Никто же ничего не выдумывает.


Это никак не противоречит учениям первого поворота. Природа Будды - единственный махаатман, который обнаруживается. Поэтому любые другие идеи атмана - ошибочны. Все возникающее - прекращается.
Но если Вы думаете, что природа ума может быть охарактеризована как существование, существующее, сущность, то Вы глубоко и горько заблуждаетесь.

Попробуйте задуматься над вопросом природы. Существует ли сладкость или зеленость, мокрость или упругость, магнитность или пенность. Явления обнаруживаются. но природа явления обозначает лишь сами эти явления.
Вы можете думать, что индивидуальные потоки существования - еще и существуют сами, но если Вас спросить, отличается ли их существование от распознаваемых моментов - тут и прояснится, привязаны ли Вы к идее мистической идее существования.

Когда преодолевается идея этернализма, все учения обнажают свое значение. Вы привязаны к разным смыслам трех поворотов, поэтому не знаете значения учения предельной колесницы. Ни одна колесница не имеет другого смысла и другого значения, но передается это значение способами, которые могут принять ученики. Когда Вы еще не распознали значение Дхармы, Вы привязаны с тем или другим словам о Дхарме.

И когда Вам указывают на значение способом, который Вам не подходит - Вы возмущаетесь и спорите. Вы думаете, что в разных учениях - разное значение. И пока это так, Вы не можете распознать Дхарму, как бы ни пытались. И Вы можете сколько угодно пытаться оправдаться тем, что никто так же как Вы не распознает значения Дхармы, но тот, кто уже распознает Дхарму не будет обманут любыми Вашими словами, сколько бы в них не было экспрессии.

И Вы сами знаете, что не распознаете Дхарму и не готовы ее распознать. Когда Вы наконец будете готовы, Вы увидите, как много учеников распознают Дхарму и твердо стоят на пути и сможете легко видеть тех, кто лишь защищает разнообразные заблуждения и иллюзии. Случится это или нет, зависит только от того, будете ли Вы уделять основательное внимание истине или не будете. Пока Вы не задумаетесь, как Вам прямо сейчас, в этот момент уделить основательное внимание истине - Вы не будете даже пытаться. 

Нет никакой спешки в том, чтобы направить Вас к истине. Опытные учителя знают: пока ученик не созреет, он извратит любое наставление. Проницательные учителя видят условия для созревания ума ученика. 

Нравится Вам или нет - Вы пребываете в иллюзиях и защищаете иллюзии. И хоть ужом извернитесь - Вам этого не оправдать. Верите Вы или нет, я вижу плод и путь. И хоть ядом все залейте вокруг, он не омрачит ясность и малым пятнышком. 
Вы всякий раз пытаетесь как-то язвить в ответ, но это не дает результатов. И это остается неизменно - я прямо вижу плод и путь, Вы не видите. Как бы Вы ни возмущались, Вы бессильны. Вы можете пытаться клеветать на меня, чтобы оставаться в убеждении, что никто не видит плод и путь и Вам не у кого учиться. Я же Вам скажу: есть много людей, ясно видящих плод и путь. Далеко не все эти люди учителя. Далеко не все из них слышали хотя бы слово учения. Но их ясность и невозмутимость проявляются в действии, они видят свое прибежище в Дхарме, хоть и не знают порой таких слов. 

Когда Вы сможете на мгновение отбрасывать иллюзии и заблуждения снова и снова, Вы увидите, какой сложной и запутанной Вы себе рисовали Дхарму в воображении. А до того момента - Вы полностью бессильны в дискуссиях со мной и Вы это чувствуете очень отчетливо. Вам остается либо бесплодно злиться, либо презрительно игнорировать, либо спокойно отстраниться и не переживать на счет моих утверждений. Есть возможно, что когда-то Вы поймете, какой простой и прямой истине я Вас наставлял снова и снова. 

Счастья Вам, и выбирайте оппонентов по силам Вам.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Пока Будда молчит, в его уста можно вкладывать что угодно.
И в этом смысле Дхарма, исчерпывающаяся куцым "все возникающее - прекращается. Нирвана - полный покой (а значит - полная неопределенность, нет никакого существования или несуществования)" (с напрочь удалённой из определения дуккхой) -- далеко не последний "поворот" ума, так или иначе омрачённого, зацикленного на себе и своём...

----------

Aion (01.04.2018), Шуньяананда (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Изначальный ум не возникает и не прекращается, он просто существует как нерожденное, самовозникшее.
> 
> Понимание нирваны в хинаяне и махаяне отличается.
> Согласно воззрению хинаяны ум угасает в нирване "подобно пламени светильника, в котором кончилось масло".
> Махаяна отрицает такое прекращение. Здесь это понимается так, что исчезает лишь сансарный ум с его клешами.
> Но нет причин для угасания индивидуального потока ума, который с его ясностью-и-осознанием в своей основе есть природа пробужденности.


Вы еще не понимаете, что изначальный ум не охватывается словами "существует" и "самовозникшее". Поэтому Ваши утверждения не видятся Вам сейчас нелепыми и противоречивыми.
В махаяне и шравакаяне нет ни малейшей разницы в значении нирваны. В так называемой хинаяне (такого учения - нет, это просто критика определенных заблуждений учеников)  не устранено заблуждение в обособленности своего потока ума. И Вы даже не замечаете, что читая учения махаяны тонете в заблуждении хинаяны. 

Вы можете сколько угодно твердить о неугасаемости индивидуального потока ума, это говорит лишь о том, что Вы и мельком не видите отбрасывания всех заблуждений - нирвану. Пока Вы лишь жонглируете словами, ни намеком не проникая в их значение. Но поскольку Вы не готовы у меня учиться, Вы не станете и пытаться удерживать внимание в направлении, которое я Вам могу указать, проведя Вас через лабиринты заблуждений к истине. Поэтому могу Вам пожелать найти учителя, в пробуждение которого Вы сможете поверить, и сможете довериться его наставлениям на 100%

А пока мой ответ Вам такой: отбрасывая заблуждения и иллюзии обнаружите нирвану. Для этого нужно перестать о ней думать, а лишь основательно направить внимание в безмыслие. В момент, когда всякая мысль лишь готова зародиться - в саму склонность к зарождению мысли. Когда праджняпарамита станет для Вас понятным и исполнимым упражнением Вы перестанете увлекаться умопостроениями и сравнениями слов со словами.

----------

Михаил_ (01.04.2018), Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пока Будда молчит, в его уста можно вкладывать что угодно.
> И в этом смысле Дхарма, исчерпывающаяся куцым "все возникающее - прекращается. Нирвана - полный покой (а значит - полная неопределенность, нет никакого существования или несуществования)" (с напрочь удалённой из определения дуккхой) -- далеко не последний "поворот" ума, так или иначе омрачённого, зацикленного на себе и своём...


Будда сказал достаточно, чтобы сделать то, во что он наставляет. Вы судите по себе, по своим измышлениям и не видите выхода из омраченного ума, зацикленного на себе и своём. Поскольку Вы не видите выхода, Вы так же убеждены, что никто не видит. Поэтому придумываете мотивацию другим, исходя из той, какую можете обнаружить в собственном уме. А обнаружить Вы можете не так много, со стороны видно то, что Вы не обнаруживаете, упускаете. Продолжая упорствовать в иллюзиях и заблуждениях Вы видите себя святым обличителем и бдительным защитником нравственности, хотя не реализовали условий и для малой толики нравственности.

Все что Вы можете - клеветничать и злословить, но Вы не видите этого в своем уме, в своей склонности. Оттого Ваши реакции снова и снова лишь в желании обличать и злословить. Никаких намеков на то, что Вы увидите в этом неблагое - нет. Пока Вы не увидите недоброжелательность препятствием, у Вас нет и малейших шансов вступить на путь. 

Вы бессильны в своих попытках как-то оправдать свои склонности и доказать свои заблуждения и омрачения другим. Вы общаетесь лишь с воображаемыми собеседниками, осознавая свое бессилие. но не осознавая заблуждений. 
Вам нужен остроглазый мастер, который распахнет Ваш ум и вернет Вам ясность и покой. 

Другого ответа Вам нет и не будет. Пытайтесь держаться только ясности и невозмутимости, снова и снова. Вы знаете, что не видите плод и путь и не вправе что-либо всерьез утверждать о Дхарме. Но Вам очень хочется. Осознавайте это желание и сдерживайте его. Не пытайтесь оправдываться тем, что другие хуже Вас и недостойнее Вас. Это все лишь игры Вашего ума, как бы Вам ни хотелось верить в Вашу продвинутость в теории и практике. Вы не преуспели в практике и не видите, как глубоко зашли в своих иллюзиях и заблуждениях. Вернитесь к азам. Истина - просто как это.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Пока Вы лишь жонглируете словами, ни намеком не проникая в их значение. Но поскольку Вы не готовы у меня учиться, Вы не станете и пытаться удерживать внимание в направлении, которое я Вам могу указать, проведя Вас *через лабиринты заблуждений к истине*.


 :Cry:

----------

Aion (01.04.2018), Shus (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

>

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы можете думать, что индивидуальные потоки существования - еще и существуют сами, но если Вас спросить, отличается ли их существование от распознаваемых моментов - тут и прояснится, привязаны ли Вы к идее мистической идее существования.


Не вижу ничего дурного в "мистической идее существования". 
Просто мне интересно, как в буддизме формулируется онтология, которой, как многие полагают, там нет))




> Вы думаете, что в разных учениях - разное значение.


Так сказано в сутрах и шастрах, причем сказано прямо, без оговорок. Мне интереснее понять это, чем ваши домыслы.




> Счастья Вам, и выбирайте оппонентов по силам Вам.


 Ну конечно вы мне не оппонент - мы говорим на разных языуах, для нас с вами актуально совершенно разное.
Можно только весело пикироваться, хотя смысла в этом и нет.
Уверяю вас, мне так же ведома ваша ограниченность и ваше цепляние, как вам - мои. Так что учиться у вас мне в общем-то нечему: ваш вариант воззрения мне прекрасно известен по первоисточникам. Просто есть вещи, которые мне интереснее и актуальнее.




> В махаяне и шравакаяне нет ни малейшей разницы в значении нирваны.


Учителя махаяны считают иначе.

----------


## Юй Кан

Врачи соответствующей специализации никогда не спорят с пациентом, вдруг или постепенно возомнившим себя Христом, Наполеоном, Моисеем и т.п. Не спорят, потому как бесполезно (любые доводы/факты/аргумент отскочат, как горох от стенки), а просто прописывают им соответствующее лекарство.

Ну а тут -- наставник или учитель... Был бы исступлённым последователем дзочань, можно было бы диагностировать давно известную чань-бин, а тут -- согласно его же дефиниции: "склонность ума смотреть на склонности ума без склонения ума этими склонностями - и есть одновременно плод и путь". Склонился, как говорится, и ходит теперь склонённым. Из поста в пост всё шибче убеждая всех вслух, что он -- такой вот д'Артаньян от буддизма среди лохов. Такой вот компенсационный публичный аутотренинг.

Фишка: "Вы мне просто завидуете". Тоже -- компенсаторика: таким макаром он убеждает других, что он настолько крут (ну, д'Артаньян же, а не рядовой дурак-ученик!), что не завидовать ему просто невозможно: выше него -- только небо, даром что за душой -- ни шиша, окромя склонений...

При этом, надо добавить, что такие "наставники", склоняющие доверчивых к склонению, -- социально необходимы.
"Щука в пруду -- чтобы карась не жирел и не дремал." Оттого поведшиеся на его примитивизированную для соотв. умов "Дхарму" обретут, если успеют, изрядный опыт духовного тупика, что может оказаться полезным в обращении их к реальным буддийской Дхамме/Дхарме.

Так что всё -- норм: "четвёртый поворот", пусть и кривой. Без такого сансара тоже будет неполной.

----------


## Won Soeng

> просто прописывают им соответствующее лекарство


Только у Вас такого лекарства и в помине нет, одни фантазии о том какой Вы щука-доктор. Ну и проекция вполне прозрачная - все страхи как на ладони.




> Можно только весело пикироваться, хотя смысла в этом и нет.


Отдаю Вам должное.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Учителя махаяны считают иначе.


Это в Вашем восприятии слов учителей махаяны. Уточните, что конкретно эти учителя имеют в виду, проверьте, верно ли Вы их поняли.
Когда очень ждешь друга, так легко принять стук собственного сердца за топот копыт его коня

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не вижу ничего дурного в "мистической идее существования". 
> Просто мне интересно, как в буддизме формулируется онтология, которой, как многие полагают, там нет))


Существование, или бытие, обусловлено условиями. Бытие возникает и прекращается. При условии упаданы возникает бхава.

Сущее, рассмотренное безусловно, по Нагарджуне означает отсутствие глубокого видения таттвы, согласно законоучению Просветлённого, буддха-шасана.

Если нечто есть в силу собственной природы, то оно уже никак не может не быть. Само понятие существования в силу собственной природы означает невозможность иного существования. Если Вы воображаете нечто самосущее как основу, то автоматически Вы отрицаете существование того, для чего основа служит основой. И поэтому основа, понимаемая вне взаимозависимого возникновения - химера.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2018)

----------


## Балдинг

> 1. Говорю только о проповедях Будды Готамы (т.е. о ПК), не касаясь Будды Гаутамы с его поворотами и т.д.
> 2. Проповедовал Будда Готама по-разному разным людям, но нигде среди известных мне сутт нет упоминания о несуществовании атты/атмана. При этом, повторюсь, есть внятное определение личности и бремени оной. Личность же без атты, если включить тот самый здравый, м.б., смысл, невозможна.
> 3. Единственный надёжный (а не риторико-демагогский : ) способ опровергнуть сказанное мною "никогда" -- привести пример сутты, в коей речь идёт о том самом несуществовании (и в этом смысле сутта о благородном молчании в ответ на вопрос об атте -- не годится).
> 
> Сказал, что хотел. Единственный, повторюсь, вариант продолжить обсуждение этого несложного (как по мне) вопроса -- привести текст сутты, содержащий (см. выше).
> Иначе -- физкульт пока. : )


А как быть с доктриной анатты?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как быть с доктриной анатты?


Так я ведь не утверждаю ни неизменности атты, ни её необусловленности. 
Потому -- никаких противоречий с доктриной.

----------

Балдинг (02.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что значит противоречит?
> Учений Третьего поворота нет и не может быть в первом и втором.
> В Мазхапаринирвана-сутре будда же говорит: "Прежде я давал строгое учение об анатмане потому-то и потому-то. А теперь провозглашаю учение о природе будды, которая и есть махаатман".
> Так что не противоречит, а развивает. Никто же ничего не выдумывает.


Согласен, развивает и углубляет тоже учение.

И махаатман это ведь не тоже, что и ранее с.отрицаемый атман. А природа будды, природа ума, природа этого самого ума что есть. Этого же читта, понимание которого заложено в первом повороте, и возможные тонкие крайности в этом понимании устранены во втором.
А как Вы считаете: можно ли подойти к махаатман не с.отрицав ранее  атман как никак несуществующее ?
Или более шире вопрос: можно ли приступить к махамадхьямаке не проведя рассмотрение с позиции мадхьямакипрасангика, а до этого не проведя рассмотрение с позиции мадхьямакисватантрики, а до этого не проведя рассмотрение с позиции саутрантики ?
Будет ли без этого верное понимание махамадхьямаки ? 

Ведь многие крайности и ошибки устраняются именно предыдущими рассмотрениями, а в махамадхьямаке это даже не разбирается и этого не касаются, это уже по умолчанию должно быть ранее рассмотрено.
(тоже самое и в прасангике не рассматривается устранённое сватантрикой, и ни в мадхьмаке ни в читтаматре не рассматривается ложное и небуддийское устранённое саутрантикой)

----------

Сергей Хос (02.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Из Кэдруб Дже «Основы буддийских тантр»
> 
> "К собранию (питака) Хинаяны относится первое из трех Колес,
> а к собранию Махаяны - два других. Далее, первое Колесо
> дает учение шраваков, среднее - Мадхьямики, последнее - учение
> Читтаматры . Следовательно, среднее Колесо имеет
> окончательный смысл, а два других - условный."
> Я ж уже говорил, что "учение мадхьямики (и гелуг соответственно) истино потому что оно верно". 
> И какая разница, что там написано в сутрах Третьего поворота (а тем более во всяких там амидаистских и пр.).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как Вы считаете: можно ли подойти к махаатман не с.отрицав ранее  атман как никак несуществующее ?


Думаю, кардинальное отличие махаатмана третьего поворота от атмана "иноверцев" в том, что он не связан эгоцентрацией. То есть атмаграха в нем отсутствует.
В этом смысле он не существует как ненаблюдаемое. В этом же, кстати, состоит и принцип парамит - в совершении действия без саморефлексии.
Остальный, чисто формальные, признаки у них сходны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это в Вашем восприятии слов учителей махаяны. Уточните, что конкретно эти учителя имеют в виду, проверьте, верно ли Вы их поняли.


Желаете конкретно? Извольте:
Почему Махаяна в отличие от Хинаяны зовется великой колесницей? Этому есть много объяснений. В своем учении под названием «Сутра Аламкара» (по-тибетски – mdo sde rgyan) Будда грядущего - Майтрейя обобщил все эти объяснения, сведя их к семи главным пунктам, или качествам, каждое из которых в Махаяне гораздо весомее и глубже, чем в Хинаяне. Эти качества таковы: 1) великое радостное усилие (по-тибетски – цон дру чен по), 2) великий предмет (мигпа ченпо), 3) великое завершение (друбпа ченпо), 4) великая мудрость (йеше ченпо), 5) великие искусные методы (табке ченпо), 6) великое исполнение (трубпа ченпо), 7) великие деяния (тинлэ ченпо).
Кхенпо Цеванг Догьял. Лекции по читтаматре

Не говоря уж о том, что достигаемая в хинаяне нирвана, понимаемая там как полное угасание, не признается в Махаяне окончательным достижением.

Впрочем, что толку? вы же все равно скажете, что хоть это и верно, но я, в отличие от вас, все понимаю неправильно. )))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Я думаю, что с махаяной наверное прав Сергей. Вчера мне под вечер подумалось про Будду Амитабху, который очень популярен в дальневосточной махаяне, это ведь ни ничто, он популярен и у чань-буддистов. Если Будда Амитабха в Сукхавати каким-то образом наставляет существ, то он как то же функционирует. Мне кажется что на примере Амитабхи, нельзя наверное заявлять о каком то бескачественном сознании.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если Вы воображаете нечто самосущее как основу, то автоматически Вы отрицаете существование того, для чего основа служит основой. И поэтому основа, понимаемая вне взаимозависимого возникновения - химера.


"Изначальный ум" традиционно сравнивают с зеркалом. Возникающие в нем отражения не имеют природы зеркала, но зеркало служит их основой.
Подобно этому и сансарные видимости, образующие квази-реальность "внешнего" мира, возникают как результат "прорастания кармических семян", но они так же иноприродны изначальному уму, который есть их основа, как отражения иноприродны зеркальной поверхности. Они возникают в результате сочетания прорастания кармических семян как причины и способности ума к ясности-и-осознаванию как условия.
Поэтому в Кунжед гьялпо и отворится: "Бодхичитта - это Царь всетворящий". Бодхичиттой в учениях этого цикла называют изначальный ум каждого существа. И это то же самое, что Маха-атман Третьего поворота.

----------


## Монферран

> сравнивают с зеркалом


Зеркало - это метафора отражения без основы. О чём и сказал Хуэйнен.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Автобиография Сюй Юня

МОЙ 95-й ГОД (1934-1935)

На втором месяце, во время вечерней медитации, находясь в состоянии похожим на сон, но на самом деле не являющимся таковым, я увидел Шестого Патриарха, который подошел ко мне и сказал: "Пора тебе возвращаться". На следующее утро я сказал своему ученику Гуань-бэню: "Прошлой ночью я видел во сне Шестого Патриарха, который призывал меня вернуться назад. Может быть, моя обусловленная законом причины и следствия жизнь [в этом мире] подходит к концу?" Гуань-бэнь сказал несколько слов в утешение. На четвертом месяце мне опять приснился Шестой Патриарх, трижды побуждающий меня вернуться назад. Я был очень удивлен этим, но вскоре после этого я получил несколько телеграмм от администрации провинции в Гуандуне с приглашением принять и реставрировать Храм Шестого Патриарха.

----------

Михаил_ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кажется что на примере Амитабхи, нельзя наверное заявлять о каком то бескачественном сознании.


Тут любопытно еще то, что учения Третьего поворота связаны с "буддй грядущего", Майтреей.
То есть можно предположить, что следующий будда будет давать прежде всего учения, связанные с проповеданным в Третьем повороте маха-атманом.
А сейчас они даются как-бы авансом, поэтому вокруг них такая склока и возражения. Рановато, люди не могут понять, о чем это и зачем. И что это вообще такое - бессамостная самость )))

----------

Денис Васильевич (02.04.2018), Михаил_ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зеркало - это метафора отражения без основы. О чём и сказал Хуэйнен.


В ньингма и дзогчене это объясняется иначе.
Так же как и в читтаматре.

Чтобы это прояснить, обычно приводят пример с зеркалом и отражениями. Мысли, возникающие в уме, сравниваются с отражениями в зеркале, а само зеркало, обладающее способностью отражать, сравнивается с природой ума. Когда возникают мысли, мы не следуем за ними и не вникаем в оценки и понятия (мигпа: dmigs pa), а просто остаемся в присутствии, и это качество природы ума называется ригпа.
Намкай Норбу

----------

Михаил_ (02.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> В ньингма и дзогчене это объясняется иначе.
> Так же как и в читтаматре.


Разные объяснения - для разных ситуаций. Разные ситуации - разные омрачения. В Кван Ум дают обет: заблуждения - бесчисленны. Мы преодолеем их все!  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> В ньингма и дзогчене это объясняется иначе.
> Так же как и в читтаматре.
> 
> Чтобы это прояснить, обычно приводят пример с зеркалом и отражениями. Мысли, возникающие в уме, сравниваются с отражениями в зеркале, а само зеркало, обладающее способностью отражать, сравнивается с природой ума. Когда возникают мысли, мы не следуем за ними и не вникаем в оценки и понятия (мигпа: dmigs pa), а просто остаемся в присутствии, и это качество природы ума называется ригпа.
> Намкай Норбу


О, добавили цитату. Вот именно: природа ума. О чём Вам здесь уже говорили. Когда Вы воображаете качества природы, отличные от чего-то ещё, помимо природы, Вы попросту показываете своё непонимание универсальности природы. Не может быть чего-то отдельного от природы, о чём сказал Нагарджуна.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Хос, прежде приведите примеры учения Хинаяны, кто и когда им учил.
Пока Вы этого не понимаете Вы и не понимаете от чего именно отличается учение Махаяны.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, прежде приведите примеры учения Хинаяны, кто и когда им учил.
> Пока Вы этого не понимаете Вы и не понимаете от чего именно отличается учение Махаяны.


Хинаяна отличается от махаяны в первую очередь отсутствием "идеала бодхисаттвы" и понимания бодхичитты, и, соответственно, стремлением к личному освобождению, а также пониманием нирваны как угасания (о последнем говорит Нагарджуна, я где-то приводил цитату).

Вайбхашика, Саутрантика - никогда не слыхали таких слов? Или просто не дали себе труда разобраться в особенностях воззрений? Извините, не стану проводить вам ликбез, все равно будет как об стенку горох - настолько вы уверены в непреложности собственных "догонов".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хинаяна отличается от махаяны в первую очередь отсутствием "идеала бодхисаттвы" и понимания бодхичитты, и, соответственно, стремлением к личному освобождению, а также пониманием нирваны как угасания (о последнем говорит Нагарджуна, я где-то приводил цитату).
> 
> Вайбхашика, Саутрантика - никогда не слыхали таких слов? Или просто не дали себе труда разобраться в особенностях воззрений? Извините, не стану проводить вам ликбез, все равно будет как об стенку горох - настолько вы уверены в непреложности собственных "догонов".


Ну то есть Вы осознаете, что никакого учения Хинаяны сейчас не найти, а есть лишь воззрения, к которым склонны ученики самых разных школ, а так же в самых разных школах есть ученики не склонные к таким воззрениям. Ликбез нужен прежде всего Вам, потому что Вы отличаете абстрактное от абстрактного, вместо того, чтобы практиковать вполне конкретное. Вся махаяна полностью основана на абхидхарме. Это лишь акцентация внимания, а не другое "понимание". 

Чтобы хинаяна в какую-то очередь отличалась, она должна быть действующей школой, а не пыльной историей выявления воззрений. 

Все реализованные учителя учат только предельной колеснице, приводящей к плоду. Вы же живете в виртуальном мире колесниц, которые никуда не едут, а только отличаются одна от другой. Какой ликбез Вы можете провести с такими омрачениями и полным незнанием направления?

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну то есть Вы осознаете, что никакого учения Хинаяны сейчас не найти


Почему? Современная Тхеравада во многом совпадает с хинаяной, признавая только Палийский канон и отрицая аутентичность сутр Махаяны.
Абхидхарма-коша Васубандху написана с позиции Вайбхашики (в основном) и в ней просто отсутствуют многие категории, которыми оперируют в Махаяне вообще и в Тантре в частности. То есть если ограничиться содержащимся в ней воззрением и категориями, то невозможно ни следовать Махаяне, ни практиковать Тантру или Махамудру. Хинаяна, представленная в этой ранней работе Васубандху, соотносится с Махаяной примерно как арифметика и алгебра.

Вы же на мой взгляд, извините за дерзость, просто латентный хинаянист, посему ваши "откровения" и ваш подход мне совершенно не интересны.
Хотя они не лишены остроумия и тоже ведут к чему-то в сущности неплохому ))))

*UPD* Кстати, в Читтаматре есть очень интересное учение о "духовных родах" (готрах). Там говорится, что если человек в данном рождении в силу своей кармы принадлежит "готре хинаяны", то даже услышав учения Махаяны он все равно будет интерпретировать их на этот манер. И когда в Махаянских сутрах звучит обращение к "сыну благого рода", то имеется в виду именно это: они предназначены прежде всего принадлежащим готре Махаяны. Мне почему-то кажется, что это именно про вас )))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (02.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже в каноне есть полное окончательное просветление. Сутту сходу не вспомню, надо искать. 
Но я повторю основную мысль еще раз. Махаяна не имеет учений, которые бы не опирались на абхидхарму. Нет ни одного учения, которое бы противоречило канону. Это только методическое смещение акцентов, потому что исторически Будда больше внимания уделял опытным практикам, наставляя их в тонких деталях, Махаяна же обратилась к более широкому кругу учеников, которые еще не распознали необходимых для глубокой практики способностей. 

Современная Тхеравада не является учением Хинаяны, она банально вне этого деления. Она относится к учению предельной колесницы, без каких-либо скидок.

Латентный хинаянист в нашем случае Вы, поскольку Вы полагаете индивидуальное самосущим (это основное заблуждение, и называемое, собственно, хинаяной). 
Вам должно быть интересно, каким образом спасаются все существа, именно четыре великих клятвы спасают от заблуждения хинаяны.

Но все колесницы, будучи разделены являются той или другой формой заблуждения. Поэтому я практикую только предельную колесницу, хотя учения всех поворотов вполне ясны. В предельной колеснице нет никаких поворотов учения, это все лишь о адаптации учения под разные способности учеников. И эти способности не разделены на высокие и низкие, это все лишь разные заблуждения, омрачающие ум и требующие соответствующего лекарства.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но я повторю основную мысль еще раз. Махаяна не имеет учений, которые бы не опирались на абхидхарму.


В том же смысле, в котором алгебра опирается на арифметику, но ею не ограничивается.




> Махаяна же обратилась к более широкому кругу учеников, *которые еще не распознали необходимых для глубокой практики способностей*.


Ну то есть вы полагаете, что Махаяна - для учеников низших способностей. Я же говорю - латентный хинаянист, по недоразумению (или просто от необразованности) считающий себя последователем "Предельной колесницы.  :Smilie: 




> Вы полагаете индивидуальное самосущим (это основное заблуждение, и называемое, собственно, хинаяной).


В Хинаяне самосущим  считаются "мельчайшие частицы" из которых состоят признаваемые ими "внешние объекты", существование которых отрицается в Махаяне (об этом есть упоминание в Ламриме Цонкапы). Учите матчасть, Soeng, а то вы несете невесть что. Стыдно, право.




> Поэтому я практикую только предельную колесницу


Ох ох. ну ладно. Высшую так высшую. Счастливого плавания, как говорится )))

----------


## Монферран

> В том же смысле, в котором алгебра опирается на арифметику, но ею не ограничивается.


Вам цитаты Намкая Норбу приходится разъяснять. Сами Вы их не понимаете. А ещё про алгебру толкуете.  :Smilie:  То же мне, свидетель третьего поворота.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В том же смысле, в котором алгебра опирается на арифметику, но ею не ограничивается.
> 
> Ну то есть вы полагаете, что Махаяна - для учеников низших способностей. Я же говорю - латентный хинаянист, по недоразумению (или просто от необразованности) считающий себя последователем "Предельной колесницы. 
> 
> В Хинаяне самосущим  считаются "мельчайшие частицы" из которых состоят признаваемые ими "внешние объекты", существование которых отрицается в Махаяне (об этом есть упоминание в Ламриме Цонкапы). Учите матчасть, Soeng, а то вы несете невесть что. Стыдно, право.
> 
> Ох ох. ну ладно. Высшую так высшую. Счастливого плавания, как говорится )))


Это Вы делите на высшие и низшие, не особо опираясь на те, которые применяете прямо сейчас. Вы не понимаете, что это лишь лекарство слов.
Нет такого учения "хинаяна", есть обозначение некоторых ошибочных взглядов, как хинаяана. 

В каноне нет самосущих мельчайших частичек - но и ничего постыдного, что Вы так ошибочно думаете - тоже нет. Если Вам невесть, что я несу, то Вы и суждений об этом не можете высказать. Стыд Ваш - ложный, изучите вопрос, чего именно необходимо стыдиться и не пытайтесь больше манипулировать другими в вопросе стыда. 

И не думайте, что у Вас есть какое-то преимущество в виде некой "образованности". Пока Вы не видите плод и путь все это "образование" - пшик, о котором и упоминать не стоит. Не пытайтесь соревноваться, правильно распознавайте это как страх и цепляние за идеи.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> В Хинаяне самосущим  считаются "мельчайшие частицы" из которых состоят признаваемые ими "внешние объекты", существование которых отрицается в Махаяне (об этом есть упоминание в Ламриме Цонкапы).


Разве Будда говорил о мельчайших самосущих частицах, неделимых частицах, неделимых моментах? Это филисофские изыскания последователей.

Как он и не говорил, что самосущий ум (тончайший, коренной, любой) это природа Будды, это тоже теории философов (на мой взгляд, ошибочные).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве Будда говорил о мельчайших самосущих частицах, неделимых частицах, неделимых моментах? Это филисофские изыскания последователей.


Абхидхармакоша Васубандху целиком основывается на сказанном Буддой, там его личные - только толкования. Васубандху, как известно, знал всю сутрапитаку наизусть.




> Как он и не говорил, что самосущий ум (тончайший, коренной, любой) это природа Будды, это тоже теории философов (на мой взгляд, ошибочные).


Говорил прямо в сутрах Третьего поворота, в частности, в махаянской Махапаринирване (если конечно признавать эти сутры Словом Будды. Школы Махаяны признают).

----------


## Алексей А

> Абхидхармакоша Васубандху целиком основывается на сказанном Буддой, там его личные - только толкования. Васубандху, как известно, знал всю сутрапитаку наизусть.


Едва ли вы найдете сутру о мельчайших самосущих частицах. В комментариях много чего пишут.




> Говорил прямо в сутрах Третьего поворота, в частности, в махаянской Махапаринирване (если конечно признавать эти сутры Словом Будды. Школы Махаяны признают).


Там говорится, что истинное Я это природа Будды, но нигде не говорится, что эта природа Будды связана именно с умом, тем более не говорится об уме самосущем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет такого учения "хинаяна", есть обозначение некоторых ошибочных взглядов, как хинаяана.


Soeng, вы просто безграмотны в вопросах воззрения. Вас выручает лишь сильный интеллект, позволяющий вам выстаивать довольно любопытные теории и как-то практиковать, Конечно, ваши "догоны" не относятся ни к одной сиддханте, но они вполне пригодны для следования некоему пути. Наверное, это и есть "Путь носорога" )) 





> В каноне нет самосущих мельчайших частичек


Точно знаете? думаете, в школах Хинаяны просто выдумали "истинносущие неделимые частицы", существование которых затем опровергали в Махаяне? Ну-ну )))




> не пытайтесь больше манипулировать другими в вопросе стыда.


Вы полагаете, я пытаюсь вами манипулировать? Какое самомнение! Soeng, вы меня просто забавляете своей самоуверенностью в сочетании с необразованностью. Так что я совершенно не нуждаюсь в вашем внимании, и пытаться "манипулировать" вами мне нет никакой нужды.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нигде не говорится, что эта природа Будды связана именно с умом, тем более не говорится об уме самосущем.


Говорится и то и другое. Вообще, понимание ума как самосущего (или истинно-сущего) - это сквозная тема Читтаматры, отличающая ее от Мадхьямаки. И конечно же читтаматрины взяли это из сутр Третьего поворота, которые они считают сутрами прямого смысла, не подлежащими интерпретации.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам цитаты Намкая Норбу приходится разъяснять. Сами Вы их не понимаете. А ещё про алгебру толкуете.  То же мне, свидетель третьего поворота.


Монферран, на будущее: я не реагирую на банальный троллинг, так что можете не пытаться меня раззадорить )))

----------


## Монферран

> Монферран, на будущее: я не реагирую на банальный троллинг, так что можете не пытаться меня раззадорить )))


Вам как специалисту по троллингу тхеравадинов виднее.  :Smilie:  Вы в плену своей предвзятости о самосущем. Поэтому указание на эту предвзятость воспринимаете в штыки.

----------


## Монферран

Уже  общепринятым  стало  полагать,  что  йогачары  считали  сознание  абсолютно 
существующим,  а  состояние  непосредственного  знания,  что «всё  есть  сознание» –  своей 
конечной и высшей реализацией. Но, как показал анализ трактатов основоположников этого 
учения, действительное воззрение читтаматры по этому вопросу было совершенно другим2.  
Постижение, что «всё есть ум», было очень важной, но всего лишь промежуточной стадией 
на  их  духовном  пути.  Ведь  когда  узнаётся,  что  всё  есть  только  ум,  то  тем  самым 
автоматически  постигается,  что  в  действительности  нет  никаких  реально  существующих 
внешних  объектов.  Поняв  же,  что  внешние  объекты –  это  проявления  нашего  ума,  не 
имеющие собственного существования, т.е. имеется лишь одно восприятие «только ума», мы 
тем самым понимаем, что и сам двойственный ум, ориентированный на дихотомию субъекта 
и  объекта,  также  не  существует.  По  этому  поводу  Васубнадху  говорит: «Благодаря 
восприятию  только  ума (citta-mātra)  возникает  невосприятие  познаваемых  объектов,  и 
благодаря невосприятию познаваемых объектов возникает невосприятие сознания»3. Таким 
образом,  невосприятие  познаваемых  объектов  приводит  к  невосприятию  познающего  их 
сознания.  В  результате практик  выходит  за  пределы  двойственности  воспринимающего  и 
воспринимаемого,  постигая  лежащую  в  их  основе  природу  ума. На  полное  постижение
последней  как  завершающий  этап  духовного  пути  указывает  наименование 
«виджняптиматрата»4. 

2 Так, в «Тримшике»  состояние  реализации характеризуется  следующим образом: «Это  запредельное  знание 
(jсāna-lokottara),  без  умственного (acitta)  и  без  восприятия (anupalambha)».  То  есть  здесь  совершенно  ясно 
утверждается, что на абсолютном уровне сознание (citta) не существует. 
3 См. «Трисвабхава-нирдеша», 36. 
4  Следует  различать  термины «виджняптиматра»  и «виджняптиматрата».  Между  виджняптиматрой  и 
виджняптиматратой  такая  же  разница,  как  между  дхармой  и  дхарматой.  Дхармата –  это  истинная  природа 
дхармы. Также и виджняптиматрата – это истинная природа виджняптиматры.

----------


## Монферран

> Soeng, вы просто безграмотны в вопросах воззрения. Вас выручает лишь сильный интеллект, позволяющий вам выстаивать довольно любопытные теории и как-то практиковать, Конечно, ваши "догоны" не относятся ни к одной сиддханте, но они вполне пригодны для следования некоему пути. Наверное, это и есть "Путь носорога" )) 
> 
> 
> Точно знаете? думаете, в школах Хинаяны просто выдумали "истинносущие неделимые частицы", существование которых затем опровергали в Махаяне? Ну-ну )))


Вы отказываете хинаяне в праве что-то измышлять непотребное? Но люди склонны заблуждаться, вот и воспринимают Дхарму Будды превратно. Ваше ну-ну стоило бы обратить в сторону Ваших выдумок о самосущем, которые тоже вполне можно назвать хинаяной - то есть собранием ложных толкований Дхармы Будды. Если Вы считаете, что я Вас троллю, попробуйте применить свой интеллект и на полном серьёзе опровергнуть аргументы Нагарджуны о самосущем, иносущем и т.д. Если Вы не просто начетчик, а действительно понимаете какие-то альтернативные взгляды, почему бы Вам их логически не защитить?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Soeng, вы просто безграмотны в вопросах воззрения. Вас выручает лишь сильный интеллект, позволяющий вам выстаивать довольно любопытные теории и как-то практиковать, Конечно, ваши "догоны" не относятся ни к одной сиддханте, но они вполне пригодны для следования некоему пути. Наверное, это и есть "Путь носорога" )) 
> 
> 
> Точно знаете? думаете, в школах Хинаяны просто выдумали "истинносущие неделимые частицы", существование которых затем опровергали в Махаяне? Ну-ну )))
> 
> Вы полагаете, я пытаюсь вами манипулировать? Какое самомнение! Soeng, вы меня просто забавляете своей самоуверенностью в сочетании с необразованностью. Так что я совершенно не нуждаюсь в вашем внимании, и пытаться "манипулировать" вами мне нет никакой нужды.


Еще раз, нет никаких школ Хинаяны, это Вы себе их выдумываете, неправильно трактуя слова учителей. Вы критику воззрений воспринимаете как утверждение о том, что есть какие-то школы, которые этим воззрениям учат. 
А практически дело обстоит элементарно: есть привязанности, которые проявляются в определенной трактовке наставлений, через призму заблуждений.

Вы можете считать себя грамотным, но вот как Вам это помогает? Все что Вы можете это спорить и соревноваться в грамотности. Начните эту грамотность применять и обнаружите опыт, который не опирается на грамотность.
Я точно знаю, что в каноне нет никаких самосущих мельчайших частичек. Вообще ничего самосущего, как и в праджняпарамите или в ваджраяне. 

Вы охвачены идеями самосущности и они Вам везде мерещатся. Вы сами добавляете это слово то тут, то там, потому что не понимаете значения наставлений великих учителей. 
Зато дерзаете спорить и даже пытаться стыдить. Можете думать как хотите, но стыд - это внутреннее чувство, применение слова "стыд" к другим - это манипуляция чувствами. Вы драматизируете некоторые нравственные идеи и "стыд за других" - это все,  что эти нравственные химеры делают с Вашим сознанием. Поэтому даже не надейтесь, что такие детские претензии помогут Вам доминировать в беседе.

Когда Вы поймете, что доминировать не обязательно, Вы внезапно обнаружите, что все споры и соревнования происходят лишь в Вашем воображении. Махаяна не спорит с хинаяной, а лишь учит определенного склада ума учеников, давая им возможность преодолеть свойственные заблуждения и омрачения. Вы еще не понимаете, что эти наставления либо действуют моментально, либо не действуют вовсе.

Вы все еще считаете свои способности высокими и думаете, что следуете пути Махаяны? Это не так. Вы ничего не обнаруживаете в наставлениях учителей Махаяны. Только взращиваете замешательство.
Вы сами это видите, но приняв за чистую монету превосходство махаяны над хинаяной Вы попросту стесняетесь встать на путь прямо здесь и сейчас. Конечно же, никто не смеет учить такого великого бодхисаттву  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще раз, нет никаких школ Хинаяны)


Вы выдумщик, Won Soeng. Иногда вы говорите дельные вещи, но чаще несете полную ахинею, которая не стоит даже того, чтобы возражать.

----------

Silver (02.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (02.04.2018), Юй Кан (02.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы выдумщик, Won Soeng. Иногда вы говорите дельные вещи, но чаще несете полную ахинею, которая не стоит даже того, чтобы возражать.


Вы сами выдумщик, вот и видите во мне только выдумщика  :Smilie:  То, что Вы воспринимаете как ахинею всего лишь не вписывается в Вашу картину мира. Вы вообще понимаете, как именно люди несут ахинею? Как это происходит? 
Не бывает никакой ахинеи, бывают вполне конкретные заблуждения. И если Вы не видите заблуждения, значит Вам мешает его увидеть омраченность другими заблуждениями.

Вы и не сможете возразить на тот факт, что нет и не было школ Хинаяны. Были дискуссии между школами и были учителя (а чаще - ученики), которые разницу в возрениях объявили так: такие взгляды это махаяна, а такие - это хинаяна.
Вы даже не понимаете своей ошибки. Это все равно, как если бы Вы утверждали, что есть школы глупости, школы заблуждений и школы омрачений. Пока Вы не видите ясно истину, любое воззрение Вы должны рассмотреть в его основаниях - увидеть, с каким заблуждением такое воззрение возникает. 

Но даже это не имеет значения, ведь рассмотреть необходимо лишь те воззрения, которые Вам мешают видеть и применять истину здесь и сейчас, в это самое мгновение.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Алексей А

> Говорится и то и другое. Вообще, понимание ума как самосущего (или истинно-сущего) - это сквозная тема Читтаматры, отличающая ее от Мадхьямаки. И конечно же читтаматрины взяли это из сутр Третьего поворота, которые они считают сутрами прямого смысла, не подлежащими интерпретации.


Из сутр третьего поворота можно взять разные смыслы, что наблюдается среди разных школ Махаяны. Та же история и с неделимыми частицам, о которых в сутрах ни слова.

Догмат "смысл, не подлежащий интерпретации" только осложняет понимание буддадхармы. Как могут слова не подлежать интерпретации, если высшая истина неописуема, без двойственного мышления.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Догмат "смысл, не подлежащий интерпретации" только осложняет понимание буддадхармы.


Если разобраться конкретно о чем речь, то не осложняет.
Такой анализ - один из традиционных способов формирования воззрения.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (02.04.2018), Шуньяананда (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы и не сможете возразить на тот факт, что нет и не было школ Хинаяны.


А что можно возразить на безграмотное вздорное утверждение?
Как говорят на востоке, "С сильным не борись, с богатым не судись, с дураком не спорь и против ветера на пысай" ))))

Это же хрестоматийная история о том, как Васубандху в период написания Абхидхарма-коши следовал Хинаяне и не признавал Махаяну, а потом был обращен своим братом Асангой и стал главным комментатором его учений. Неужто не слышали?
У вас какие-то странные пробелы в образовании и при этом поразительный апломб. Наверное, это следствие сильного интеллекта. Ну и кончено вашего любимого "цепляния" ))

----------

Silver (02.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (02.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> А что можно возразить на безграмотное вздорное утверждение?
> Как говорят на востоке, "С сильным не борись, с богатым не судись, с дураком не спорь и против ветера на пысай" ))))
> 
> Это же хрестоматийная история о том, как Васубандху в период написания Абхидхарма-коши следовал Хинаяне и не признавал Махаяну, а потом был обращен своим братом Асангой и стал главным комментатором его учений. Неужто не слышали?
> У вас какие-то странные пробелы в образовании и при этом поразительный апломб. Наверное, это следствие сильного интеллекта. Ну и кончено вашего любимого "цепляния" ))


Согласно этому стандарту, любое Ваше утверждение можно назвать безграмотным и вздорным, если где-то у кого-то имела место противоречащая ему интерпретация. Только этого не стоит делать. Ведь это же бред сивой кобылы - давать оценку мнению оппонента только на основании наличия у кого-то противоположного мнения. В данном случае имеет место интерпретация исторического события.

Но интересен сам корень проблемы - почему это вдруг "грамотному цитатору" приходит в голову как-то оценивать мнения оппонентов всего лишь из-за того, что они иные. А я Вам напомню: прежде Вы много раз высказывались в таком духе, будто Ваше мнение соответствует традиционному. Кто-то внушил Вам эту иллюзию и самомнение. Ваше мнение - не мнение традиции. Это видно по Вашим интерпретациям цитат. В случае с Намкаем Норбу Вы утверждали вовсе не то, о чём он говорил. Это может быть неприятно для Вас, но Вы ничего не поняли из того, что цитировали. Ваше мнение о смысле цитат Намкая Норбу элементарно опровергается обыкновенной логикой. Вам хочется выглядеть тут проповедником и знатоком всевозможных мнений: дескать посмотрите, какая замечательная палитра противоречивых течений в тибетском буддизме и вообще в буддизме. Вам бы хотелось подать это всё в виде винегрета, в котором никто никогда не имеет права разобраться. А если для кого-то предельно ясна природа этого разнообразия подходов - для Вас это нечто немыслимое. Ведь Вы же не разобрались в этом, а оппонент ничего не цитирует, говорит всё своими словами, не нуждается в костылях, подобных Вашим. Отсюда и следует Ваше задетое самолюбие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что можно возразить на безграмотное вздорное утверждение?
> Как говорят на востоке, "С сильным не борись, с богатым не судись, с дураком не спорь и против ветера на пысай" ))))
> 
> Это же хрестоматийная история о том, как Васубандху в период написания Абхидхарма-коши следовал Хинаяне и не признавал Махаяну, а потом был обращен своим братом Асангой и стал главным комментатором его учений. Неужто не слышали?
> У вас какие-то странные пробелы в образовании и при этом поразительный апломб. Наверное, это следствие сильного интеллекта. Ну и кончено вашего любимого "цепляния" ))


Ну Вы то сами путаетесь в различении взглядов, а нередко и вовсе впадаете в небуддийские воззрения. Разве Вы следуете Махаяне? Нет, Вы лишь дискутируете о воззрениях. Вы берете истории и делаете из них выводы, которые из них делать не стоит. И пытаетесь зачем-то оценивать пробелы в образовании, хотя Вам уже не раз указано, что образование само по себе ничего не дает (ну, разве что широких выбор подходящих к моменту историй и цитат). Постарайтесь все же осознать, что поражающий Вас апломб Вы проецируете из собственных страхов и желаний. Вы видите некое поведение, которое Вас цепляет, и думаете - откуда такой апломб? Я бы себе не позволил. Это и есть - зависть. Но Вы не видите, что за видимым Вами апломбом, поэтому не можете спокойно его рассмотреть. Вместо этого, Вы думаете, что перед Вами кто-то недостаточно образованный, и оттого незнающий хрестоматийных историй. И вот Вы уже унеслись оценкой безграмотности и вздорности в возражения, которые только что и не думали приводить и не хотели спорить с дураком.

Мне известны эти хрестоматийные истории, из которых никак не следуют сделанные Вами выводы. Вы всего лишь недостаточно осторожны, легко добавляете удобные Вам смыслы и значения.

Еще раз, школ "хинаяны" нет, не было и не будет. Это все равно, что школы заблуждений. Васубандху лишь изучал тексты, пока Асанга не прояснил ему их значение. Вот какой вывод следует делать. Противоречия между Кошей и Кариками нет, но те, кто не видят значения, доходят даже до предположения о двух разных Васубандху.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Васубандху лишь изучал тексты, пока Асанга не прояснил ему их значение. Вот какой вывод следует делать.


Опять фантазируете.
Васубандху избегал изучать сутры Махаяны считая их ересью пока Асанга его к этому не подвиг - вот как об этом говорится в исторических хрониках.
Так что ваш вывод - произвольный, ни на чем не основанный. Попросту - ваша фантазия ))




> Это и есть - зависть.


Ваша убежденность в том, что вам завидуют, свидетельствует о завышенной самооценке, как мне кажется ))

----------


## Монферран

> Если разобраться конкретно о чем речь, то не осложняет.
> Такой анализ - один из традиционных способов формирования воззрения.


Вы не анализируете. Вы считаете какой-то смысл окончательным. Фактически, Вы выступаете за утверждение какого-то диттхи в виде окончательного. Никогда не читали в литературе, в сутрах, о том, что Будда не утверждал никакого диттхи?

Ключом к новой интерпретации мадхьямаки могут стать слова великого последователя Нагарджуны – мыслителя VII в, Чандракирти:

"Учение о пустоте было провозглашено Благословенным для опровержения всех теоретических позиций (или точек зрения. – Е.Т.). Тот же, кто создает особую позицию на основе учения о пустоте, находится в наихудшем заблуждении".

----------

Won Soeng (02.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять фантазируете.
> Васубандху избегал изучать сутры Махаяны считая их ересью пока Асанга его к этому не подвиг - вот как об этом говорится в исторических хрониках.
> Так что ваш вывод - дурацкий и ни на чем не основанный. ))


А Вы хоть поняли вывод? Или проскочили на волне полемического энтузиазма?  :Smilie: 

И, кстати, уж наши старцевадины в смысле дискуссии махаяна/хинаяна - как раз большие махаянисты, потому что утверждают категоричность нравственности, что было, пожалуй, главным отличием взглядов мирской махаяны от традиции монашеской практики сосредоточения и прозрения в глубоком уединении. 

Васубандху, по одной из версий, знал сутры Махаяны, но насмехался над ними, пока не убедился, что его брат Асанга видит истину глубоко и прямо, в то время как ему самому приходилось задумываться и сопоставлять мысли между собой, прежде чем он мог сделать какой-то вывод. Именно это поразило Васубандху, а не сами трактаты Махаяны, которые он прежде считал неканоническими. Но он сомневался и в каноничности абхидхармы, которую отвергали саутрантики. 

Но Вы то вообще делаете странные выводы и о воззрениях сарвастивадинов, и о воззрениях саутрантиков, и о воззрениях махасангхиков. Просто оттого, что у Вас в целом небуддийские заблуждения о самосущности и Вы очень стараетесь эти заблуждения где-нибудь обнаружить. И естественно, в точных по смыслу текстах абхидхармы самосущности не найти, а вот в поэтических по форме текстах праджняпарамиты - при желании - можно увидеть что угодно. 

Если вы избавитесь от этой идеи самосущности, Вы увидите. что тексты махаяны в точности соответствуют абхидхарме, а абхидхарма в точности соотвествует сутрам палийского канона. И Вы тогда увидите, что буквально те же тексты учений имеют неожиданное для Вас сейчас значение, которое передается снова и снова, то пространно, то подробно, то прямо.

----------

Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Неделимая ""частица"" Вайбхашиков это такое которое одномоментно  и возникает и прекращается.

Вайбхашики буддисты с правильными буддийскими взглядами, а не вайшешики )))

----------

Won Soeng (02.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Неделимая ""частица"" Вайбхашиков это такое которое одномоментно  и возникает и прекращается.
> 
> Вайбхашики буддисты с правильными буддийскими взглядами, а не вайшешики )))


Или проще говоря - момент сознания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2018), Монферран (02.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Или проще говоря - момент сознания.


Неуверен.
Момент сознания вроде имеет: момент возникновения и момент прекращения(по крайней мере эти два момента отслеживаются) - тоесть делим.

Манюнечки характеристички: неделимы. 
Их момент возникновения есть одновременно и моментом прекращения.
(как по мне, уже это постижение Вайбхашиков  - ещё тот коан)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще на словах все то - такие огого Махаянисты (куда там Шравакам )))
Не знаю как у кого, а у меня даже мысли по заботе о послесмертии очень редко мелькают (а это даже ещё не Хинаяна), а чтоб уж постоянно иметь памятование о тягости самсары и постоянное стремление от этого избавится: то даже представить как это чтоб постоянно - не могу, не говоря уже о постоянной сильнейшей мысли помочь в этом другим и для этого стать Будда.

А вообщето уважаемый         @*Сергей Хос* : Шраваки - то они ведь Арьи, а все кто не арьи -  то путхуджане (и это не зависит от принадлежности к той или иной традиции)))
И ещё Шраваки - это часть Драгоценности Сангхи.
А Учения Первого Поворота - часть Драгоценности Дхармы. 
Хинаяна это - Основополагающая Центральная Яна. И хоть Махаяна это и Обширная Охватывающая Яна, но если убрать центральную(вписанную окружность) из обширной её охватывающей  - то бублик получится, а не яна.

----------


## Won Soeng

Если посмотреть коренные тексты, там не найдется упоминания о самосущности. Это уже личные интерпретации Сергея Хоса, такая вот у него фишка: должно быть самосущее и все тут. И хоть пальцем из носа - но выковырять. Так что даже тень, в которой буквы плохо лежат тут же становится доказательством самосущности ну хоть чего-нибудь.

А если аккуратно и внимательно читать то, что Хос использует как доказательство - ничего самосущего не обнаруживается. И не может обнаружиться, конечно же. Ведь какие бы ни были традиции и направления буддизма, ключевые принципы не меняются ни в коем случае.

----------

Монферран (03.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если посмотреть коренные тексты, там не найдется упоминания о самосущности.


Кроме общих разглагольствований у вас ни одного содержательного возражения.
Я приводил примеры из коренных текстов сутр, где прямо говорится о самости и объясняется в каком смысле.
А также комментарии об индивидуальности.
Ваше возражение одно: этого нет потому что быть не может.
Ну что ж тут поделаешь.
О чем можно говорить с человеком, упорно отрицающим очевидное?
Оставайтесь при своем мнении. Наверное такая редукция вам для чего-то жизненно необходима.

----------

Aion (04.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кроме общих разглагольствований у вас ни одного содержательного возражения.
> Я приводил примеры из коренных текстов сутр, где прямо говорится о самости и объясняется в каком смысле.
> А также комментарии об индивидуальности.
> Ваше возражение одно: этого нет потому что быть не может.
> Ну что ж тут поделаешь.
> О чем можно говорить с человеком, упорно отрицающим очевидное?
> Оставайтесь при своем мнении. Наверное такая редукция вам для чего-то жизненно необходима.


Все что Вы приводили не о самосущности, а о различимости, распознаваемости. Вам нужно еще основательно рассмотреть, что Вы подразумеваете под "самосущностью" (ничего, для Вас это неопределенное мистическое понятие)

----------

Монферран (03.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все что Вы приводили не о самосущности, а о различимости, распознаваемости.


Можете это текстуально продемонстрировать на основе сказанного в сутре, которую я приводил в пример?
Иначе это ваша произвольная интерпретация, выражающая лишь ваши личные предпочтения и искажающая замысел, с которым данная сутра была проповедана.




> ничего, для Вас это неопределенное мистическое понятие


Любое базовое понятие - неопределенное, поскольку не сводится к более простому, к тому, что могло бы его определять. Правда от этого оно не становится мистическим. Так что высказанное вами предположение "для Вас это мистическое понятие" характеризует вас, а не меня. Вы не можете знать, что для меня мистическое, а что нет. И тем не менее делаете утверждение.

----------

Aion (04.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Чем спорить с бесчисленными убеждениями и воззрение, лучше я укажу метод исследования и прозрения в плод и путь.

Сначала следует сфокусироваться только на устремлениях. Нужно ясно увидеть, что вся жизнь, вся сансара это только устремления, движение, намерение. Никак не рассматривать содержание намерений, только различать смену устремлений снова и снова и снова. 

Когда устремления устойчиво распознаются, нужно рассмотреть, что питает каждое устремление, рассмотреть неудовлетворенность. Когда неудовлетворенность ясно распознается питающей всякое устремление, проясняется значение слов: все устремления проявляют неудовлетворенность. 

Теперь необходимо рассмотреть неудовлетворенность, обнаружить питание: жажду удовлетворенности. Так уже видно три группы: клеша, карма и дукха. 

Далее необходимо рассмотреть клеша и обнаружить три вида: жажду определенности, жажду устойчивости и жажду обособленности. Так становятся ясны звенья авидья, тришна и упадана. 

Теперь видно, что карма состоит из двух видов: устремление к определенности и склонности в определенном.

Когда это уже видно, то и неудовлетворенность распознается как два вида:  обусловленные склонностями 84000 вида индивидуального ума и вместилище различий (алая-виджняна). 

Далее алая видится как различия различимого различающим (виджняна, намарупа и шадаятана, вместе - спарша) и чувство опреленности различаемого (приятное) неопределенности различаемого (неприятное) и неопределенности различающего (нейтральное). 

И вот Вы уже видите 12 звеньев и можете их исследовать. Вы уже видите страдание, видите причину страдания. Вы видите, что без причины страдания нет и страдания. И Вы видите путь к прекращению страдания и можете практиковать этот прямой путь без сомнений, без замешательства.

----------

Монферран (03.04.2018), Уроил Зена (03.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Можете это текстуально продемонстрировать на основе сказанного в сутре, которую я приводил в пример?
> Иначе это ваша произвольная интерпретация, выражающая лишь ваши личные предпочтения и искажающая замысел, с которым данная сутра была проповедана.


Вы просите текстуально продемонстрировать отсутствие того, чего в сутре нет. Текстуальный пример о прекращении читты Вы проигнорировали. Намкай Норбу называет изначальное осознавание - полностью совершенно неконцептуальным (митогпа - тиб., нирвикальпа - санскр.)

_Состояние у тебя истерическое.
Скушай, доченька, яйцо прасангическое,
Или, может, обратимся к врачу?_

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы просите текстуально продемонстрировать отсутствие того, чего в сутре нет. Текстуальный пример о прекращении читты Вы проигнорировали. Намкай Норбу называет изначальное осознавание - полностью совершенно неконцептуальным (митогпа - тиб., нирвикальпа - санскр.)
> 
> [][/I]


Думаете : читта = "концептуальное мышление" ?

----------


## Монферран

> Думаете : читта = "концептуальное мышление" ?


Нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы просите текстуально продемонстрировать отсутствие того, чего в сутре нет.


Ну да, в сутре сказано о самосущем, причем объяснено зачем и в каком смысле это сказано. Прямым текстом. Мне говорят, что на самом деле сказано не о самосущем.
Вопреки очевидности.
Что тут возразишь? просто человеку нравится или привычно так думать.
Ну и ладно. )))




> Текстуальный пример о прекращении читты


А причем тут прекращение читты? На уровне будды читта действительно прекращается.
Но не "всеобщая основа", которая, будучи очищенной, становится вечной дхармакаей.
Этот непрерывный индивидуальный поток в МПС Будда и называет высшим Атманом.

Полным сжиганием сухостоя всего познаваемого 
[Обретается] покой , дхармакая Победителя.
С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения .
Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен, является  Тело [просветления]

Чандра. Мадхьямака-аватара

----------

Aion (04.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет.


Неверно.
Читта - это именно концептуальное мышление, основанное на vitarka-vicara.

----------


## Монферран

> Ну да, в сутре сказано о самосущем, причем объяснено зачем и в каком смысле это сказано. Прямым текстом. Мне говорят, что на самом сказано не о самосущем.
> Вопреки очевидности.
> Что тут возразишь? просто человеку нравится или привычно так думать.
> Ну и ладно. )))


Спросите у Намкая Норбу.




> А причем тут прекращение читты? На уровне будды читта действительно прекращается.
> Но не "всеобщая основа", которая, будучи очищенной, становится вечной дхармакаей.
> Этот непрерывный индивидуальный поток в МПС Будда и называет высшим Атманом.


Самосущее не может чем-то стать. Становление зависимо.
Индивидуальный поток в МПС Будда не называет Махаатманом, ибо Махаатман - это природа Будды. Природа не ограничена одним потоком. Природа универсальна.
Ваша способность к абстрактному мышлению примерно на следующем уровне: https://pikabu.ru/story/test_tyuring...lyudey_4859337

----------


## Сергей Хос

Лунный диск, чистый и незапятнанный, [256]
Всегда пребывает в самосовершенной полноте.
Однако в силу наличия времени в этом мире,
Мы воспринимаем его рост и уменьшение.

Подобно этому, абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi) 
Неизменно наделена [качествами] сугатагарбхи (bde gshegs snying po can).
Здесь гарбха [snying po] — это алая [kun gzhi].
Так проповедано Татхагатой.

Для тех же, кто пребывает в неведении,
Алая образуется силой следов-привычек,
И они переживают разнообразные радости и горести,
А также вредоносные аффекты, проистекающие из кармического сознания.

По природе чистая и незгрязненная,
Подобно драгоценности, исполняющей желание,
Вне перерождений и перемен,
Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание  полного освобождения.

Гандавьюха-сутра

Комментарий Лонгченпы:
Это имеет следующие наименования: [257] абсолютная алая; безначально благая природа дхарм ; сугатагарбха, [дхарма]дхату (khams); лучезарная природа ума; базовое пространство реальности дхарм (дхармадхату) ; суть (смысл) таковости естественного состояния ; чистая по природе таковость ; праджняпарамита. Еще называют поддерживающей основой, источником возникновения, причиной освобождения и так далее; все множество ее аспектов не охватить мыслью.
А когда природа ума (sems nyid) становится опорой сансарических следов-привычек, в этом аспекте ее называют алая многообразных следов-привычек. Почему? Она по природе своей изначально лишена кармы добродетели и недобродетели, освобождения (от страданий) и полного просветления, поскольку является поддержкой и в зависимости от обстоятельств  становится основой, из которой рождаются все вышеперечисленные [плоды]. Таким образом, эта опора возникновения как благого, так и неблагого, [258] имеет природу омраченности , однако сама по себе нейтральна (является кармически неопределенной в отношении благого и не благого).

Поэтому в Сутре золотого сияния говорится:

"Преображенная алая есть свабхавикадхармакая".

А в Тантре исчерпания четырёх элементов-первоначал сказано:

"Чистая алая есть дхармадхату".

----------

Aion (04.04.2018), Михаил_ (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> А причем тут прекращение читты? На уровне будды читта действительно прекращается.
> Но не "всеобщая основа", которая, будучи очищенной, становится вечной дхармакаей.





> По природе чистая и незгрязненная,
> Подобно драгоценности, исполняющей желание,
> Вне перерождений и перемен,
> Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание  полного освобождения.
> 
> Гандавьюха-сутра


Так Вы бы определились тогда: в тексте ясно сказано, что совершенное знание вне перемен, а Вы говорите оно чем-то становится. Сказано, что знание чистое и незагрязнённое, а Вы говорите оно очищается.  :Smilie: 

Ну и само собой совершенное знание полного освобождения - это не онтологическое самосущее. Это внеконцептуальное изначальное осознавание, о котором говорит Намкай Норбу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Природа универсальна.


Универсальна в том смысле, что не различается у разных существ, будучи лишь ясностью-и-осознаванием.
Но индивидуальна в том смысле, что каждое существо - это отдельный от других поток - нет "всеобщей основы" как общего "ума для всех".
Авторитетное разъяснение на эту тему я уже приводил.

Монферран, вы либо невменяемы, либо просто троллите, постоянно приводя возражения, которые уже были опровергнуты ссылками на авторитетные источники (склоняюсь к последнему).
Не интересно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так Вы бы определились тогда: в тексте ясно сказано, что совершенное знание вне перемен, а Вы говорите оно чем-то становится. Сказано, что знание чистое и незагрязнённое, а Вы говорите оно очищается.


Вы невнимательны - выше было сказано, что очищается, а не что неизменно.
Но вам угодно ходить по кругу со своими возражениями.
Видимо, все же троллинг.

----------

Aion (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Универсальна в том смысле, что не различается у разных существ, будучи лишь ясностью-и-осознаванием.
> Но индивидуальна в том смысле, что каждое существо - это отдельный от других поток - нет "всеобщей основы" как общего "ума для всех".
> Авторитетное разъяснение на эту тему я уже приводил.
> 
> Монферран, вы либо невменяемы, либо просто троллите, постоянно приводя возражения, которые уже были опровергнуты ссылками на авторитетные источники (склоняюсь к последнему).
> Не интересно.


Нет, это Вы невменяемы. В тексте цитируемой сутры написано одно, а Вы пишете противоположное. Наглядно Вам показал. Беситесь дальше.

А про общий ум Вам объясняли сто раз. Природа - это не "общий ум для всех". Вы не признаёте "общий ум для всех". Правильно. Но разберитесь с тем, как потоки рождаются. Это не данность.

----------

Aion (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы невнимательны - выше было сказано, что очищается, а что неизменно.
> Но вам угодно ходить по кругу со своими возражениями.
> Видимо, все же троллинг.


Ну конечно. Читайте внимательнее. Эта опора имеет природу омрачённости. Это универсальная природа возникновения и прекращения омрачений. О чём Вам всю дорогу говорят.




> Комментарий Лонгченпы:
> 
> Таким образом, эта опора возникновения как благого, так и неблагого, [258] имеет природу омраченности , однако сама по себе нейтральна (является кармически неопределенной в отношении благого и не благого).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну конечно. Читайте внимательнее. Эта опора имеет природу омрачённости. Это универсальная природа возникновения и прекращения омрачений. О чём Вам всю дорогу говорят.


Вы правда не понимаете или просто дурачетесь? )))
Там говорится о двух видах (или аспектах) алайи. Одна из них - абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi), имеющая качества сугатагарбхи, по природе чистая и незгрязненная, вне перерождений и перемен
Тогда как другая образуется силой следов-привычек.

Знаете, Монферран, что-то мне надоели ваши ужимки и прыжки. Редко я это делаю, но закину-ка я вас пожалуй в игнор. Найдите себе другой объект для троллинга, коли вам заняться нечем. Всего боброго )))

----------

Aion (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы правда не понимаете или просто дурачетесь? )))
> Там говорится о двух видах (или аспектах) алайи. Одна из них - абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi), имеющая качества сугатагарбхи, по природе чистая и незгрязненная, вне перерождений и перемен
> Тогда как другая образуется силой следов-привычек.
> 
> Знаете, Монферран, что-то мне надоели ваши ужимки и прыжки. Редко я это делаю, но закину-ка я вас пожалуй в игнор. Найдите себе другой объект для троллинга, коли вам заняться нечем. Всего боброго )))


Совершенное знание не является чем-то отдельным от природы омрачённости. Вам бы хотелось видеть это совершенное знание отдельной сущностью и представить его в качестве онтологического атмана. Но благое и неблагое создаётся силой неизменной природы, а не силой чего-то отдельного от неё.

Вот же, читайте, специально для Вас, наглядно:

из Гандавьюха-сутры:

Вне перерождений и перемен,
Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание полного освобождения.

Из Комментария Лонгченпы:

Таким образом, эта опора возникновения как благого, так и неблагого, [258] имеет природу омраченности , однако сама по себе нейтральна (является кармически неопределенной в отношении благого и не благого).

----------


## Монферран

> Неверно.
> Читта - это именно концептуальное мышление, основанное на vitarka-vicara.


Когда Вы осознаёте мандалу божества (пример Намкая Норбу) или речь на незнакомом языке, где же тут концепции? Это чистое созерцание и осознавание возникших образов, но без викальпы.

----------


## Алексей А

> Там говорится о двух видах (или аспектах) алайи. Одна из них - абсолютная алая (don gyi kun gzhi), имеющая качества сугатагарбхи, по природе чистая и незгрязненная, вне перерождений и перемен
> Тогда как другая образуется силой следов-привычек.


А эта абсолютная природа алаи существует как самосущее или как пустота?
Поясню по поводу пустой природы. Вы как-то цитировали лимрим "Если бы не было той природы..." - зто как раз о пустой природе, которая может описываться в положительных определениях, как необманывающая, чистая, успокоенная, свободная от бытия и небытия, рождения и смерти, пребывающая вечно, наше истинное "Я". Это не характеристики чего-то реального, что присутствует благодаря собственной природе, а относительное описание природы явлений с точки зрения истинного видения.
Можно трактовать природу Будды с этой точки зрения, а можно как истинно существующее где-то внутри тела или ума - на мой взгляд, это трактовка тех, кто придерживается идеи самосущего, идеи бытия, идеи "Я"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А эта абсолютная природа алаи существует как самосущее или как пустота?


1. Истинно существует как "пустое от иного" (но не от себя, жентонг). Поэтому в Махапаринирване сказано: "Бхикшу, не бойтесь: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей". И в этом смысле - самосущее.
2. Существует как пустота, поскольку не имеет собственного признака, отличающего от других, будучи индивидуальным "лишь ясностью-и-осознаванием". Это рангтонг.
3. В Аштасахасрике говорится: "В уме нет самого ума, поскольку его природа - ясный свет". В этом утверждении соединены неутверждающее отрицание рангтонга (в уме нет ума) с утверждением жентонга (его природа - ясный свет).
Вообще, рангтонг сводится к устранению концептуальных ментальных конструктов, и только. Изначальная мудрость пробуждения (ye shes), всеведение, благие качества Будды - все это можно корректно сформулировать только с точки зрения жентонг.
Поэтому в Махапаринирване и говорится: "Прежде я давал строгое учение о пустоте, чтобы следуя ему ученики могли избавиться от клеш (которые и порождаются ментальными конструктами -СХ). А теперь провозглашаю природу будды как истинную самость (маха-атман)".





> а можно как истинно существующее где-то внутри тела или ума - на мой взгляд, это трактовка тех, кто придерживается идеи самосущего, идеи бытия, идеи "Я"


Я не утверждаю никакого существования внутри или снаружи тела или ума, и вообще никакой "вещности".
Зеркальная поверхность существует внутри или снаружи отражения?
Это довольно трудно понять, поскольку формальные, концептуально обусловленные определения тут становятся самопротиворечивыми в силу ограниченности языка.
Поэтому об этом говорится образно, как например в Гандавьюхе.

----------

Aion (04.04.2018), Shus (10.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенное знание не является чем-то отдельным от природы омрачённости. Вам бы хотелось видеть это совершенное знание отдельной сущностью и представить его в качестве онтологического атмана. Но благое и неблагое создаётся силой неизменной природы, а не силой чего-то отдельного от неё.
> 
> Вот же, читайте, специально для Вас, наглядно:
> 
> из Гандавьюха-сутры:
> 
> Вне перерождений и перемен,
> Эта [абсолютная алая] есть совершенное знание полного освобождения.
> 
> ...


Не давите больше, Вы же видите страх и защиту. Осознанность возникает с их прекращением.

----------

Монферран (04.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Не давите больше, Вы же видите страх и защиту. Осознанность возникает с их прекращением.


Мне ещё ох как надо над собой (ой) поработать, чтобы не давить правотой. Но я не оставляю давление без наблюдения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Интересная статья

----------

Михаил_ (09.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (09.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Есть такие вещи как - явления и сущность. Сущность - является. В этом явлении - является вся сущность, но явление - это не сущность.
Есть реальность за пределами видимости, но через эту видимость мы можем увидеть эту реальность.
(философия Гегеля из лекций Терентьева)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Еще пара цитат синеньким )))

Манджушринамасамгити
thog ma med pa spro med bdag
de bzhin nyid bdag dag pa'i bdag
Безначальное Я, вне усложнений
Я как оно есть, чистое Я.

Прямая цитата из Манджушринамасамгити в "Горной Дхарме" Долпопы
кланяюсь тому, что, хотя и отделено от всех дхарм, является телом безупречных и бесчисленных [абсолютных] дхарм,
Хотя и лишено [изначально и по своей природе] индивидуальной самости явлений, является таковостью (de bzhin nyid), самостью и чистой самостью (bdag dag pa’i bdag),.

Автокомментарий Долпопы:
gnas lugs la don dam chos sku med pa ma yin te de bzhin nyid bdag dag pa’i bdag tu gyur pa sangs rgyas kyi bdag nyid chen po’i bdag ma chad pa’i phyir/ /gnas lugs la kun rdzob gzugs sku yod pa ma yin te kun rdzob kyi chos gang yang ma grub pa’i phyir.

В подлинном модусе своего пребывания (gnas lugs) абсолютная Дхармакая не является несуществующей, поскольку Таковость, являющаяся чистой Самостью, то есть та Самость, что есть великая самоидентичность Будды ( sangs rgyas kyi bdag nyid chen po’i bdag) не прекращает [своего бытия] (ma chad pa).В этой абсолютной реальности относительные тела формы  (kun rdzob gzugs sku) не существуют, поскольку в ней нет никаких относительных феноменов.

----------

Михаил_ (10.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же видите страх и защиту.


Да да, по вам тоже видно, как вы со страхом защищаете объект своего цепляния - свою вздорную идею ИИ, построенную на основе хорошо продуманной но дурно понятой хинаянской абхидхармы.
Отсюда и все ваши рассуждения о мистификации - этим словом вы обозначаете все то из традиционных буддийских воззрений, что не укладывается в прокрустово ложе вашего усеченного понимания )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да да, по вам тоже видно, как вы со страхом защищаете объект своего цепляния - свою вздорную идею ИИ, построенную на основе хорошо продуманной но дурно понятой хинаянской абхидхармы.
> Отсюда и все ваши рассуждения о мистификации - этим словом вы обозначаете все то из традиционных буддийских воззрений, что не укладывается в прокрустово ложе вашего усеченного понимания )))


Пока здесь только Ваши нападки и язвительность. Вы привязаны к пониманию, и думаете, что все привязаны. Понимание - яд.

----------

Монферран (10.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> рассуждения о мистификации


Мистификация в разговоре о ИИ - это постулирование особенности живого организма, на основании указания на определённые термины, без разъяснения причины того, почему признаки живого не могут проявиться в коробочке, распознающей и самостоятельно совершенствующей распознавание, подобно Солярису, который вначале платье у девушки Криса сделал наглухо зашитым, но впоследствии, при создании новой копии девушки, выдал ей нормальное нейтринное платье с застежками.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пока здесь только Ваши нападки и язвительность. Вы привязаны к пониманию, и думаете, что все привязаны. Понимание - яд.


Сами-то понимаете, чего в очередной раз оттоптали?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2018), Сергей Хос (11.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понимание - яд.


Для вас, похоже, действительно яд.

----------


## Михаил_

Коллеги,
Won Soeng не только для себя, достаточно серьезно изучает предмет, но и вам помогает, причем достаточно много.
Не хотите, не помогайтесь.

Для каждого из вас, важно найти то - во что вы сами поверите, только так это будет работать, только так вы будете идти по пути. Даже ошибочные концепции, работают на вере.
Кто из вас ближе, Won Soeng или вы?

Открываем историю и смотрим: кто именно, больше всего подвергается критике?  Тот, кто выше забрался, тот и огребает больше всех.

Я по своей работе знаю, если кто-то, что-то действительно интересное находит, у остальных появляется как будто чутье на такие вещи. Но вместо ровного отношения, скорее выбирают защиту собственных убеждений.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Открываем историю и смотрим: кто именно, больше всего подвергается критике?  Тот, кто выше забрался, тот и огребает больше всех.
> 
> .


Это в истории западной мысли )

В индо-буддийском регионе : общественное мнение - один из признаков достоверности.
Будда, как и другие известные Учителя - не были гонимы, а были прекрасно приняты и поняты обществом.

----------


## Михаил_

Дхарма будет развиваться только в городах запада. На общественное мнение больше нет никакой надежды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дхарма будет развиваться только в городах запада. ....


Будет развиваться, какраз если общество увидит и ощутит пользу от практического Её применения.

(как это и было на протяжении всей истории распространения буддизма, а в те времена и в том регионе элита и средний класс выбирали учения и наставников именно по итогам рассмотрения их полезности и успешности, это и было всегда реальным критерием истинности и это исходный метод распространения буддизма( а иного метода распространения в буддизме и не может быть))

----------

Михаил_ (11.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Каким-то странным образом, вера меняет реальность для верующего. Поэтому, утверждение, что верующие в рай - попадут в рай, в некотором смысле может оказаться оказаться )
Вот буддисты не верят в рай - они и не увидят этого человека в раю. Но в своем срезе реальности, человек будет в раю, в своем параллельном мире. ...ннаверное..  а у буддистов, этого же человека в раю не будет.  сансара ©

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сами-то понимаете, чего в очередной раз оттоптали?


Вы думаете, что понимание Ваша надежная опора. Но истина вне понимания. И пока Вы не отбросите костыли обьяснений, так и будете бу-бу-бу

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для вас, похоже, действительно яд.


Вы не знаете другой стороны. Цепляясь за понимание не перебраться на другой берег.
Все уже ясно. Понимание - стремление к неясному. Пока Вы не видите собственный ум, Вы фонтанируете сомнениями и неуверенностью. Сколько Вы уже слышали прямых наставлений, но Вы не пытаетесь им следовать. Вам сначала нужно все понять. Это и есть яд.

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сколько Вы уже слышали прямых наставлений, но Вы не пытаетесь им следовать. Вам сначала нужно все понять. Это и есть яд.


Следую ли я наставлениям - этого вы знать не можете. То, что вы фантазируете на эту тему, свидетельствует о вас как о человеке самонадеянном.
А понимание как раз дает ориентир, каким именно наставлениям следовать и как.
Воззрение в буддизме (как, впрочем, и везде) задает вектор дальнейшего движения, даже если оно состоит в отказе от всяческих воззрений. Ведь что значит "отказ от всех воззрений" - это надо сперва правильно понять. То есть в пределе сам акт понимания и есть воззрение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Коллеги,
> Won Soeng не только для себя, достаточно серьезно изучает предмет, но и вам помогает, причем достаточно много.
> Не хотите, не помогайтесь.
> 
> Для каждого из вас, важно найти то - во что вы сами поверите, только так это будет работать, только так вы будете идти по пути. Даже ошибочные концепции, работают на вере.
> Кто из вас ближе, Won Soeng или вы?
> 
> Открываем историю и смотрим: кто именно, больше всего подвергается критике?  Тот, кто выше забрался, тот и огребает больше всех.
> 
> Я по своей работе знаю, если кто-то, что-то действительно интересное находит, у остальных появляется как будто чутье на такие вещи. Но вместо ровного отношения, скорее выбирают защиту собственных убеждений.


Ум каждый момент в волоске от истины. Не нужно и пытаться этот волосок преодолеть. Не-ум и есть истина. Нет никакого соревнования: ближе - дальше, выше - ниже.

----------

Михаил_ (12.04.2018), Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Следую ли я наставлениям - этого вы знать не можете. То, что вы фантазируете на эту тему свидетельствует о вас как о человеке самонадеянном.
> А понимание как раз дает ориентир, каким именно наставлениям следовать и как.
> Воззрение в буддизме (как, впрочем, и везде) задает вектор дальнейшего движения, даже если оно состоит в отказе от всяческих воззрений. Ведь что значит "отказ от всех воззрений" - это надо сперва правильно понять.


Попробуйте отказаться прямо сейчас, на одно мгновение, будто уже понимаете.

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте отказаться прямо сейчас, на одно мгновение, будто уже понимаете.


Хороший способ завершить диспут не сказав ничего по сути ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Вы думаете*, что понимание Ваша надежная опора. Но истина вне понимания. И пока Вы не отбросите костыли обьяснений, так и будете бу-бу-бу


Во-первых, каким боком сюда -- истина? : )
Во-вторых, *я думаю* не про своё понимание, а о том, что Вы, как обычно, не сможете ответить и на этот простейший прямой вопрос... Так и вышло.

В общем, как у Жванецкого: "Долго бился головой об стену -- ушёл от ответа".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Коллеги,
> Won Soeng не только для себя, достаточно серьезно изучает предмет, но и вам помогает, причем достаточно много.
> Не хотите, не помогайтесь.
> 
> Для каждого из вас, важно найти то - во что вы сами поверите, только так это будет работать, только так вы будете идти по пути. Даже ошибочные концепции, работают на вере.
> Кто из вас ближе, Won Soeng или вы?
> 
> Открываем историю и смотрим: кто именно, больше всего подвергается критике?  Тот, кто выше забрался, тот и огребает больше всех.
> 
> Я по своей работе знаю, если кто-то, что-то действительно интересное находит, у остальных появляется как будто чутье на такие вещи. Но вместо ровного отношения, скорее выбирают защиту собственных убеждений.


Постараюсь кратко и без продолжения, ибо слишком велика разница в инд. понятийных сетках.

1. Что за манера повелительно глаголать от имени масс?  Чем он нам помогает, сыпя абсурдными суждениями и надменно диктуя, не имея при этом сколь-нибудь серьёзных знаний по обсуждаемым вопросам?
2. Вон Сон убедил Вас, тасуя слова, что он познал истину (т.е. Вы поверили/доверяете ему)? Следуйте за ним, кто против? Но объявлять, будто он "ближе" кого-то к чему-то далёкому -- это, извините, оценка по сугубо своей шкале, кривой, к сожалению... Ибо тут никто (кроме Вон Сона, да?) не претендует на познание истины.

Чуть о методологии работы Вон Сона с публикой.

Он не раз проговаривал (вслух, в форуме, как обычно, ни с того ни с сего): "Удиви людей, и они пойдут за тобой".
На мой естественный вопрос, куда именно они пойдут "за тобой" эти удивлённые и зачем это нужно ему самому, -- ответа, как обычно: ни тпру, ни ну.
Потом недавно заявил, что приметь, м.б., пять доп. обетов и станет мирским наставником... Во будет праздник для адептов, а? : ))

В био Вон Сона есть некий опыт НЛП, а также -- опыт коучинга.
В активе -- блеф (апофеоз -- о постижении им истины, дхьян и т.п. прозрений), ложь/клевета и демагогия. Не раз и не два показывал/разоблачал...
Теперь уже сам я сомневаюсь даже в том, что он принял прибежище да ещё с таким громким именем. Почему не блеф, если блеф у него -- сплошь и рядом?
"Единожды солгавши, кто тебе поверит?"

Напоследок: в каком это смысле, Вы, к примеру, мне или Хосу коллега, не являясь даже сотрудником? : )

Всё, инаф. Вопросы выше -- риторические...

----------

Михаил_ (12.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Хороший способ завершить диспут не сказав ничего по сути ))))


Для Вас это диспут, а для кого-то наблюдение: вот тревожный ум, а вот ум умиротворенный.

----------


## Балдинг

> Он не раз проговаривал (вслух, в форуме, как обычно, ни с того ни с сего): "Удиви людей, и они пойдут за тобой".
> На мой естественный вопрос, куда именно они пойдут "за тобой" эти удивлённые и зачем это нужно ему самому, -- ответа, как обычно: ни тпру, ни ну.


(вспомнилось ассоциативно шуточное)

Восьмистам моим приверженцам вырвали сердца и ими били их по щекам (из Вольтера). 
Посему, дабы избежать предпосылок к тому, разумный муж, из сострадания к роду людскому, воздержится от имения приверженцев вовсе.
:-)))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хороший способ завершить диспут не сказав ничего по сути ))))


Вы полагаете вто есть суть и по ней нужно сказать. Такие склоности.

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во-первых, каким боком сюда -- истина? : )
> Во-вторых, *я думаю* не про своё понимание, а о том, что Вы, как обычно, не сможете ответить и на этот простейший прямой вопрос... Так и вышло.
> 
> В общем, как у Жванецкого: "Долго бился головой об стену -- ушёл от ответа".


Истина - цель буддизма. Вы ее не видите, вот и пытаетесь набивать себе цену.

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Истина - цель буддизма.* Вы ее не видите, вот и пытаетесь набивать себе цену.





> Вы думаете, что понимание Ваша надежная опора. Но *истина вне понимания*. И пока Вы не отбросите костыли обьяснений, так и будете бу-бу-бу


Цель буддизма (в отличие от вон-сонизма) -- не бу-бу-бу вокруг истины с пропагандой непонимания, а пре-кра-ще-ни-е стра-да-ний.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Цель буддизма (в отличие от вон-сонизма) -- не бу-бу-бу вокруг истины с пропагандой непонимания, а пре-кра-ще-ни-е стра-да-ний.


Прекращение страданий и есть истина. Омрачение идеями мешает это ясно видеть.
Покой ума - прекращение страданий. Направляйте ум к покою, снова и снова.

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вот и пытаетесь набивать себе цену.


Интересно бы понять, в чем и именно это проявляется.
Помимо того, что я в грош не ставлю ни вашу "ученость" ни ваши домыслы 
Ведь если дело только в этом, то цену себе набиваете именно вы))))




> Вы полагаете вто есть суть и по ней нужно сказать. Такие склоности.


Разговор без сути - пустая болтовня, по определению.
Когда вы начинаете спорить, очень быстро все сводится именно к этому.
Похоже, таков ваш конек То-то я смотрю, у вас на подтанцовке поборник дзен-интуиции  Поистине, два сапога - пара)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прекращение страданий и есть истина. Омрачение идеями мешает это ясно видеть.


Опять подтасовки и передёрги...
Цель буддизма -- прекращение страданий. Точка. 
И одного покоя ума маловато будет... Пора бы уже хотя бы это выучить, не отвлекаясь на выдавание чего-то за невыразимую, по собственному же бу-бу-бу определению, истину.

----------


## Монферран

> И одного покоя ума маловато будет... Пора бы уже хотя бы это выучить


Беспокойный ум ничего не знает о покое, сколько бы всего ни выучил.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Беспокойный ум ничего не знает о покое, сколько бы всего ни выучил.


Вот и я о том же... : ) С той только добавкой, что мало того, что беспокойный, так ещё и азов не выучил, а уже за покой, истину, ясно видеть и т.п. поучает...

----------


## Монферран

> Вот и я о том же... : ) С той только добавкой, что мало того, что беспокойный, так ещё и азов не выучил, а уже за покой, истину, ясно видеть и т.п. поучает...


Так учите азы, самокритикой беспокойность только усугубляется. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять подтасовки и передёрги...
> Цель буддизма -- прекращение страданий. Точка. 
> И одного покоя ума маловато будет... Пора бы уже хотя бы это выучить, не отвлекаясь на выдавание чего-то за невыразимую, по собственному же бу-бу-бу определению, истину.


Вот это и есть: бу-бу-бу. Ум зацепился за идею и потерял суть. И вот Вы уже утонули в фантазиях. Так боитесь глупости и так неумело ее упускаете. Недостаток бдительности.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так учите азы, самокритикой беспокойность только усугубляется. : )


Можно думать, что знаешь и азы, и не только, но не видеть покой ума, не видеть обусловленность побуждений неведением. И тогда имеем мудрствующий ум, не знающий цель, не распознающий направление. Зато готовый спорить о всякой чепухе.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно бы понять, в чем и именно это проявляется.
> Помимо того, что я в грош не ставлю ни вашу "ученость" ни ваши домыслы 
> Ведь если дело только в этом, то цену себе набиваете именно вы))))
> 
> 
> Разговор без сути - пустая болтовня, по определению.
> Когда вы начинаете спорить, очень быстро все сводится именно к этому.
> Похоже, таков ваш конек То-то я смотрю, у вас на подтанцовке поборник дзен-интуиции  Поистине, два сапога - пара)))


Если Вы не видите прекращения, то любая суть, которая Вас беспокоит - ничтожна. 
Что насчет изначальной мудрости? Какую суть она выражает?

Вы пытаетесь ставить оценки учености, не осознавая, что ученость без применения - химера. Не нужно вовсе учености, если Вы уже видите истину. А пока Вы ее упускаете, ученость только усугубляет ложные воззрения.

Вы не можете указать прямо на истину, оттого и цените сложные окольные умопостроения. Даже не надейтесь: ни среди них, ни их посредством истину Вам не найти.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Можно думать, что знаешь и азы, и не только, но не видеть покой ума, не видеть обусловленность побуждений неведением. И тогда имеем мудрствующий ум, не знающий цель, не распознающий направление. Зато готовый спорить о всякой чепухе.


Господам Юй Кану и Хосу кажется, что одного покоя ума недостаточно. Этот покой для них отвлеченная идея, сводящая "серьёзный" разговор о понимании к какой-то чепухе. Но поскольку и с пониманием у них туговато, а понимание при этом столь желанно, любое альтернативное мнение для них как красная тряпка для быка. Если кто-то обнаруживает их несостоятельность и в этом поле, их беспокойство растет, и обижаться горазды вообще на любую инаковость.

----------

Won Soeng (12.04.2018), Михаил_ (12.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что насчет изначальной мудрости? Какую суть она выражает?


Их пять вообще-то: Зеркальная, Всеразличающая и так далее.
Вы которую имеете в виду? ))

Эх, досуг вам пустословить о покое ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Их пять вообще-то: Зеркальная, Всеразличающая и так далее.
> Вы которую имеете в виду? ))
> 
> Эх, досуг вам пустословить о покое ума.


Вы судите о себе. Для Вас покой ума - только пустословие и досуг. 
А изначальная мудрость одна, аспектов можт быть и два, и три, и пять.

Но вопрос был о сути. Вы, очевидно, ставите понимание (поименование) вперед различения. У Вас неплохая компания в лицах Сепира, Уорфа, Гумбольдта, Вайсбергера, Линнеберга и вплоть до самого Бэкона. Ноам Хомски тоже может быть где-то на Вашем фланге.

 Так что Вашу позицию можно понять. Если бы не было абсолютного покоя ума и ясности в обусловленности возникновения, можно было бы даже обсосать аргументы и критику.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018), Фил (12.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> В био Вон Сона есть некий опыт НЛП, а также -- опыт коучинга.
> В активе -- блеф (апофеоз -- о постижении им истины, дхьян и т.п. прозрений), ложь/клевета и демагогия. Не раз и не два показывал/разоблачал...
> .


Послушайте, я бы не сказал что это блеф. Won Soeng верит себе сам и идет напролом. 
Он хорошо проработал какой-то свой путь, глубоко, очень интересно. Блеф или не блеф - надо смотреть по результату. Путь - может быть на основе догадок и предположений, даже ни на чем не основанных. Но это не случай  Won Soeng.

Даже, если путь Won Soeng - ошибочный [все пути в итоге ошибочные], только этот путь, вера и самоуверенное и самоотверженное следование пути, к чему-то да приведет. Это очень интересно. 

А вдруг, приведет к просветлению? Вот так вот раз и бах. Оно все равно будет одним для всех.

Что является "хорошим путем" и "плохим путем"?  Что является блефом, или не блефом?  Какая разница. 
Я вижу - хорошую мотивацию, желание помогать другим, сильный интерес к поискам. Это - все что мне нужно знать, чтобы посмотреть что в итоге получится. 

Что касается меня, жизнь коротка, сам не попробуешь, не набьешь шишки - никто за тебя не попробует. Из Won Soeng пути я для себя беру "ссылки", "расшифровки", "направления". А дальше - думай сам. Мы в действительности, понятия не имеем про путь Won Soeng. У нас же - нет этой веры - а значит нет пути.

----------

Шавырин (22.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Помните, что мы тут собрались в силу кармических причин. Ошибаться будут многие, но очень важно, чтобы кто-нибудь нашел правильный путь методом проб и ошибок. Реально практикует для всех нас тот, кто больше всего подвергается критике. 1000 раз ошибся, 1 раз достиг просветления. И мы следом за ним, т.к. все наши сознания уже взаимосвязаны. 

Даже из текущего опыта, вам решать - что брать для себя, что нет. Что для вас работает - берите. Что нет - не берите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Господам Юй Кану и Хосу кажется, что одного покоя ума недостаточно.


Повторюсь: это -- азы. Саматха без випассаны, а випассана без саматхи --> ИИ... Такие дела.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Послушайте, я бы не сказал что это блеф. Won Soeng верит себе сам и идет напролом. 
> Он хорошо проработал какой-то свой путь, глубоко, очень интересно. Блеф или не блеф - надо смотреть по результату. Путь - может быть на основе догадок и предположений, даже ни на чем не основанных. Но это не случай  Won Soeng.
> 
> Даже, если путь Won Soeng - ошибочный [все пути в итоге ошибочные], только этот путь, вера и самоуверенное и самоотверженное следование пути, к чему-то да приведет. Это очень интересно. 
> 
> А вдруг, приведет к просветлению? Вот так вот раз и бах. Оно все равно будет одним для всех.
> 
> Что является "хорошим путем" и "плохим путем"?  Что является блефом, или не блефом?  Какая разница. 
> Я вижу - хорошую мотивацию, желание помогать другим, сильный интерес к поискам. Это - все что мне нужно знать, чтобы посмотреть что в итоге получится. 
> ...


Следовать Вон Сону (а не Дхамме или Дхарме), уверовав в него (а не Будде) -- это Ваш личный выбор в надежде на то, что околесица, им публикуемая -- именно что "ссылки", "расшифровки", "направления", т.е. в кавычках. 
("Ссылки", "расшифровки", "направления" -- куда, на что? Вам это без разницы, важно, что сей _самоуверенный_ [не путать с _уверенным в себе_!] верит чему-то своему, а не Дхамме или Дхарме? И что? И ничего: тоже путь... Куда, зачем? Да ведь Вам без разницы, ибо -- а ВДРУГ?!. : )

Ну, и отличать правильное от неправильного, благое -- от неблагого надо бы учиться, чтоб не вляпаться в ловушку лжеучения/лжеучителя. Хотя, конечно, вляпываться -- тоже метод самообучения, о чём я тоже писал...




> Помните, что мы тут собрались в силу кармических причин. Ошибаться будут многие, но очень важно, чтобы кто-нибудь нашел правильный путь методом проб и ошибок. Реально практикует для всех нас тот, кто больше всего подвергается критике. 1000 раз ошибся, 1 раз достиг просветления. И мы следом за ним, т.к. все наши сознания уже взаимосвязаны.


Давайте, учитесь вон-сонизму без "мы" и проповедей общих мест, а?

При этом... "Если ты попался/вляпался, это -- твой выбор, а карма тут ни при чём."
И конец прению. : )

----------


## Шавырин

Простите за офф-топ ...

Что если создать отдельную ветку "Батл* с Won Soeng(ом)" ?




> Для Вас это диспут, а для кого-то наблюдение: вот тревожный ум, а вот ум умиротворенный.



*http://teenslang.su/id/8169

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2018), Сергей Хос (12.04.2018), Фил (12.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Простите за офф-топ ...
> 
> Что если создать отдельную ветку "Батл* с Won Soeng(ом)" ?


Если хотите баттлы, создавайте, с кем захотите, только будет ли от этого благо? Некоторые до сих пор не способны принять, что на свободной площадке им могут возразить, показать иной подход к теме той же алая-виджняны. Им кажется, что в этом есть какой-то вызов их личным убеждениям, и они цепляются за них, пытаются оценивать оппонентов, в чём-то их уличить. Это тяжелое наследие совка, когда какое-то одно мнение должно было быть правильным для всех.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2018), Фил (12.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Простите за офф-топ ...
> 
> Что если создать отдельную ветку "Батл* с Won Soeng(ом)" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Причём с более строгим модерированием касательно перехода на личность и оскорбушки )
А то "культура" общения за несколько последних дней в ряде тем уже както зашкаливает )

----------

Шавырин (12.04.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Юй Кан, вы какие-то слишком серьезные. Надеюсь  Won Soeng относится к этой своей славе с юмором, потому-что у вас, оппонентов не слишком много собственных аргументов. Я не вижу принципиальных разногласий и расхождений, по теме той-же алайи наппример. К вашим постам отношусь с уважением. По моему все одно и тоже. Давайте лучше обсуждать принципиальные отличия вашей точки зрения от не вашей. Что там вообще такое, что начался батл? На пустом месте небось.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Юй Кан, вы какие-то слишком серьезные. Надеюсь  Won Soeng относится к этой своей славе с юмором, потому-что у вас, оппонентов не слишком много собственных аргументов. Я не вижу принципиальных разногласий и расхождений, по теме той-же алайи наппример. К вашим постам отношусь с уважением. По моему все одно и тоже. Давайте лучше обсуждать принципиальные отличия вашей точки зрения от не вашей. Что там вообще такое, что начался батл? На пустом месте небось.


Это давняя история. Юмора не нужно, достаточно сострадания.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вы какие-то слишком серьезные. Надеюсь  Won Soeng относится к этой своей славе с юмором, потому-что у вас, оппонентов не слишком много собственных аргументов. Я не вижу принципиальных разногласий и расхождений, по теме той-же алайи наппример. К вашим постам отношусь с уважением. По моему все одно и тоже. Давайте лучше обсуждать принципиальные отличия вашей точки зрения от не вашей. Что там вообще такое, что начался батл? На пустом месте небось.


При всей склонности, местами, к иронии и самоиронии -- к буддизму (т.е. к Дхамме Будды, как и к Читтаматре или Чань/Дзэн) отношусь всерьёз. Только и всего. 
Потому из аргументов у мну, в больш-ве случаев, -- аутентичные тексты, а не отфонарные имхи.

И не было с моим участием (и не будет : ) никакого батла : )). 
Просто показывал и буду показывать, какую чепуху "несёт в массы" тот или иной отфонарщик в сопоставлении его имха с наставлениями  Будды или авторитетных наставников.
Это и есть сострадание: посильное ознакомление других с Дхаммой/Дхармой.

----------

Балдинг (12.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вам мнится чепуха и Вы не способны замечать эту мнительность, просто тащит она Вш ум по жизни без малейшего сопротивления с Вашей стороны. Мните себя серьезным знатоком? Но оснований-то нет. Запутались в словах, морочите людям голову. И даже не сознаете, что это неблагое.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам мнится чепуха и Вы не способны замечать эту мнительность, просто тащит она Вш ум по жизни без малейшего сопротивления с Вашей стороны. Мните себя серьезным знатоком? Но оснований-то нет. Запутались в словах, морочите людям голову. И даже не сознаете, что это неблагое.


На кой мну мнить ся кем-то? 
Что знам -- знам, чего не знам -- узнам, если будет надобно...
Я ж не вон-сонист, правда? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Простите за офф-топ ...
> Что если создать отдельную ветку "Батл* с Won Soeng(ом)" ?


Да какой может быть баттл с человеком, способным производить тонны мусорного текста без всякой аргументации, на основе одного лишь собственного ИМХО?
Это ведь все-таки буддийский ресурс, предназначенный в первую очередь для обсуждения традиционных дхармических воззрений, а не околобуддийских измышлений талантливых программистов.
У них есть свои форумы.

----------

Шавырин (12.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Да какой может быть баттл с человеком, способным производить тонны мусорного текста без всякой аргументации, на основе одного лишь собственного ИМХО?
> Это ведь все-таки буддийский ресурс, предназначенный в первую очередь для обсуждения традиционных дхармических воззрений, а не околобуддийских измышлений талантливых программистов.
> У них есть свои форумы.


Тут Вы предвзяты. Если уж форум доступен для ничего не смыслящих в буддизме курильщиков, вроде Вас, почему должна быть дискриминация по отношению к программисту? Вас очевидно цепляет факт наличия профессии у собеседника. Но кто сказал, что профессия обязана быть препятствием? Традиционные дхармические воззрения звучат только в Ваших синих цитатах, а сами Вы до них пока не доросли. Ну так и нечего беситься от того, что кто-то может обсуждать дхармические воззрения, в отличие от Вас, способного только обижаться на инакомыслие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Повторюсь: это -- азы. Саматха без випассаны, а випассана без саматхи --> ИИ... Такие дела.


Вы и азов то толком сформулировать не можете, заблудились в дебрях, да еще и фразы строите как попало. 

Азы же таковы. Вот - страдание. Вот - причина страдания. Вот - прекращение страдания. Вот - путь к прекращению страдания.
Саматха и випассана - это аспекты пути. 

Склоняя ум к покою Вы выполняете весь путь (шила-праджня-самадхи). Весь. Без каких-то отдельных аспектов. 
Но поскольку Вы не видите истин, для Вас это все только слова-слова. Поэтому практиковать Вы можете только формально-ритуально. Оттого и ушли из дзен в тхераваду. Так и не смогли следовать прямым наставлениям, а воззрения о шила, извратили как рассуждения о святости, которую нужно симулировать изо всех сил (не зная, что благое, а что неблагое). И вот такой запутанный горе-ученик пытается всех поучать в своем высокомерии и замешательстве. 

Куда идете? Чего боитесь?
Все выплескивается наружу. Только Вы не способны рассмотреть.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да какой может быть баттл с человеком, способным производить тонны мусорного текста без всякой аргументации, на основе одного лишь собственного ИМХО?
> Это ведь все-таки буддийский ресурс, предназначенный в первую очередь для обсуждения традиционных дхармических воззрений, а не околобуддийских измышлений талантливых программистов.
> У них есть свои форумы.


А Вас кто-то приглашал к батлу? Я указываю самое прямое направление к истине. Вам и возразить-то нечего, кроме как раздраженно возмущаться. На что Вы можете указать? На слова, в которых сами не ориентируетесь, не можете, не умеете применять, но самоуверенно пытаетесь бодаться? Зачем? Если Вы не видите истину, с чего бы Вам быть уверенным в правильности сделанных трактовок? Вы извращаете слово Будды и проверить это просто. Вы не можете слово Будды применить здесь и сейчас.

Так пробуйте применить и отбрасывайте извращенные представления, пока не останется только ясность в исходной точке, направлении и отношении. 

У Вас нет ни малейших оснований оспаривать мою убежденность, поскольку своей у Вас - нет. Ни веры, ни усердия, ни решимости. Вы даже не знаете, что Вам следует делать прямо сейчас. Поэтому делаете привычное - мудрствуете.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Куда идете? Чего боитесь?
> Все выплескивается наружу. Только Вы не способны рассмотреть.


Эт фсё патамушта, аз -- ни разу не вон-сонист! Уж они-то мнют ся и выплёскивают своё -- безо фсяких... Тока этим и занимаюццо.
И опять побалую инафом. ОК? : )

----------


## Шавырин

Господа ! 

Говорите (пишите) на русском ,пожалуйста .


  @*Юй Кан* , Ваш недо-албанский портит всё впечатление от правоты текста.

----------


## Михаил_

Пожалуйста, хватит друг друга накручивать. Вы уже выяснили у кого истина длиннее и правее.
Я так и не понимаю, в чем разница между пониманием "алайи" у Won Soeng и у вас?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Господа ! 
> 
> Говорите (пишите) на русском ,пожалуйста .
> 
>  @*Юй Кан* , Ваш недо-албанский портит всё впечатление от правоты текста.


Подсказка: русский знаю вполне прилично, потому когда говорю всерьёз -- говорю чисто, а когда нет или не вполне -- юзаю жаргон, прикольные неологизмы и т. п. : ) Кому надо -- понимают это, а кому не надо -- зачем им?

----------

Шавырин (12.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пожалуйста, хватит друг друга накручивать. Вы уже выяснили у кого истина длиннее и правее.
> Я так и не понимаю, в чем разница между пониманием "алайи" у Won Soeng и у вас?


Ну так и д.б.
Если не понимаешь, что/о чём у кого, -- откуда знать, в чём разница?
Надо врубаццо бы, тщательно сопоставляя взятое с потолка со сказанным в аутентичных текстах, Михаил. Или -- задавать конкретные уточняющие вопросы...

Вот сегодня, к примеру, человек спросил об алае в привате, мол, не уловка ли это?
Я ответил:
Есть такое учительское/педагогическое средство: иносказание. Это когда говорят не напрямую, а косвенно. Да, в контексте буддизма можно назвать этой упаей, если такое слово понятно.
Алая это ведь именно некий вспомогательный образ, совершенно непринципиальный для опоры на него в работе над васанами, когда о самой алае уже речи нет.А чего там у Вон Сона, всевидящего безо всякого знания, -- мну без разницы. : )
У нас же с ним вообще дело не в алае... Надоело уже объяснять.

----------


## Шавырин

> Подсказка: русский знаю вполне прилично, потому когда говорю всерьёз -- говорю чисто, а когда нет или не вполне -- юзаю жаргон, прикольные неологизмы и т. п. : ) Кому надо -- понимают это, а кому не надо -- зачем им?


Дак будьте в тренде , Ваш албанский давно моветон  :Frown: 

Как и смайловые конструкции , при наличии "колобков"

Ну да ... кто я такой что-бы говорить Вам , что это мираж

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дак будьте в тренде , Ваш албанский давно моветон


А мне эти "тон-тон-моветон- три тона-моветон", как и трендение ся -- пофиг. Честно. : )




> Как и смайловые конструкции , при наличии "колобков"


Не люблю раскрашивать посты, пересыпая их отвлекающими/режущими глаз "колобками"...
Есть и ещё причины, но должно бы хватить и этой.




> Ну да ... кто я такой что-бы говорить Вам , что это мираж


Как это -- кто?! Вы -- Шавырин, а слова -- БГ. Фсё хоккей. : )

----------

Шавырин (14.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пожалуйста, хватит друг друга накручивать. Вы уже выяснили у кого истина длиннее и правее.
> Я так и не понимаю, в чем разница между пониманием "алайи" у Won Soeng и у вас?


Алая это то, что обнаруживается как природа ума до проявления этой природы в явлениях. Это подобно карте, на которой рисуется маршрут жизни, видимой не момент за моментом, а в совокупности. Как книжка, до того, как Вы ее откроете и начнете читать, страница за страницей, абзац за абзацем, слово за словом, буква за буквой.

Алая это звенья виджняна, намарупа и шадаятана, собранные в звене спарша, с тем важным замечанием, что речь не идет о проявляющихся моментах контакта, а о звене в целом, словно это коробочка с семенами всех возможных контактов.

----------

Михаил_ (13.04.2018), Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я указываю самое прямое направление к истине.


Вот это все что надо про вас знать чтобы назначить вам цену 
Указывайте, указывайте, Шура. Там золото
)))

----------

Балдинг (13.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это все что надо про вас знать чтобы назначить вам цену 
> Указывайте, указывайте, Шура. Там золото
> )))


Вы привязаны к ценам, думаете, что цену нужно назначать.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы привязаны


  @*Won Soeng*, вы однообразны. Программа зациклилась? Отладьте уже системный код своего ИИ. А то и впрямь создается впечатление, что вы просто компьютерный бот )))

----------

Юй Кан (13.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хуже своей привязанности к чужим привязанностям может быть только привязанность к этой своей привязанности. Нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Алая это то, что обнаруживается как природа ума до проявления этой природы в явлениях. Это подобно карте, на которой рисуется маршрут жизни, видимой не момент за моментом, а в совокупности. Как книжка, до того, как Вы ее откроете и начнете читать, страница за страницей, абзац за абзацем, слово за словом, буква за буквой.
> 
> Алая это звенья виджняна, намарупа и шадаятана, собранные в звене спарша, с тем важным замечанием, что речь не идет о проявляющихся моментах контакта, а о звене в целом, словно это коробочка с семенами всех возможных контактов.


А можно -- чисто в кач-ве нового познавательного эгейна -- попросить, как принято, указать источник столь сложносочинённых сведений об алае, без перехода на личности?

----------


## Балдинг

> Дак будьте в тренде , Ваш албанский давно моветон


Это не моветон, это - индивидуальный почерк :-)

----------

